# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 09:11)

Regras deste tópico:
Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## vegastar (30 Nov 2010 às 10:53)

Quinta feira parece que poderá ser muito interessante aqui pelo Douro Litoral e Minho:


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2010 às 10:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Segundo os modelos as previsões para os próximos "tempos" são as seguintes...

_GFS_
Este prevê um retrocesso da massa de ar frio que se tem feito sentir, em especial no norte e centro, a partir desta quinta-feira...no entanto até lá as cotas estarão bem baixas em alguns locais do interior norte...perto dos 400mm aliás...no entanto a precipitação não ajudará muito pois será escassa...

Depois no sábado, dia 4 de Dezembro, ao contrário do que alguns anunciavam, uma frente "quente" vinda de latitudes baixas ganhará força e trará com ela bastante precipitação, mas com temperaturas nada idênticas às que temos agora...contudo a prudencia deve ser usada já que faltam bastantes horas até la...

_ECMWF_
O europeu mesmo a mais de 100h mostra-se consonante em quase tudo com o GFS...portanto é caso de aguardarmos pelas próximas runs para nos certeficarmos que ninguém quer dar um passo atrás ou à frente...


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2010 às 11:01)

vegastar disse:


> Quinta feira parece que poderá ser muito interessante aqui pelo Douro Litoral e Minho:



A AEMET põe 200 m de cota de neve em Tui nesse dia. A última run do GFS mete 7 mm com iso -4 e geopotenciais baixíssimos ao fim do dia de Quinta.


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Nov 2010 às 16:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Boas

Nesta run das 12z, o modelo GFS nao mexeu muito na depressao que em principio irá passar no proximo fim de semana no Continente. 
No domingo, a depressao matem-se estacionaria entre os Açores e o Continente, com um centro barometrico de +/- 972 hpa.

De qualquer maneira, nao é 100% fiavel esta previsao, tudo pode mudar, mas é importante ir acompanhando as proximas runs.


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Nov 2010 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Se qualquer fiabilidade a 100% como ja disse e a horas distancia do evento, esta depressao nao será so de fim de semana.

Aqui fica uma carta de 07/12 -0:00


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2010 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

nesta run o ECM apresenta uma versão bem mais acelerada da depressão, em que desta vez parece ficar muito pouco estacionária ...
Mas pronto é apenas mais uma run .....
até amanhã ...vou deixar o pessoal aqui a brincar com a neve 

Que frio que está


----------



## coolmen (30 Nov 2010 às 20:41)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

sera que há possibilidade de neve na quinta feira aqui para viseu (ou proximos dias)
a minha altitude - 485 metros


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2010 às 20:42)

Aurélio disse:


> nesta run o ECM apresenta uma versão bem mais acelerada da depressão, em que desta vez parece ficar muito pouco estacionária ...
> Mas pronto é apenas mais uma run .....
> até amanhã ...vou deixar o pessoal aqui a brincar com a neve
> 
> Que frio que está



Eu vejo uma depressão a sudoeste do continente a 192h, portanto seriam 4 ou 5 dias de alguma precipitação aqui no sul. E neste momento, pode-se afirmar que a depressão está garantida, não vai desaparecer como a anterior.

Estranho ver este tópico tão parado. Há 3 'números mágicos' que geralmente permitem neve a cota zero. Geopotencial abaixo de 528 DAM, -30 a 500 hpa e -5 a 850 hpa. A menos de 48 horas, está previsto simultaneamente com precipitação, 527 DAM, -34 a 500 hpa e -3,5 a 850 hpa em Viana do Castelo. Só falha esta  última e é por pouco. Na Quinta feira estão previstos cerca de 10 mm no Minho e Douro litoral. A cota de neve dos meteogramas andará entre os 100 e os 400 m o dia todo. Não esquecendo que a temperatura à superfície, que entra no cálculo da cota de neve, está inflacionada pela presença do oceano no mesmo pixel. Não me espantaria que nevasse nas praias. Não me espantaria que em cidades como Braga ou Guimarães nevasse bastante. Ou até que tudo o que caísse fosse neve. Ou não.

A AEMET põe 200 m de cota de neve em Tui. E faltam 36 horas.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2010 às 20:47)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Ena...até em faro brincam com a neve!
Aurélio, não se brinca assim.

De facto a depressão tanto no GFS como no ECM deslocam-se para NE. Há uma concordância interessante entre estes pelo que poderemos ver toda esta neve e todo este frio serem "varridos" em poucas horas durante o dia de domingo.

Como sempre, a _D prudência_ pede cautela pois ainda faltam muitas horas para a festa...E tudo pode mudar num clique (de rato).


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2010 às 20:55)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



David sf disse:


> Eu vejo uma depressão a sudoeste do continente a 192h, portanto seriam 4 ou 5 dias de alguma precipitação aqui no sul. E neste momento, pode-se afirmar que a depressão está garantida, não vai desaparecer como a anterior.
> 
> Estranho ver este tópico tão parado. Há 3 'números mágicos' que geralmente permitem neve a cota zero. Geopotencial abaixo de 528 DAM, -30 a 500 hpa e -5 a 850 hpa. A menos de 48 horas, está previsto simultaneamente com precipitação, 527 DAM, -34 a 500 hpa e -3,5 a 850 hpa em Viana do Castelo. Só falha esta  última e é por pouco. Na Quinta feira estão previstos cerca de 10 mm no Minho e Douro litoral. A cota de neve dos meteogramas andará entre os 100 e os 400 m o dia todo. Não esquecendo que a temperatura à superfície, que entra no cálculo da cota de neve, está inflacionada pela presença do oceano no mesmo pixel. Não me espantaria que nevasse nas praias. Não me espantaria que em cidades como Braga ou Guimarães nevasse bastante. Ou até que tudo o que caísse fosse neve. Ou não.
> 
> A AEMET põe 200 m de cota de neve em Tui. E faltam 36 horas.




É verdade  podemos ter neve onde é raro ver-se e uma boa acumulação, mais a norte claro, tudo o indica e estou esperançado, embora não seja a melhor entrada para Cova da Beira, mas como vamos ter temperaturas mais baixas que estes dias tudo que caia será neve 






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## coolmen (30 Nov 2010 às 20:56)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

sera que há possibilidade de neve na quinta feira aqui para viseu (ou proximos dias)
a minha altitude - 485 metros


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

coolmen disse:


> sera que há possibilidade de neve na quinta feira aqui para viseu (ou proximos dias)
> a minha altitude - 485 metros



É muito provável. Quinta feira, durante todo o dia.


----------



## lismen (30 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Com esse mapa será que pode pensar em agua neve mais po litoral centro ou e sonhar muito


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2010 às 21:03)

lismen disse:


> Com esse mapa será que pode pensar em agua neve mais po litoral centro ou e sonhar muito



Pode dar para algumas serras, como Montejunto ou Candeeiros. A cota andará pelos 600 m no litoral centro, água neve até aos 300 m mais ou menos.


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 21:06)

David sf disse:


> Pode dar para algumas serras, como Montejunto ou Candeeiros. A cota andará pelos 600 m no litoral centro, água neve até aos 300 m mais ou menos.



A serra da sicó e a mais próxima, e tem 540m ou mais mas não passa muito disso. Também tenho a serra de castanheira de pêra, mas se nevar na sicó não preciso de ir la.
Há possibilidade?


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2010 às 21:15)

mortagua disse:


> A serra da sicó e a mais próxima, e tem 540m ou mais mas não passa muito disso. Também tenho a serra de castanheira de pêra, mas se nevar na sicó não preciso de ir la.
> Há possibilidade?



Não vale a pena estar a perguntar local por local. Nestas ocasiões de aguaceiros com muito frio em altitude é difícil estabelecer uma cota de neve com exactidão, pois tudo depende da descida de ar frio aquando da precipitação. A serra do Sicó está no limiar, mas se queres ter a certeza que verás acumulação provavelmente tens de ir à da Lousã ou Açor.


----------



## cova beira (30 Nov 2010 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

chamo a atenção para o facto de que apenas o gfs coloca precipitação no interior norte e centro para quinta apesar de haver concordância entre os ensembles  não me parece nada ainda garantido

para a cova da beira estas entradas de noroeste são péssimas


----------



## rozzo (30 Nov 2010 às 22:01)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

É verdade, 5ª se nada mudar nas previsões até lá, está muito bom.
Atenção que apesar de tudo para o litoral, o estimar muito alta ou não a temperatura à superfície dependerá do rumo exacto do vento, se for praticamente Norte puro, estará provavelmente a estimar muito alto, como disse o David, e poderia até nevar mais baixo que previsto. Se desviar um nada mais para Oeste, poderá ser o suficiente para a cota não ir abaixo dos 200/300m. Mas com previsões globais dificilmente lá iremos com certeza, será mesmo esperar para ver!!!

Sem querer fazer previsões muito arriscadas, eu acredito que se a precipitação e convecção forem fortes, Guimarães p.ex poderia ter um nevão, mas tanto pode isso acontecer, como ficar a escassos 100m de neve e apenas chover forte.

Mas que está promissor está, continua a dar cota 0m em plena praia no Norte da Galiza. 
Gélido!


----------



## karkov (30 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



rozzo disse:


> É verdade, 5ª se nada mudar nas previsões até lá, está muito bom.
> Atenção que apesar de tudo para o litoral, o estimar muito alta ou não a temperatura à superfície dependerá do rumo exacto do vento, se for praticamente Norte puro, estará provavelmente a estimar muito alto, como disse o David, e poderia até nevar mais baixo que previsto. Se desviar um nada mais para Oeste, poderá ser o suficiente para a cota não ir abaixo dos 200/300m. Mas com previsões globais dificilmente lá iremos com certeza, será mesmo esperar para ver!!!
> 
> Sem querer fazer previsões muito arriscadas, eu acredito que se a precipitação e convecção forem fortes, Guimarães p.ex poderia ter um nevão, mas tanto pode isso acontecer, como ficar a escassos 100m de neve e apenas chover forte.
> ...


por Guimarães vamos sonhando com tal acontecimento


----------



## Nashville (30 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

para os próximos dias isto promete...
isto é, se não mudar muito...

cumps
Nashville


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

img713.imageshack.us/i/gfs254.png/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL

[URL=http://img94.imageshack.us/i/gfs354.png/]
	


Se estes factores se confirmarem não dúvido que será um dia "branquinho" em locais pouco habituais!


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2010 às 23:30)

Será que quinta feira cairá algo na regiao do porto , do tipo serra santa justa ??

abcs


----------



## lismen (1 Dez 2010 às 00:10)

esta noite espera se mais uma madrugada de alguns aguaceiros de granizo e talvez alguma trovoada localizada ou tou enganado?

Abraço


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

Predicción AEMET (Elaboración: martes, 30 noviembre 2010)

*DIA 5 (DOMINGO):* UNA BORRASCA ATLANTICA MUY PROFUNDA SE SITUARA AL OESTE DE LA PENINSULA PRODUCIENDO *PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS Y PERSISTENTES EN LA MITAD OCCIDENTAL PENINSULAR, CON POSIBILIDAD DE QUE SEAN LOCALMENTE FUERTES. *(...) MODERADO E INCLUSO NOTABLE ASCENSO DE TEMPERATURAS.

*DIA 6 (LUNES):* ES MUY PROBABLE QUE LA BORRASCA PERMANEZCA ESTACIONARIA Y QUE EL TIEMPO ATMOSFERICO SE MANTENGA CON SIMILARES CARACTERISTICAS A LAS DEL DIA ANTERIOR, CON PROBABILIDAD ALTA DE *PRECIPITACIONES PERSISTENTES EN LA MITAD OCCIDENTAL.*

*DIAS 7, 8 Y 9 (MARTES, MIERCOLES Y JUEVES):* EL ESCENARIO MAS PROBABLE ES QUE CONTINUE LA INESTABILIDAD MIENTRAS LA BORRASCA SE VA RELLENANDO Y ALEJANDOSE LENTAMENTE DE LA PENINSULA POR LO QUE PUEDE ESPERARSE QUE CONTINUEN LAS PRECIPITACIONES AL MENOS EN LA MITAD OCCIDENTAL.

AEMET


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 01:21)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se estes factores se confirmarem não dúvido que será um dia "branquinho" em locais pouco habituais!




é uma run das 18z, e muda sempre alguma coisa
braquinho... acontece uma vez de 20 em 20 anos 

mas a ver vamos! quem dera que tenhas razão


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2010 às 01:22)

Ui! A *AEMET* não é nada amiga aqui do nosso cantinho.
Parece que ao ficar estacionária durante bastantes horas, esta depressão que teremos no próximo domingo irá largar grande quantidade de precipitação na regiões do Minho e Douro litoral (eventualmente no litoral centro).

Se se confirmar poderemos ter precipitações persistentes com grandes acumulados.
A esperada localização espacial desta depressão normalmente é favorável a precipitações orográficas aqui no noroeste, principalmente em zonas com a orientação predominante SO\NE.

Quanto à probabilidade de neve para 5ª feira, aguardo ansioso pelas próximas actualizações dos modelos, bem como da próxima actualização do IM.


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 01:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ui! A *AEMET* não é nada amiga aqui do nosso cantinho.
> Parece que ao ficar estacionária durante bastantes horas, esta depressão que teremos no próximo domingo irá largar grande quantidade de precipitação na regiões do Minho e Douro litoral (eventualmente no litoral centro).
> 
> Se se confirmar poderemos ter precipitações persistentes com grandes acumulados.
> ...



quando é que sai a proxima actualização do IM?

Cumps


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 01:28)

mirra disse:


> quando é que sai a proxima actualização do IM?
> 
> Cumps



Amanha de manha talvez, mas como é feriado se calhar só na quinta feira


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 01:35)

vinc7e disse:


> Amanha de manha talvez, mas como é feriado se calhar só na quinta feira



lol, tou com curiosidade, no entanto penso que vai faltar mais um bocadinho assim para algo diferente...


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Dez 2010 às 04:30)

Este Dezembro que agora começa,  deve agradecer desde já , o legado que Novembro lhe deixa.
Este ano, não haverá razão de queixa.
Escassos serão os anos em que no início de Dezembro para além da neve já instalada, ela queira ver alargada o seu raio de acção ,
e depois ,de domingo em diante , saber-se-á lá  quanto vento, quanta  precipitação.
Se a tudo isto somarmos o acumulado,
ah Dezembro , 
que tens que ser muito suado na pedalada ,
para acompanhar este Inverno antecipado...
Boa sorte na tua jornada...


----------



## Aurélio (1 Dez 2010 às 11:00)

Bom dia, esta noite fui contemplado por granizo e trovoada, parece mentira mas é verdade há quanto tempo não via granizo e trovoada ....
Olhando ao modelo do ECMWF, mostra a depressão do próximo fim de semana a estacionar a Oeste/Noroeste de Portugal, durante vários dias 4/5 dias ...
Na posição em que é hoje mostrada teriamos ventos moderados a forte desde Sábado até Quarta/Quinta da próxima semana, uma situação bem interessante ...
Em termos de precipitação creio que ainda pode ser um enigma pois vai depender da localização exacta ..... do nucleo depressionário !!


----------



## Aurélio (1 Dez 2010 às 11:45)

Apenas em complemento do que eu estava dizendo, e para completar o raciocinio depois de analisar os modelos, e os seus respectivos ensembles, cheguei á conclusão que a saida do ECM encontra-se algo desfasada dos restantes ensembles, pois a tendencia é para ficar algo estacionada a Noroeste de Portugal e não quase nos Açores como mostra a run do ECM !!
...............
O GFS tem uma saida mais de acordo com os restantes ensembles ao colocar a depressão estacionada mais perto da costa (nucleo a noroeste de Portugal)e ficando estacionada durante pelo menos 4 dias ...
................

Os restantes modelos divergem bastante uns dos outros inclusive o UKMO, que costuma ter saidas parecidas ao ECM, mas neste caso diverge bastante, face á saida do ECM, e assim existem modelos que colocam o nucleo estacionado á nossa porta e outros nem por isso ....

Portanto em resumo, a chegada da depressão parece ser uma certeza, mas o tempo que ficará por cá parece-me ainda muito incerto !!

Qual a melhor saída, do ECM ou do GFS não faço ideia !!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2010 às 12:06)

mas que saida é esta??
atrasa a 528 dam para madrugada de sexta sem precipitaçao no litoral!

I.M Parabens mais vale colocar queda de neve abaixo dos 2000 metros!

enfim tanta gente sem trabalho...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

O centro de baixas pressões, que ontem estava a oeste de Portugal Continental, atravessou o território do continente (regiões centro/sul) durante a madrugada e encontra-se agora já dentro de Espanha (em fase de dissipação; a pressão atmosférica continua a subir). Esta trajectória foi a responsável pela ocorrência da instabilidade/precipitação ocorrida durante a noite.
Agora passamos a estar influenciados por uma corrente fraca de noroeste, mas a instabilidade tenderá a ser menor e a concentrar-se sobretudo no norte/litoral oeste. Ainda assim, relativamente fria; daí a previsão de queda de neve em cotas médias inferiores a* 1 000 *metros, especialmente durante o período da noite.
Pelas cartas do MetOffice, uma nova baixa depressão deverá formar-se a noroeste da Península Ibérica e atravessar as regiões do norte durante a noite de Quinta-feira para Sexta-feira.
O modelo GFS aponta as 18h00 de amanhã (*Quinta-feira*) para o período de maior precipitação em Bragança; *a manter-se a previsão actual do modelo, a madrugada de Domingo deverá ter outro grande nevão em Trás-os-Montes ...*
Para a região da Guarda, atendendo aos dados actuais do modelo GFS, os períodos com maiores possibilidades para ocorrer queda de neve concentram-se no final da tarde de amanhã (entre as 18h00 e as 21h00, quando estiver sob o efeito da passagem do sistema associado ao centro de baixas pressões atrás referido) e depois novamente durante a noite de Sábado para Domingo.
Assim, o pessoal que queira pode aproveitar o fim de semana (noite de Sábado para Domingo) para ir até a sítios onde vai nevar ... Fico a aguardar as respectivas fotografias.
Este *longo período de tempo frio e com neve deve terminar definitivamente em todo o continente no final da tarde de Domingo*, com uma subida geral da temperatura do ar e ocorrência de chuva.


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2010 às 12:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> I.M Parabens mais vale colocar queda de neve abaixo dos 2000 metros!
> enfim tanta gente sem trabalho...





E que tal também teres um pouco de trabalho a ler a descritiva ?




> *Previsão para 4ª Feira, 1 de Dezembro de 2010*
> 
> Regiões do Norte e Centro:
> Continuação de tempo frio e períodos de céu muito nublado.
> ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2010 às 12:37)

caro vince li a descritiva alias é sempre a primeira opçao que escolho para analisar. a minha questao é esta:

Predicción
MUY NUBOSO EN EL TERCIO NORTE CON CHUBASCOS DEBILES Y MODERADOS
QUE PUEDEN IR ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTA Y PRECIPITAR GRANIZO EN EL
EXTREMO NOROESTE. EN EL RESTO DEL CUADRANTE NOROESTE NUBOSO CON
CHUBASCOS DEBILES. EN LA ZONA CENTRO Y MITAD PENINSULAR INTERVALOS
NUBOSOS TENDIENDO A POCO NUBOSO EN LA VERTIENTE CON CHUBASCOS
DEBILES Y DISPERSOS MAS PROBABLES EN ANDALUCIA Y ZONA DEL ESTRECHO
DONDE PODRIAN SER LOCALMENTE MODERADOS. EN BALEARES CHUBASCOS
DEBILES LOCALMENTE MODERADOS Y CON POSIBILIDAD DE IR ACOMPANADOS
DE TORMENTA Y DE GRANIZO. EN CANARIAS NUBOSO CON POCAS
POSIBILIDADES DE PRECIPITACION. *COTA DE NIEVE: EN EL NORTE ENTRE
200 Y 500 METROS.* EN LA MESETA NORTE Y SISTEMA CENTRAL ENTRE 500 Y
700 METROS. EN LA MESETA SUR Y EXTREMADURA ENTRE 700 Y 900 METROS.


achas normal um IM serviço publico indicar esta informaçao??

"cotas abaixo dos 1000 metros"

sabes quanta gente entra  no site do IM e apenas le os avisos??

coloca te um bocado do outro lado e pensa.

um bem haja!


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2010 às 12:47)

Charlie, já enviaste o email da praxe a reclamar dessa situação?

Estás a comparar o aviso do I.M. com a descritiva da Aemet. Se comparares as duas descritivas vês que estão semelhantes, se comparares os avisos verificas que a *Aemet nem fala em cota nestes*.

E quem vai à Aemet e só lê os avisos....?


----------



## rozzo (1 Dez 2010 às 13:04)

Em relação à neve a cotas baixas do litoral Norte, tenham calma e entendam o porquê das previsões do IM. Basta ver as cartas do ECMWF, muito menos favoráveis que as do GFS, pois entra muito mais ar marítimo nos níveis baixos aquando da precipitação no dia de amanhã, daí aquelas previsões do IM. Espere-se que o GFS esteja mais certo no curto prazo, e assim serem possíveis cotas mais baixas como as que tem parecido ameaçar e tem dado esperança aqui à malta.. Mas realmente vendo as últimas saídas do ECMWF, começa a ficar menos amigável..
De qualquer forma, na madrugada de 6ª mesmo o ECMWF é simpático. Resumindo tirou frio 5ª e atrasou tudo um bom pedaço, comparando com o GFS.


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

Olhando para os meteogramas GFS a cota amanhã vai oscilar imenso pois aos 850hPa a temperatura também varia muito rapidamente, por exemplo no meteograma GFS 6z para amanhã no Porto às 12h tem -3.2ºC, às 18h sobe para -0.9ºC e às 24h cai novamente para -4.1ºC. Grandes saltos em curto espaço de tempo.

Ou seja, parece-me que isto vai ser uma grande lotaria dependendo da precipitação, apontaria para cotas nos 400 metros a norte, mas há alturas em que pode haver uma surpresa e nevar a 200 metros por exemplo, pouco provável de dia mas durante a noite ou início da madrugada.


----------



## rozzo (1 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

joao henriques disse:


> ainda nao e desta que vejo nevar na serra de montejunto!



Pois o mais provável é que não.


----------



## David sf (1 Dez 2010 às 13:44)

HotSpot disse:


> Estás a comparar o aviso do I.M. com a descritiva da Aemet. Se comparares as duas descritivas vês que estão semelhantes, se comparares os avisos verificas que a *Aemet nem fala em cota nestes*.
> 
> E quem vai à Aemet e só lê os avisos....?



Os avisos da AEMET não só põem as cotas, com também a espessura da acumulação de neve esperada, como também divide cada província espanhola em várias sub-divisões. Amanhã para uma região da província de Pontevedra:


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2010 às 13:50)

David sf disse:


> Os avisos da AEMET não só põem as cotas, com também a espessura da acumulação de neve esperada, como também divide cada província espanhola em várias sub-divisões. Amanhã para uma região da província de Pontevedra:




A maioria das que verifiquei não tinha qualquer referência à cota.


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2010 às 13:55)

David sf disse:


> Os avisos da AEMET não só põem as cotas, com também a espessura da acumulação de neve esperada, como também divide cada província espanhola em várias sub-divisões. Amanhã para uma região da província de Pontevedra:




Se reparares com atenção, há muitos que também não tem cota, tem a acumulação. De qualquer forma a questão não é essa, já sabemos todos que a AEMET é muito melhor, tem mais meios, orçamentos astronómicos comparados aos do IM, e para muitos neste dia da restauração da independência a Espanha é sempre melhor que nós seja lá no que for.  E se formos para Espanha dizem cobras e lagartos da AEMET e até criam serviços meteorológicos regionais concorrentes da AEMET, se formos para França dizem cobras e lagartos da Meteofrance e que os alemães é que são bons. 

Já se escreveram umas 20 mensagens só hoje em vários tópicos sobre a frase dos 1000 metros do IM, e já chega de tanto falar sobre o mesmo assunto. Há poucos dias atrás foram umas 3 páginas.

Começa a ser cansativo, e aqui a questão nem foi essa, foi de educação, uma coisa é criticar-se o IM porque os 1000 metros são vagos, certo, concordo em absoluto, outra coisa é dizer-se _"enfim tanta gente sem trabalho"_ quando a própria pessoa admitiu que leu a descritiva onde as cotas são detalhadas, ou seja, afinal alguém teve trabalho. 

Ou as pessoas aprendem a criticar de forma construtiva e sem ser mal educadas, ou mais vale calarem-se. E de preferência façam chegar as suas criticas construtivas ao IM. Isto da neve deixa muita gente nervosa e eufórica, sugiro que gastem a energia noutra coisa qualquer em vez de encher o fórum de coisas sobre o IM.


----------



## David sf (1 Dez 2010 às 13:56)

Vince disse:


> E que tal também teres um pouco de trabalho a ler a descritiva ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que está aqui ERRADO, e foi uma das críticas que eu mandei para o IM no inquérito, é que as cotas de neve amanhã serão muito diferentes dependendo da região do país. A diferença da cota de neve, segundo os meteogramas do GFS que não estão muito diferentes do ECM nestas cidades, entre Bragança (cota de neve: 0m) ou Santarém (cota de neve: 800m), justificaria que se dividisse o país, pelo menos em norte e centro.


----------



## David sf (1 Dez 2010 às 13:59)

HotSpot disse:


> A maioria das que verifiquei não tinha qualquer referência à cota.



Não querendo ser chato, mas quando a AEMET não põe cota é porque cai a qualquer cota dessa região. Em Portugal não acontece isto em lado nenhum, por questões geográficas, mas se a cota de neve é de 600 m na meseta norte, neva em toda a região, pelo que não vale a pena referir a cota. É como quando a cota dá -100 no litoral.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2010 às 14:04)

David sf disse:


> Não querendo ser chato, mas quando a AEMET não põe cota é porque cai a qualquer cota dessa região. Em Portugal não acontece isto em lado nenhum, por questões geográficas, mas se a cota de neve é de 600 m na meseta norte, neva em toda a região, pelo que não vale a pena referir a cota. É como quando a cota dá -100 no litoral.



Não estás a ser chato, fiquei esclarecido.


----------



## boneli (1 Dez 2010 às 14:50)

Pelo que entendi, amanhã aqui para o Norte e também para o Centro ha possibilidade de Nevar a cotas um pouco mais baixas do que no dia 29 e 30. Então qual é a principal dúvida: o facto de as temperaturas não serem tão baixas que assim o premitam, ou facto de o frio existir mas não haver precipitação tal?


Obrigado


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2010 às 15:01)

boneli disse:


> Pelo que entendi, amanhã aqui para o Norte e também para o Centro ha possibilidade de Nevar a cotas um pouco mais baixas do que no dia 29 e 30. Então qual é a principal dúvida: o facto de as temperaturas não serem tão baixas que assim o permitam, ou facto de o frio existir mas não haver precipitação tal?



Há mais frio em altura durante algum tempo do que até aqui, mas o tipo de precipitação é mais aleatória/incerta. Também há o problema de serem células que vem do mar, onde é mais provável chover próximo do litoral, mas as temperaturas na superfície são maiores, e no interior é mais provável haver mais frio mas onde a precipitação é mais incerta. É ter paciência e aguardar pelo melhor pois nestas coisas não existem certezas absolutas.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Dez 2010 às 15:54)

Eu penso que por vezes existe uma certa obsessão em escrutinar tudo o que o IM escreve, ao milímetro, à procura de um motivo para o criticar. Não que este, ou qualquer outro organismo, esteja acima da crítica e não possa, e deva, melhorar os seus serviços.

Mas a previsão das cotas de neve deve ser das mais difíceis de fazer, tantos os factores envolvidos, desde a altitude, à temperatura à superfície e em altitude, à humidade relativa, à exposição/orientação de determinado local,...

As cotas são valores indicativos e é assim que devem ser compreendidos, pois é impraticável uma previsão de cotas a uma escala muito menor do que aquela a que é feita na actualidade. Reparem que mesmo o AEMet faz previsões de cotas de neve, tanto quanto sei, ao nível das comunidades autónomas. Quando muito, em certos eventos que o justifiquem, com uma ou outra nuance ao nível das províncias (grosso modo,as províncias espanholas correspondem aos nossos distritos).

Portanto, quando o AEmet prevê uma cota de neve de 600/800 m, por exemplo, para a região autónoma de Castela-e-Leão, sabendo a imensidão geográfica desse território e os inúmeros micro-climas que possui, estará assim a ser tão rigoroso, em comparação com o nosso IM?


----------



## Brigantia (1 Dez 2010 às 16:00)

É impressão minha ou o GFS aumentou a precipitação nesta saída...



























E já agora as previsões de precipitação segundo o HIRLAM





© AEMET







© AEMET





Lindo:










Acho que vai cair um belo nevão no norte e o minho vai ser muito contemplado...


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Dez 2010 às 16:27)

Boas

Nesta run das 12z do GFS, a tendencia para o proximo fim de semana mantem-se com uma depressao situada junto aos açores com um centro barometrico de +/- 980 hpa, que se estende até a PI, influenciando o estado do tempo.
Contudo na segunda feira, a depressao mantem-se estacionaria entre os Açores e a Madeira, mas claro influenciando o tempo na Peninsula Iberica.
A partir de terça, esta depressao, sofre um deslocamento para Nordeste e na quarta de madrugada esta situada a Oeste de Portugal, com um centro barometrico de 976 hpa, onde estará estacionaria durante o dia de quarta e quinta feira. O factor em conta será o vento que será forte.
A temperatura ira subir

Situaçao a acompanhar nas proximas run's.


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2010 às 16:43)

EU acho que quase certo irá haver precipitação e muitos de voces a gritar de alegria. Agora não sei se as cotas irao ser assim tao baixas. Afinal a entrada é polar mas maritima, isso faz que nao seja tao facil as cotas descerem até ao Porto, mas provavelmente em Braga eu diria que é muito provavel uns aguaceiros de neve.

Eu até diria que provavelmente irá nevar de novo um bocado no Porto. Afinal, eu nao me lembro de um periodo de tempo tao longo com uma entrada polar e humida. A entrada fria parece continuar nos proximos 3 dias e com precipitaçao.


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2010 às 17:01)

Eu estou meio baralhado, olho para o satélite e vejo uma enorme nuvem que vem direita ao centro de Portugal.
Vou ver os modelos e nenhum dá nem chuva nem neve, nada.
Em que ficamos?


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 17:11)

godzila disse:


> eu esto mei baralharo, olho para o satelite e vejo uma enorme nuvem que ven direita ao centro de portugal.
> vou ver os modelos e ninhum dá nem chuva nem neve, nada.
> no que ficamos.



Devem ser nuvens altas.


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2010 às 17:16)

Dan disse:


> Devem ser nuvens altas.



mas esta imagem de satélite é relativa á precipitação isto é quanto mais fria a nuvem mais precipitação ela descarrega! certo?


----------



## João Sousa (1 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

Dan disse:


> Devem ser nuvens altas.



Epah boa tarde,

Eu pouco percebo disto, mas também sou levado a partilhar dessa opinião!

Grande abraço


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 17:21)

godzila disse:


> mas esta imagem de satélite é relativa á precipitação isto é quanto mais fria a nuvem mais precipitação ela descarrega! certo?



Mostra a temperatura do topo da nuvem, mas as nuvens que estão a avançar para Portugal são aquelas que estão a oeste e essas parecem ser nuvens altas.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2010 às 17:28)

A parte mais activa destas nuvens localiza-se no seu bordo meridional (maior contraste entre ar frio e ar quente?) e segue uma orientação para sueste, na direcção do Algarve.

ImapWeather


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2010 às 21:16)

Dan disse:


> Devem ser nuvens altas.





João Sousa disse:


> Eu pouco percebo disto, mas também sou levado a partilhar dessa opinião!




Sim.
Temos a passar por cima de nós o Jet (vento nos níveis altos da atmosfera) bastante forte, a humidade e nuvens altas resultantes das células que estão no mar entram neste fluxo nos níveis altos vindo rapidamente para leste.
Além dessas células no mar que se dirigem para sudeste, temos outras a noroeste do país mas que praticamente se desfazem quando saem do mar.


----------



## David sf (1 Dez 2010 às 22:04)

Vamos então falar do dia de amanhã, que pode ser muito interessante no litoral norte (em Trás os Montes será interessante de certeza, mas aí já é normal).

Vou dividir o dia de amanhã em 3 períodos, em que as condições de temperatura e de precipitação serão muito diferentes.

1 - Fim da madrugada, início da manhã:

Período caracterizado por aguaceiros dispersos (como já está a acontecer neste momento). No Minho as temperaturas a 850 hpa rondarão os -4ºC, a 500 hpa estará perto dos -35ºC e o geopotencial andará pelos 525 DAM. À superfície o vento será de oeste, o que pode aumentar a temperatura junto à costa. Afastado da costa há o risco dos aguaceiros não conseguirem penetrar pelo interior adentro. Pode acontecer que onde chove não há temperatura suficientemente baixa e onde há temperatura não há precipitação. Se alguma célula conseguir penetrar de modo a afastar-se o suficiente do litoral, poderá dar neve a cotas muito baixas, ou até a qualquer cota.

Perfil vertical em Guimarães às 6h (que considera a superfície à cota 483 m, logo está errado, mas é o que se pode arranjar):



> 955.   483.    2.5    1.1   293.9     2.6
> 950.   521.    2.0    0.5   295.1     3.6
> 925.   735.    0.9   -0.7   290.5     4.2
> 900.   955.   -0.1   -1.8   284.3     6.2
> ...



A humidade não será extremamente elevada aos níveis mais baixos. Por outro lado a temperatura não é muito elevada, e aquando da ocorrência do aguaceiro haverá certamente descida de ar frio, logo, sendo que a temperatura aqui mostrada é apenas um frame, estático, quando ocorrer precipitação, se ocorrer, deve-se tirar 1 ou 2ºC aos valores apresentados. Diria que neste momento poderia ocorrer neve a cotas muito baixas (200 / 300 m).

Modelo WRF, mesoscala baseado no GFS, da Meteogalicia, cota 200 em quase toda o litoral norte português:







A precipitação prevista é estrondosamente superior ao modelo global:






2 - Durante o dia

Até a meio da tarde não é expectável grande quantidade de precipitação. Ao final do dia chega a maior quantidade, com acumulados localmente superiores a 10 mm.






Neste momento a temperatura sobe bastante, com cerca de -1,5ºC a 850 hpa. Acresce a isto o inevitável aquecimento diurno e o aumento de humidade, (isto parece mais uma frente que uma linha de instabilidade) , mas há algo muito bom no perfil de Guimarães às 15 h: a última camada saturada está ainda negativa.



> 952.   483.    5.0    3.2   250.2     6.6
> 950.   506.    4.7    2.4   256.9     8.8
> 925.   723.    3.1    1.1   254.5    10.4
> 900.   944.    1.4    0.0   251.5    13.8
> ...



Às 18 h, mantém-se a camada saturada com temperatura negativa:



> 953.   483.    3.7    2.8   291.1     6.0
> 950.   504.    3.7    2.5   294.4     8.0
> 925.   720.    2.4    1.6   288.6     9.8
> 900.   941.    1.5    0.9   287.6    16.0
> ...



Neste período a cota de neve do WRF anda entre os 300 e os 500 m na região. Tudo vai depender do comportamento do frio à superfície e de possíveis deslocações verticais. Será a diferença entre um evento histórico (as regiões que receberão toda esta precipitação em forma de neve deverão acumular cerca de 15 / 20 cm de neve, o que seria histórico em algumas localidades a cotas baixas) e uns simples farrapos no antes e depois. De qualquer modo a Penha ou o Sameiro devem ter um acumulado bastante bom.






3 - Após as 18 h

Seria o "pós frontal". Mas como se vê pelo perfil, as camadas mais saturadas da atmosfera seriam as mais baixas, logo seria mais difícil ter cotas muitíssimo baixas (Guimarães às 0h):



> 959.   483.    1.5    0.3   349.2     2.8
> 950.   556.    0.6   -0.8   346.6     3.9
> 925.   770.   -0.7   -1.9   342.4     4.7
> 900.   988.   -1.8   -3.2   340.1     6.8
> ...



A cota seria mesmo assim baixa, mas se as nuvens fossem um pouco mais altas poderia dar cota 0. O WRF mete cota 200 / 300:






Outro problema é que a precipitação poderia ficar retida nas montanhas que separam a bacia do Minho e do Lima.






Por fim deixo o SnowForecast para a tarde / noite de amanhã:


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2010 às 22:14)

Então as hipoteses de caírem uns farrapitos por aqui, são nulas?


----------



## David sf (1 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

Paula disse:


> Então as hipoteses de caírem uns farrapitos por aqui, são nulas?



Pelo contrário, eu diria que são bastantes. De ter um bom nevão, com muita acumulação e tudo pintado de branco é que é quase impossível. De qualquer modo no Sameiro podes ter uma excelente acumulação de neve. Mas vai ser uma questão de sorte, em 2006 ninguém acreditava que nevasse em Lisboa e caíram uns farrapos, em Janeiro de 2009 o IM previu 700 m de cota de neve e tiveram aí um bom nevão, e houve outras ocasiões, como em Dezembro do ano passado, em que estava prevista neve a cotas muito baixas e tal não ocorreu.


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

Alimentem a minha esperança (que é pouca). 
Opa vou fugir da UM pró Sameiro (quem dera)


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

David sf disse:


> Vamos então falar do dia de amanhã, que pode ser muito interessante no litoral norte (em Trás os Montes será interessante de certeza, mas aí já é normal).
> 
> Vou dividir o dia de amanhã em 3 períodos, em que as condições de temperatura e de precipitação serão muito diferentes.



David, centraste a tua análise no Norte do país, significa isso que a precipitação será residual no Centro, nomeadamente na Beira Interior?!


----------



## GabKoost (1 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

Paula disse:


> Então as hipoteses de caírem uns farrapitos por aqui, são nulas?



Precisamente o contrário.

Aliás, na madrugada do 29 em Gmr, nevou muito brevemente na cidade e as condições não eram tão boas.

No entanto, as condlções deverão coincidir na perfeição. Um pouco de sorte e poderemos ver alguma coisa nas cidades.

ASe não, uma caminhada até á Falperra e "mata-se a cadela"..


----------



## David sf (1 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> David, centraste a tua análise no Norte do país, significa isso que a precipitação será residual no Centro, nomeadamente na Beira Interior?!



É mais porque no litoral norte é onde podem ocorrer mais supresas, ou seja, neve em locais pouco usuais. Nevar na Beira Interior é relativamente normal. Na Covilhã será difícil que a precipitação aí chegue, virá de noroeste, deverá ficar retida na serra, mas creio que a Beira Alta andará com cotas semelhantes às do Minho, mas com menos precipitação, principalmente a sotavento da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Dez 2010 às 22:49)

David sf disse:


> É mais porque no litoral norte é onde podem ocorrer mais supresas, ou seja, neve em locais pouco usuais. Nevar na Beira Interior é relativamente normal. Na Covilhã será difícil que a precipitação aí chegue, virá de noroeste, deverá ficar retida na serra, mas creio que a Beira Alta andará com cotas semelhantes às do Minho, mas com menos precipitação, principalmente a sotavento da Serra da Estrela.



Ok, obrigado!


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Vamos então fazer figas para que o elemento branco chegue a estas bandas, e a outras, claro.


----------



## rozzo (1 Dez 2010 às 22:55)

Realmente tanta crítica e texto sobre as cotas do IM, mas bolas, a Espanha tem uma área várias vezes superior à nossa, e a previsão descritiva muitas vezes é:
Cota de neve no Norte- de 400 a 800m
Cota de neve no Centro- de 600 a 1000m
Cota de neve no Sul- de 1000 a 1400m

Ou seja, intervalos enormes, e pouco detalhe, para um país muito maior que o nosso.
Certo que depois tem por província etc etc, e isso sim, pode-se apontar um menor cuidado ao fazer previsões detalhadas pelo nosso IM, pois as previsões por localidade pouco interesse têm na forma que estão. 
Na descritiva, também sempre concordei que há pouca especificidade, mas o mal não é só nosso. Dizer mal do que é nosso é o prato do dia, seja em qualquer país. É natureza humana.. 

De resto.. Por favor, que exagero na generalidade dos testamentos de "abate" ao IM que se fazem! 

-----

Falando de previsões da neve para amanhã, o essencial já aqui está dito.
Realmente a entrada de ar quente aquando da linha/frente poderá deitar muito por terra.
Mas antes e depois dela, está mesmo bastante promissor.
Agora sabemos que à escala de um modelo global é difícil, e tanto pode acontecer ele estar a subestimar a entrada de ar quente marítimo nos níveis baixos (o vento nos meteogramas chega a estar de SW....), como o oposto, exagerar, e o frio vencer um pouco mais.
Vamos ver..
Pelo tipo de entrada, tenho um bocado de medo que seja a primeira, já vimos umas quantas de NW assim. Mas cada caso é um caso, e todo o pessoal do Minho deve estar atento de olhos para o céu!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

rozzo disse:


> Realmente tanta crítica e texto sobre as cotas do IM, mas bolas, a Espanha tem uma área várias vezes superior à nossa, e a previsão descritiva muitas vezes é:
> Cota de neve no Norte- de 400 a 800m
> Cota de neve no Centro- de 600 a 1000m
> Cota de neve no Sul- de 1000 a 1400m
> ...



Pois, mas na AEMET basta consultar as previsões quer significativas quer descritivas detalhadas por Comunidade ou até mesmo província e sabes exactamente a cota que podes esperar. 
Temos de ver tudo isto pelo lado positivo: Pior não pode ficar e o IM tem tudo para melhorar, vamos aguardar os resultados do inquerito, veremos se foi só para inglês ver ou se em breve haverá mudanças.
Para amanhã e como sempre, pendentes da precipitação!


----------



## caramulo (1 Dez 2010 às 23:38)

David sf disse:


> Vamos então falar do dia de amanhã, que pode ser muito interessante no litoral norte (em Trás os Montes será interessante de certeza, mas aí já é normal).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



em todas estas imagens, vejo que aqui a Serra do Caramulo, pela sua localização está no local perfeito, para um belo nevão, estou correcto?


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia...

Para muitos esta noite foi um regalo para a visão... Neve. Eu nem por isso...  estive a ver as previsões do IM, e o tempo frio continua, até sabado, mas para esse mesmo dia as temperaturas são negativas para Viseu, mas não fala em neve? Porque? Se está frio? desculpem a minha não sabedoria... mas vou para la Cinfães 

SDaudações


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2010 às 10:39)

Bom dia

Pergunta aos mais entendidos em assuntos relativos ao elemento branco 

Como está a situação para o início do noite, depois de só ouvir relatos de neve e não ver nada, decidi ir à aventura mais o meu cunhado pela A25 acima, precipitação parece que haverá, e a cota? Rondará os 500m a 700m como diz o IM, ou poderá estar mais alta, por volta das 22h?


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2010 às 10:44)

white_wolf disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> Para muitos esta noite foi um regalo para a visão... Neve. Eu nem por isso...  estive a ver as previsões do IM, e o tempo frio continua, até sabado, mas para esse mesmo dia as temperaturas são negativas para Viseu, *mas não fala em neve? Porque? Se está frio?* desculpem a minha não sabedoria... mas vou para la Cinfães
> 
> SDaudações



A resposta é a mais simples possível 

Sem precipitação não há neve!


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Pergunta aos mais entendidos em assuntos relativos ao elemento branco
> 
> Como está a situação para o início do noite, depois de só ouvir relatos de neve e não ver nada, decidi ir à aventura mais o meu cunhado pela A25 acima, precipitação parece que haverá, e a cota? Rondará os 500m a 700m como diz o IM, ou poderá estar mais alta, por volta das 22h?



Boas.

Tenho como convicção que por essa hora a cota estará, pelo contrário, mais baixa. Se houver precipitação será certamente de neve a essas cotas e quiçá mais baixas ainda.

Boa viagem (e se possível boas fotos)


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2010 às 10:50)

vitamos disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Tenho como convicção que por essa hora a cota estará, pelo contrário, mais baixa. Se houver precipitação será certamente de neve a essas cotas e quiçá mais baixas ainda.
> 
> Boa viagem (e se possível boas fotos)



Obrigado Vitamos, ficam prometidas as fotos, apesar ser de noite.


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2010 às 10:50)

Eu estou com fé para esta noite.
Sobrepus a imagem do spain snow no Google earth e a minha aldeia fica dentro dos limites da neve.





Agora é esperar para ver.
Eu não acredito que a precipitação fique toda retida a norte!


----------



## Weatherman (2 Dez 2010 às 11:23)

> LPPR 021100Z 0212/0312 21008KT 9999 FEW020CB SCT040
> TEMPO 0212/0224 7000 SHRAGS BKN015 FEW020CB
> BECMG 0215/0217 26018KT
> PROB30
> ...


Taf do porto a prever aguaceiros de chuva e neve


----------



## lismen (2 Dez 2010 às 11:34)

taf do aeroporto de Lisboa so para fazer pirrice a do porto 

2010/12/02 12:18
LPPT 021100Z 0212/0318 34008KT 9999 FEW025
TEMPO 0212/0304 8000 SHRAGS SCT020 FEW030CB
BECMG 0216/0218 28013KT
BECMG 0223/0301 31015KT PROB30
TEMPO 0223/0304 31020G30KT 5000 -SHRASN SCT018 FEW025CB BKN030
BECMG 0304/0306 35010KT CAVOK 

será mesmo que vai cair alguma coisa


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2010 às 11:38)

lismen disse:


> será mesmo que vai cair alguma coisa



Em Lisboa não certamente, mas a situação no Porto hoje está mesmo muito interessante. A cota no período nocturno baixa aos 200m. Mas neste tipo de situações com tanto frio em altitude e com relatos já de alguma água neve em certas zonas em pleno pico do dia, poderá ser sem dúvida um fim de tarde muito interessante para o Minho e a faixa litoral Norte.

PS: *white_wolf * não é necessário repetir várias vezes a mesma pergunta no tópico. A tua questão está no tópico e já foi respondida


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 11:40)

Supostamente esta manhã seria já interessante, pelo menos segundo os Meteogramas GFS que se podem consultar aqui. Dado que dá cota 200 o dia todo para o Porto.... e já cairam uns flocos misturados com a chuva...será que vai haver surpresa durante o dia? Esperar para ver....


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 11:46)

Bom dia...

Para muitos esta noite foi um regalo para a visão... Neve. Eu nem por isso...  estive a ver as previsões do IM, e o tempo frio continua, até sabado, mas para esse mesmo dia as temperaturas são negativas para Viseu, mas não fala em neve? Porque? Se está frio? desculpem a minha não sabedoria... mas vou para la Cinfães 

Alguem me pode ajudar, a discodificar isto?

SDaudações


----------



## Aurélio (2 Dez 2010 às 11:49)

white_wolf disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> Para muitos esta noite foi um regalo para a visão... Neve. Eu nem por isso...  estive a ver as previsões do IM, e o tempo frio continua, até sabado, mas para esse mesmo dia as temperaturas são negativas para Viseu, mas não fala em neve? Porque? Se está frio? desculpem a minha não sabedoria... mas vou para la Cinfães
> 
> ...



Outra vez a mesma pergunta .....................................................????????

Experimente fazer uma omelete sem ovos 

Em relação aos modelos para a próxima semana começa a ficar bastante interessante a previsão:
vento forte, aguaceiros, trovoada ... hum interessante, mas vamos a ver se mantém o cenário apontado pelos modelos principais ECM e GFS pelo menos na sua durabilidade !!


----------



## RMira (2 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

E agora mais uma achega para a fogueira...saidinho do IM...



> *Previsão para 6ª Feira, 3 de Dezembro de 2010*
> Continuação de tempo frio.
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
> nublado até ao início da manhã nas regiões Centro e Sul, com
> ...



Será que?


----------



## joao henriques (2 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

vitamos disse:


> Em Lisboa não certamente, mas a situação no Porto hoje está mesmo muito interessante. A cota no período nocturno baixa aos 200m. Mas neste tipo de situações com tanto frio em altitude e com relatos já de alguma água neve em certas zonas em pleno pico do dia, poderá ser sem dúvida um fim de tarde muito interessante para o Minho e a faixa litoral Norte.
> 
> PS: *white_wolf * não é necessário repetir várias vezes a mesma pergunta no tópico. A tua questão está no tópico e já foi respondida


eu penso que sera possivel nevar na serra de montejunto esta madrugada pois o IM indica aguaceiros no centro e sul com queda de neve acima dos 300 a 500 m  estando a serra de montejunto a 600-700 metros certo?


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 11:55)

Desculpem não tinha visto a respota...  mas quanto a percipitção no site do IM há! E fala em chuva moderada,,, por isso a minha pergunta, bem sei ke sem  não neve... quanto ao resto é pela temperatura, ou de outro factor? se forem ao IM la esta a  mas cotas não fala... Peço desculpa pela pergunta repetida... 


Saudações


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2010 às 11:58)

white_wolf disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> Para muitos esta noite foi um regalo para a visão... Neve. Eu nem por isso...  estive a ver as previsões do IM, e o tempo frio continua, até sabado, mas para esse mesmo dia as temperaturas são negativas para Viseu, mas não fala em neve? Porque? Se está frio? desculpem a minha não sabedoria... mas vou para la Cinfães
> 
> ...



É simples *white_wolf*. De facto vai estar muito frio até sábado mas sem precipitação prevista para a noite de sexta-feira e madrugada de sábado, mas nesse mesmo dia (sábado) a aproximação de uma depressão a oeste de portugal continental vai fazer subir bastante os valores da temperatura e a precipitação prevista é só lá para o fim do dia.


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 11:59)

IM:

Continuação de tempo frio.
Céu pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado por nuvens altas,
aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de leste, rodando para sueste
e tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste a
partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas o vento soprará forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
de sueste, com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h, a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da tarde, tornando-se moderada no
litoral das regiões Centro e Sul no final do dia.
Acentuado arrefecimento nocturno com formação de geada.

Desculpem la... Não sei bem...  mas presumo que possa ser de neve nas terras altas??!!


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2010 às 12:00)

white_wolf disse:


> Desculpem não tinha visto a respota...  mas quanto a percipitção no site do IM há! E fala em chuva moderada,,, por isso a minha pergunta, bem sei ke sem  não neve... quanto ao resto é pela temperatura, ou de outro factor? se forem ao IM la esta a  mas cotas não fala... Peço desculpa pela pergunta repetida...
> 
> 
> Saudações



No sábado a precipitação só deve chegar à tarde/noite, mas será uma massa de ar mais quente que irá fazer subir os valores de temperatura. Por isso, no Sábado terá uma manhã fria, mas seca, e depois chega a precipitação com um aumento da temperatura.


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 12:00)

Ahhhh
Ok,,,,

Obrigada pela resposta, andava aqui um pouco as noras!!  


Saudações


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 12:30)

Aos poucos vou perdendo a esperança de ver neve, aqui por Braga


----------



## rozzo (2 Dez 2010 às 12:58)

Calma, tudo a roer as unhas, é caso para dizer que está tudo "nevoso". 

Ainda há esperança, agora é que vai começar a entrar mais precipitação, embora também mais "calor", mas quem sabe mais tarde.. 

Para Braga é difícil, Guimarães mais favorável apesar de tudo.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2010 às 13:00)

rozzo disse:


> Calma, tudo a roer as unhas, é caso para dizer que está tudo "nevoso".
> 
> Ainda há esperança, agora é que vai começar a entrar mais precipitação, embora também mais "calor", mas quem sabe mais tarde..
> 
> Para Braga é difícil, Guimarães mais favorável apesar de tudo.



Pois rozzo. Nervosissímo 

As previsões apontam queda de neve com alguma acumulação para a zona central do Minho, por isso penso que a Póvoa de Lanhoso seja contemplada. Acontece que sempre que neva na Póvoa de Lanhoso, neva em Braga, embora com muito menos acumulação. É aguardar e ver. Haja coração!


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 13:55)

Opa é mesmo por um triz que não se ve neve no Porto, mesmo neve real ou por todo... 
Digam-me se ha possibilidade a noite de se ver algo??
Mas de qql forma ja deu para ver alguns farrapinhos no ar... 

Saudações


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 14:12)

> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 3 de Dezembro de 2010
> 
> Continuação de tempo frio.
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
> ...


-IM


E neve prevista apenas para Portalegre amanhã.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> -Previsão para 6ª Feira, 3 de Dezembro de 2010
> 
> Continuação de tempo frio.
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
> ...



Com esta previsão do IM, até será de pensar que na Serra de Monchique (localizada no sul e com 900metros) ainda poderá cair qualquer coisa amanhã! Será Provavelmente vai é faltar a precipitação! O ECMWF e o Aladin têm alguma precipitação durante a madrugada. 
Será?


----------



## dASk (2 Dez 2010 às 14:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Com esta previsão do IM, até será de pensar que na Serra de Monchique (localizada no sul e com 900metros) ainda poderá cair qualquer coisa amanhã! Será Provavelmente vai é faltar a precipitação! O ECMWF e o Aladin têm alguma precipitação durante a madrugada.
> Será?



Dito assim até posso sonhar com neve na serra da arrábida que tem 524m salvo erro. lol...


----------



## Johnny (2 Dez 2010 às 15:02)

Hj de madrugada vi a nevar no Sameiro e Bom Jesus- Braga... por isso...



Paula disse:


> Aos poucos vou perdendo a esperança de ver neve, aqui por Braga


----------



## cactus (2 Dez 2010 às 16:39)

Segundo o IM a precipitacão será escassa, mas.. onde ela ocorrer será sobe a forma de neve, em qualquer cota , e onde haverá maiores probabilidades será no litoral , visto que será dificil este tipo de neblusidade chegue ao interior, ( declaracões do instituto meteorologico).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 16:41)

Então não percebi a previsão para Portalegre.


----------



## JoãoDias (2 Dez 2010 às 16:49)

cactus disse:


> Segundo o IM a precipitacão será escassa, mas.. onde ela ocorrer será sobe a forma de neve, em qualquer cota , e onde haverá maiores probabilidades será no litoral , visto que será dificil este tipo de neblusidade chegue ao interior, ( declaracões do instituto meteorologico).



Onde viste isso?


----------



## cactus (2 Dez 2010 às 16:59)

JoãoDias disse:


> Onde viste isso?



deu no jornal da 1 na sic , entrevista dada ao jornalista


----------



## cactus (2 Dez 2010 às 17:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Então não percebi a previsão para Portalegre.



Então mas se a neblusidade chegar aí , porque nao ?


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 17:01)

Sim, acredito. A run das 12z do ECM deve ter aniquilado a precipitação.



> Então mas se a neblusidade chegar aí , porque nao ?


Edit: Pois, não sei. Pode ser que venha alguma coisita.


----------



## lismen (2 Dez 2010 às 17:20)

nova actualizaçao da taf do aeroporto para fazer o pessoal sonhar ou então não sonhar conforme 

TAF LPPT 021700Z 0218/0324 28010KT 9999 SCT025 TEMPO 0221/0303 8000  
         SHRAGS SCT020 FEW030CB BECMG 0223/0301 31015KT PROB30 TEMPO 
*         0223/0303 31020G30KT 5000 -SHRASN SCT018 FEW025CB BKN030    *
         BECMG 0304/0306 35010KT CAVOK BECMG 0312/0314 03008KT

Esperemos então por mais logo


----------



## joao henriques (2 Dez 2010 às 17:30)

lismen disse:


> nova actualizaçao da taf do aeroporto para fazer o pessoal sonhar ou então não sonhar conforme
> 
> TAF LPPT 021700Z 0218/0324 28010KT 9999 SCT025 TEMPO 0221/0303 8000
> SHRAGS SCT020 FEW030CB BECMG 0223/0301 31015KT PROB30 TEMPO
> ...



nao percebo patavina destes codigos!alguem traduz
?


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2010 às 17:30)

lismen disse:


> nova actualizaçao da taf do aeroporto para fazer o pessoal sonhar ou então não sonhar conforme
> 
> TAF LPPT 021700Z 0218/0324 28010KT 9999 SCT025 TEMPO 0221/0303 8000
> SHRAGS SCT020 FEW030CB BECMG 0223/0301 31015KT PROB30 TEMPO
> ...



SHRASN, é um codigo para a agua neve ( snow rain shower)...no litoral, a pluma de ar maritimo que esta perturbação arrasta, e que é essencial á manutenção dos sistemas convectivos que a constituem, vai dificultar muito a queda de neve a cotas abaixo de 500m....já no interior cotas de 200-400m são possiveis nas proximas 12-18h..
No Sabado, tambem acho possiveis cotas na ordem dos 200-400m, beneficiadas pela entrada de ar frio nos niveis médios e baixos...podendo haver uma hipotese durante a manhã, antes da chegada da brutal massa de ar tropical.

O resto da semana será chuvoso, ventoso e tambem terá bastante actividade convectiva, com o estagnar de uma depressão a W da peninsula....a continua advecção tropical, pelo menos até 5f/6f, com algum frio nos 500hpa ( devido á oclusão da depressão) e com a passagem de linhas de instabilidade com grande dinamica vertical deverá provocar trovoadas por vezes fortes


----------



## actioman (2 Dez 2010 às 18:04)

cactus disse:


> Segundo o IM a precipitacão será escassa, mas.. onde ela ocorrer será sobe a forma de neve, em qualquer cota , e onde haverá maiores probabilidades será no litoral , visto que será dificil este tipo de neblusidade chegue ao interior, ( declaracões do instituto meteorologico).





SpiderVV disse:


> Então não percebi a previsão para Portalegre.



É simples! Se existir precipitação ela poderá ser de neve a partir cotas indicadas. Agora este tipo de precipitação chega cá (às nossas zonas) normalmente muito enfraquecida. Salvo erro será algo do género que por aqui sucedeu no 10 de Janeiro de 2009! alguém me corrija se estiver errado. No entanto acho que nessa noite havia mais frio instalado (foi em Janeiro, não convém esquecer!!  ) e a precipitação foi em maior quantidade. A mínima que por aqui registei no dia anterior foi de *-3,6ºC* e esta noite apenas *2,7ºC*.


Baseando-me na run das 12h do GFS a coisa parece estar boa, mas para cotas um pouco menos optimistas, diria 600 metros (isto com direito a acumulação). No entanto e devido à H.R. alta, fica sempre o senão no ar...

Talvez Portalegre, nas partes mais altas da cidade e por influencia da serra e certamente Marvão (porque está a 800m).


















E coloco aqui Nisa pois dá uma interessante cota de 400m, pena a povoação não ter mais de 300m de altura .







Sounding GFS das 03H UTC para Elvas:

PRESS HGT(MSL) TEMP DEW PT  WND DIR  WND SPD
 HPA       M      C     C       DEG     M/S  
 E = Estimated Surface Height

  986.   256.    3.5    3.4   287.6     3.0
  975.   347.    4.2    2.7   301.6     5.4
  950.   559.    4.2   -1.0   321.0     8.5
  925.   776.    3.1   -5.3   331.8    10.4
  900.   997.    1.5   -8.2   335.1    12.2
  850.  1454.   -1.7  -12.5   333.6    15.1
  800.  1933.   -4.8  -16.6   326.4    17.5
  750.  2437.   -8.0  -19.9   314.2    20.5
  700.  2970.  -11.5  -21.1   302.9    24.1
  650.  3533.  -15.5  -23.9   295.5    26.6
  600.  4132.  -19.7  -31.4   294.9    26.8
  550.  4774.  -22.5  -48.1   304.3    27.6
  500.  5471.  -24.2  -59.9   313.0    33.5
  450.  6235.  -26.5  -61.1   315.4    41.5
  400.  7083.  -29.2  -61.0   314.3    49.0
  350.  8021.  -37.4  -61.3   310.9    50.9
  300.  9065.  -45.0  -65.5   307.7    52.1
  250. 10262.  -52.6  -68.0   304.1    51.4
  200. 11684.  -57.2  -66.2   303.5    49.0
  150. 13500.  -58.4  -69.0   293.0    40.8
  100. 16024.  -60.4  -81.6   289.7    32.9
   50. 20322.  -62.4  -94.7   271.4    19.8
   20. 26140.  -49.9 -273.1   251.9    19.6


David e Rozzo o que dizem aqui para estas bandas do Alto Alentejo, estou a ver bem as coisas e neve apenas para Marvão e São Mamede?


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 18:09)

Bem mas o ECM lá dá neve para a cidade e cotas < 400m.


----------



## rozzo (2 Dez 2010 às 18:11)

Actionman é que essa cota é uma estimativa não da altitude de acumulação, mas sim de ver neve. Portanto aguaneve seria possível um pouco mais abaixo, quem sabe uns 400m?

Não sei a que altitude estás exactamente, mas pelo perfil vertical que colocaste parece muito difícil teres sorte.

Mas não há garantias de nada, cada local é um local, e cada caso é um caso, mas assim vendo rápido seria qualquer coisa na onda do que tu disseste penso eu!


----------



## joao henriques (2 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

rozzo disse:


> Actionman é que essa cota é uma estimativa não da altitude de acumulação, mas sim de ver neve. Portanto aguaneve seria possível um pouco mais abaixo, quem sabe uns 400m?
> 
> Não sei a que altitude estás exactamente, mas pelo perfil vertical que colocaste parece muito difícil teres sorte.
> 
> Mas não há garantias de nada, cada local é um local, e cada caso é um caso, mas assim vendo rápido seria qualquer coisa na onda do que tu disseste penso eu!



rozzo achas possivel na serra de montejunto?


----------



## actioman (2 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

rozzo disse:


> Actionman é que essa cota é uma estimativa não da altitude de acumulação, mas sim de ver neve. Portanto aguaneve seria possível um pouco mais abaixo, quem sabe uns 400m?
> 
> Não sei a que altitude estás exactamente, mas pelo perfil vertical que colocaste parece muito difícil teres sorte.
> 
> Mas não há garantias de nada, cada local é um local, e cada caso é um caso, mas assim vendo rápido seria qualquer coisa na onda do que tu disseste penso eu!



Sim eu sei aqui aqui em Elvas, não há hipótese. Eu estou nos 300m.

Quanto à cota, eu já não recordava era se era de acumulação ou não, obrigado pelo esclarecimento.! 

Quanto à questão do perfil vertical,podias explicar-me um pouco melhor? Tem a ver com a subida de temperatura que existe entre os 850hPa e os 950hPa, só voltando a baixar à superfície um pouco?

Obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

Ainda tenho as minhas esperanças para Portalegre, dado que a cidade está entre 450 e 550m acho.


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2010 às 18:40)

actioman disse:


> Sounding GFS das 03H UTC para Elvas:
> 
> PRESS HGT(MSL) TEMP DEW PT  WND DIR  WND SPD
> HPA       M      C     C       DEG     M/S
> ...



Se reparares só há humidade junto ao solo. Logo a precipiação será na forma de chuviscos que serão formados sempre a temperaturas posítivas. Portanto eu diria que só mesmo no alto de São Mamede ou Marvão, isto se as temperaturas forem negativas ou muito perto disso à superfície. Não adianta nada ter frio a 500 hpa se a precipitação for originada por nuvens baixas.


----------



## actioman (2 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

David sf disse:


> Se reparares só há humidade junto ao solo. Logo a precipiação será na forma de chuviscos que serão formados sempre a temperaturas posítivas. Portanto eu diria que só mesmo no alto de São Mamede ou Marvão, isto se as temperaturas forem negativas ou muito perto disso à superfície. Não adianta nada ter frio a 500 hpa se a precipitação for originada por nuvens baixas.



Ora ai está o que não mencionei, mas que me passou pela cabeça. A precipitação será originada em nuvens ditas baixas! (serão stratocumulos?) 

Obrigado pela chamada de atenção para este facto MUITO importante! .

Perfil para Marvão, no mesmo horário:



> 981.   308.    2.1    1.9   309.3     2.8
> 975.   350.    3.1    1.5   316.9     4.9
> 950.   560.    3.0   -1.9   330.9     7.6
> 925.   776.    2.1   -5.5   339.5     9.9
> ...



E aqui o perfil para Portalegre:



> 983.   289.    2.4    2.3   307.7     2.8
> 975.   350.    3.4    1.6   317.2     5.3
> 950.   561.    3.2   -2.1   331.6     8.1
> 925.   777.    2.3   -5.7   339.5    10.4
> ...



Diria na corda-bamba com poucas chances, no alto da Serra quem sabe, mas como a nebulosidade tenderá ser baixa, pode que apenas esteja vento, um frio de rachar e um nevoeiro cerrado...
O mesmo para Marvão, mas como está aos 850m, pode que esteja melhor colocado...

Gráficos do Grupo METEO-IST do Intituto Superior Técnico para Elvas:











Acredito que seja mais ou menos isto que se irá passar, ou seja chuva com 3ºC a 5ºC.


----------



## bewild (2 Dez 2010 às 19:50)

Muito boa noite a todos! Queria colocar uma questão aos mais entendidos na matéria... Existe possibilidade de ser ver caír alguns flocos de neve no alto da serra de Montejunto? A altitude encontra-se a cima das cotas lançadas pelo IM. Qual será também a melhor hora para acontecer algo?


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2010 às 19:55)

bewild disse:


> Muito boa noite a todos! Queria colocar uma questão aos mais entendidos na matéria... Existe possibilidade de ser ver caír alguns flocos de neve no alto da serra de Montejunto? A altitude encontra-se a cima das cotas lançadas pelo IM. Qual será também a melhor hora para acontecer algo?



É muito difícil que tal aconteça. O problema das cotas do IM é que deveriam estar divididas espacialmente, ou seja, a cota de neve no norte seria X e no centro Y. A melhor hora, quanto a precipitação, é por volta da meia noite, mas nessa altura e nessa região, a temperatuta prevista a cerca de 700 m é de 4,3ºC.



> 1008.    76.    9.1    6.7   314.6     6.2
> 1000.   142.    9.2    5.5   314.7     8.8
> 975.   352.    7.9    4.1   315.4    14.2
> 950.   566.    6.2    3.4   314.8    15.5
> ...



Mas força, se não te custa muito ir lá espreitar, sempre ficamos de consciência tranquila. Se neva e não estamos lá para ver é bem pior.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2010 às 20:48)

Bem parece que as tendências são para que a Europa não tenha sequer tempo para respirar de alívio e já está a levar com outra vaga de frio em cima!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem parece que as tendências são para que a Europa não tenha sequer tempo para respirar de alívio e já está a levar com outra vaga de frio em cima!


Pelo que vi dos modelos (ECM e GFS), depois de um início de semana com chuva a tendência será para gradualmente as condições de instabilidade desaparecerem e termos alguns dias de céus pouco nublados e noites bem frias; o posicionamento do AA ligeiramente a O das ilhas britânicas assim o faz pensar. Mas como ainda temos uma distância razoável até estes dias, muito pode ainda mudar.


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

actioman disse:


> É simples! Se existir precipitação ela poderá ser de neve a partir cotas indicadas. Agora este tipo de precipitação chega cá (às nossas zonas) normalmente muito enfraquecida. Salvo erro será algo do género que por aqui sucedeu no 10 de Janeiro de 2009! alguém me corrija se estiver errado. No entanto acho que nessa noite havia mais frio instalado (foi em Janeiro, não convém esquecer!!  ) e a precipitação foi em maior quantidade. A mínima que por aqui registei no dia anterior foi de *-3,6ºC* e esta noite apenas *2,7ºC*.
> 
> 
> Baseando-me na run das 12h do GFS a coisa parece estar boa, mas para cotas um pouco menos optimistas, diria 600 metros (isto com direito a acumulação). No entanto e devido à H.R. alta, fica sempre o senão no ar...
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

São os meteogramas do GFS no fórum:
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 21:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> São os meteogramas do GFS no fórum:
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/


----------



## Nashville (2 Dez 2010 às 22:53)

Neva em Burgos....

http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm


----------



## Nashville (2 Dez 2010 às 23:04)

se houver precipitação a esta Hora.....
a cota é favorável....


----------



## rozzo (2 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

Nashville disse:


> se houver precipitação a esta Hora.....
> a cota é favorável....



Há uma coisa que é facilmente enganadora nestes, ou quasquer outros meteogramas:

A cota de neve, ou a temperatura, a uma determinada hora num meteograma, são o valor a essa hora mesmo, por exemplo aí no que assinalaste representam a temperatura e cota prevista às 00h. A precipitação às 00h, não é necessáriamente precipitação a ocorrer às 00h, mas sim a precipitação que ocorreu nas últimas 3h. Ou seja, pode ter ocorrido logo às 21:01, por exemplo.

Num exemplo extremo: Se às 21h estiverem 7º e a chover imenso. Passar a frente às 21:30, e não chover mais e arrefecer imenso até aos 0º, pode aparecer num meteograma às 00h:  0º e 5mm. E no entanto esses 5mm caíram ao início com quase 7º.
Entendes onde quero chegar? 
E este tipo de coisas é frequente e é preciso ter atenção quando passa uma frente e a precipitação é 0 depois.


----------



## Nashville (3 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

certo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Dez 2010 às 00:27)

estive agora a ver os modelos e bem... no domingo a neve desaparece em 2 horas com tanta chuva e temperaturas elevadas a 850 hpa


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:42)

Para mais tarde recordar:






PS: está a dirigir-se uma mancha de precipitação para a serra algarvia, talvez caia alguma coisa na Fóia, na Picota ou nas partes mais elevadas do Caldeirão. Na serra de Aracena também pode cair alguma coisa.


----------



## caramulo (3 Dez 2010 às 03:46)

frederico disse:


> Para mais tarde recordar:



Recordar porquê?


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:47)

Previsão de neve para a província de Huelva


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2010 às 09:00)

Pronto o gfs já está a começar a ser desmancha prazeres, de 95mm ontém á noite passou para 32mm nesta saida, enfim espero que não aconteça o mesmo da outra.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2010 às 10:05)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pronto o gfs já está a começar a ser desmancha prazeres, de 95mm ontém á noite passou para 32mm nesta saida, enfim espero que não aconteça o mesmo da outra.



Pode acontecer isso. Com o aproximar da data provável em que a depressão se aproxima de nós é natural que os modelos comecem a lidar melhor com as variáveis em jogo.
Tanto o GFS como o ECM já não cavam tanto a depressão nem a mantêm tanto tempo junto a nós. Talvez por isso  agora se preveja menos precipitação. Decerto haverá zonas com mais precipitação mas parece-me mais junto ao litoral centro e norte. O IM mantêm previsão de chuva por vezes forte com trovoadas um pouco por todo o país relativamente ao domingo.
De qualquer forma acompanhemos as próximas saídas dos modelos para ter uma melhor noção do que se poderá passar.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Dez 2010 às 10:44)

Nos últimos tempos, a diferença entre a temperatura e a precipitação prevista no meteograma gfs para Vila Real e a que acontece na realidade... é significativa.
No meteograma é sempre muito mais do que a ocorrida (precipitação) e bastante menos do que a verificada (temperatura).


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2010 às 11:15)

Bom dia, segundo as ultimas  noticias dos modelos parece que a partir da proxima noite de Sabado seremos alimentados por uma depressão cavada que se posicionará a Oeste/Noroeste de Portugal de Portugal e que dará ventos fortes a muito fortes nas terras altas, chuva intensa no Domingo no Norte e Centro, e probabilidade ainda incerta de Trovoadas na tarde de Domingo...

Na Segunda e na Terça feira dias em que a depressão ainda se encontra cavada teremos ainda ventos fraco a moderados por vezes fortes a muito fortes no litoral e terras altas, trovoadas e chuva/aguaceiros localmente fortes ...

Na Quarta e Quinta persiste a instabilidade mas já com menos precipitação, possibilidade de trovoadas, vento fraco a moderado de Sul/Sudoeste .....

Pronto em resumo este episódeo que se avizinha será marcado pelos aguaceiros, trovoadas e vento temporariamente forte, não sendo a intensidade da precipitação o mais significativo, mas em principio a sua persistência ....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2010 às 11:46)

Como é isto possivél?, em todo lado estão a dar mais de 70mm, em coruche só 44mm.


----------



## meteo (3 Dez 2010 às 11:46)

Ou seja depois do frio(com chuva) agora vem chuva com temperaturas amenas. Não nos podemos queixar com este Outono. 

Domingo previsão de vento forte a muito forte. Vai ser o dia mais perigoso em termos de vento forte..Precipitação como disse o Aurélio persistente,durando vários dias...


----------



## Climat (3 Dez 2010 às 11:53)

A situação está excelente para o Algarve o GFS coloca 130 mm tanto na run das 00 como das 06 o que é excelente, vamos ver se não existem cortes. Por mim, não mexia mais, a verificar-se essa precipitação o mês de Dezembro ficava acima da média.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 11:53)

Sim, depois do frio e neve virá em princípio bastante precipitação com ventos de S/SW e consequentemente uma subida generalizada das temperaturas, atenção que a chuva forte associada ao  degelo das grandes quantidades de neve existentes no Norte e Centro pode causar problemas de inundações localmente, toda essa neve acumulada deverá manter-se bastante bem até à subida das temperaturas e chegada da chuva...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2010 às 12:28)

Mas digam-me, como é possivel nas localidades em redor de coruche estão a dar mais chuva e em coruche já não, não percebo.


----------



## rozzo (3 Dez 2010 às 14:19)

Vamos ver a mudança radical de Sábado para Domingo com entrada de massa de ar muito húmida e quente, que irá dar muita chuva, e muito degelo!  

De qualquer forma, depende muito do _timing_ da entrada do ar quente e da chuva o que pode acontecer amanhã, porque já se viu vezes sem conta que é complexa a intercção de massas de ar nestas entradas de sistemas a SW, quando está instalado muito frio sobre terra, e é o caso de amanhã. O sistema é mais vigoroso que anteriores, por isso poderá ser mais parecido aos modelos, ainda assim, regra geral nestes casos, eles modelam cedo demais a entrada de ar quente a todos os níveis, e na realidade o frio resiste e desgasta mais do que o previsto as frentes nos níveis médios e baixos, acabando sempre por nevar inicialmente a cotas abaixo do esperado.

O GFS p.ex indica um dia horrível em Lisboa, com chuva a entrar relativamente cedo, mas sempre com vento à superfície de terra, portanto depois de uma mínima baixa, seria uma tarde de chuva com temperatura abaixo dos 10º sempre, podendo ser a máxima atingida apenas quase ao último minuto do dia. Já o ECMWF ameaça entrar mais cedo, e não deixar a noite arrefecer tanto, e meter mais ar quente, num panorama menos frio. Isto só no exemplo de Lisboa, imaginemos agora para cada sítio, um sem-fim de hipóteses dependendo do _timing_ e da entrada do ar quente. E pode muito bem acontecer a mínima Domingo ser vários graus acima da máxima de Sábado.

De realçar que se estes _timings_ forem ideiais, poderia num período muito inicial nevar a cotas médias no Interior Norte/Centro, e um bom nevão na zona alta da Serra da Estrela, que passaria depois a chuva claro.
Mas está tudo dependente da forma como esta massa de ar quente conseguir penetrar mais ou menos, ou mais cedo ou mais tarde, sobre o ar muito frio aqui instalado.

Será interessante acompanhar!


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 15:51)

rozzo disse:


> Vamos ver a mudança radical de Sábado para Domingo com entrada de massa de ar muito húmida e quente, que irá dar muita chuva, e muito degelo!
> 
> De qualquer forma, depende muito do _timing_ da entrada do ar quente e da chuva o que pode acontecer amanhã, porque já se viu vezes sem conta que é complexa a intercção de massas de ar nestas entradas de sistemas a SW, quando está instalado muito frio sobre terra, e é o caso de amanhã. O sistema é mais vigoroso que anteriores, por isso poderá ser mais parecido aos modelos, ainda assim, regra geral nestes casos, eles modelam cedo demais a entrada de ar quente a todos os níveis, e na realidade o frio resiste e desgasta mais do que o previsto as frentes nos níveis médios e baixos, acabando sempre por nevar inicialmente a cotas abaixo do esperado.
> 
> ...



Como é que isso é possível?


----------



## Paulo H (3 Dez 2010 às 15:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Como é que isso é possível?



É possível, são massas de ar diferentes. Tal como é possível e aconteceu há menos de 1 semana, a máxima do dia ser obtida próximo da meia-noite!


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 15:57)

Paulo H disse:


> É possível, são massas de ar diferentes. Tal como é possível e aconteceu há menos de 1 semana, a máxima do dia ser obtida próximo da meia-noite!



Não é isso, como é possível a máxima de sábado ser mais baixa que a mínima de do,mingo?


----------



## Paulo H (3 Dez 2010 às 16:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Não é isso, como é possível a máxima de sábado ser mais baixa que a mínima de do,mingo?



Porque está prevista uma mudança de tempo a partir da tarde de sábado. Até lá digamos que ainda temos frio instalado! A partir da tarde de sábado começa uma intrusão de uma massa de ar muito mais quente e humida, que irá empurrar aos poucos esta actual massa de ar frio e seco. O que acontecerá é que desde o fim da tarde de sábado a temperatura irá subindo lenta mas progressivamente! Digamos que esta nova massa de ar é quase 10C mais quente que a actual. Daí não admirar a progressiva subida de temperaturas, conseguindo inclusive impedir o arrefecimento nocturno. Quando era jovem tb não compreendia, pensava que tudo tinha apenas a ver com altitude e insolacão, não compreendia porque é que as temperaturas teimavam em subir mesmo pela noite fora quando deviam descer! Até que compreendi a diferente natureza das massas de ar, quentes/frias podendo ser secas ou humidas.


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2010 às 16:08)

N_Fig disse:


> Não é isso, como é possível a máxima de sábado ser mais baixa que a mínima de do,mingo?



Qual é a dúvida?:

Situação hipotética para a localidade X: Máxima de Sábado registada ás 23h59   12,5ºC

Domingo: 0h - 12,6ºC
Max Domingo - 15ºC...

Perfeitamente possível


----------



## rozzo (3 Dez 2010 às 16:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Não é isso, como é possível a máxima de sábado ser mais baixa que a mínima de do,mingo?



Em rigor é possível, se a máxima de Sábado for às 23:59, e continuar a subir depois da meia noite. Certo? 

Mas claro que quando escrevi aquilo, referia-me a máximas e mínimas previstas, que em casos destes até nem são bem verdadeiras. Tanto previsões do IM como de sites automáticos para Sábado de máximas poderão estar erradas, pois referem-se à máxima da tarde, e provavelmente à noite estará mais quente, ou seja ainda mais flagrante, algo do tipo:

*Lisboa:*
Sábado-  Mínima 3; Máxima 9 
Domingo- Mínima 14; Máxima 17

Esta previsão assim é impossível, pois não pode haver um salto imaginário dos 9 para 14 claro! Ou seja, claro que a mínima de Domingo apesar de poder ser mais alta que a de Sábado, e em previsões e até registos oficiais (pelo motivo que já referi atrás) poder aparecer vários graus acima, em rigor e na realidade apenas pode ser décima acima da máxima do dia anterior sim, portanto a tua primeira dúvida é perfeitamente pertinente, a segunda acho que já percebeste a explicação.  

Mas pode ser p.ex na prática:

Mínima de Sábado (madrugada 3º), máxima de Sábado 13.9º (às 23h) , Mínima de Domingo 14º às 00h, e por aí fora a aquecer..


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Dez 2010 às 16:24)

Boas

Segundo esta run das 12z, a proxima semana ou quase toda a semana* vai ser chuvosa. A depressao vai estar estacionaria e a pairar pelos Açores, Madeira e Continente.
A temperatura irá começar a subir a partir de domingo.

Em contraste, um anticiclone vai estar situado a Oeste das Ilhas Britanicas, o que permite que esta depressao esteja estacionaria junto à PI e as regioes autonomas.

Penso que nada vai mudar nos modelos e a tendencia que tem vindo a ser modelada nestes ultimos dias e para se manter

*Lá para sexta-feira o tempo deve melhorar um pouco, devido ao anticiclone nas Ilhas Britanicas.


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2010 às 16:27)

Filosofando, e fugindo um pouco ao tópico, é impossível a mínima de domingo ser vários graus superiores à máxima de sábado. O que vai acontecer muito provavelmente, é a mínima de domingo ser infinitesimamente superior à máxima de sábado, se à meia noite em ponto dessa noite a temperatura estiver com tendência de subida. Mas creio que se percebeu o que o Rozzo quis dizer.

Os próximos dias serão de instabilidade generalizada, pelo menos até ao feriado de quarta. Neve a cotas médias só deverá acontecer amanhã e no extremo nordeste, a partir de domingo desaparecerá toda a neve caída nos últimos dias, inclusive na serra da Estrela.

Depois, logo se verá, mas é provável que se instale uma crista anticiclónica, passando pela península até ao Reino Unido, situação que trará alguns dias amenos e secos, com noites frescas mas não muito. Entretanto o frio acumula-se na Europa central, Balcãs e Itália... Prenúncio de entrada fria para a semana antes do Natal. Se tudo correr bem.


----------



## Snow (3 Dez 2010 às 16:28)

Lá se vai a neve toda da Serra da Estrela


----------



## rozzo (3 Dez 2010 às 16:42)

David sf disse:


> Filosofando, e fugindo um pouco ao tópico, é impossível a mínima de domingo ser vários graus superiores à máxima de sábado. O que vai acontecer muito provavelmente, é a mínima de domingo ser infinitesimamente superior à máxima de sábado, se à meia noite em ponto dessa noite a temperatura estiver com tendência de subida. Mas creio que se percebeu o que o Rozzo quis dizer.



Sim David, no primeiro post não fui muito específico que me referia a previsões/registos oficiais, que muitas vezes não tomam máximas e mínimas como absolutas reais do dia, mas sim mínima da madrugada e máxima da tarde, dando problema em dias destes. Mínima mais alta que máxima do dia anterior claro só infinitesimamente.

Para ilustrar o que queria dizer basta ver a previsão do nosso IM para Lisboa:





  


PS: Pena a nebulosidade associada ao que aí vem não vir mais tarde, porque teríamos uma próxima noite memorável de mínimas. Serão jeitosas, mas um pouco acima do que teríamos se continuasse puramente limpo nesta massa de ar, sem qualquer influência do sistema a SW.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Dez 2010 às 16:48)

Como é possivel a run das 12 dar -4,4º para Vila Real às 21h??? É que nem de perto vou ter esse valor... nem os -3,8º para as 18h!!!


----------



## luicchi (3 Dez 2010 às 16:48)

boas alguém já viu....o IM mete em alerta Vermelho a madeira...se não me engano é a 1ª vez que vejo....


----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2010 às 16:55)

Eu ja vi muitas vezes.. e só este ano!


----------



## rozzo (3 Dez 2010 às 16:59)

VILA REAL disse:


> Como é possivel a run das 12 dar -4,4º para Vila Real às 21h??? É que nem de perto vou ter esse valor... nem os -3,8º para as 18h!!!



Porque o valor para cada localidade é interpolado de 4 pontos à volta.

Discutido aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/calculo-de-ponto-num-triangulo-recto-3329.html

Ou seja, se estamos a falar de modelo com resolução espacial de dezenas de km's (que não define nada perfeitamente a orografia) uma localidade no meio de montanhas terá um valor ponderado de 4 pontos de montanha, mais altos e mais frios, por isso será sempre estimado por baixo. É assim em muitos locais, tal como os problemas em pontos litorais, discutidos aqui já vezes sem conta. Não há nada a fazer a esta escala.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

Esta última run das 12Z do GFS já retirou uma boa parte da precipitação para aqui. Passou de 109mm em Lagoa, entre Domingo e Quarta, para 72,5mm nesse mesmo período. Parece-me que as próximas runs, à semelhança do que costuma acontecer mais perto dos eventos, vai retirar ainda mais alguma precipitação, provavelmente para valores mais normais aqui para a zona.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Dez 2010 às 17:35)

rozzo disse:


> Porque o valor para cada localidade é interpolado de 4 pontos à volta.
> 
> Discutido aqui:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/calculo-de-ponto-num-triangulo-recto-3329.html
> ...



Obrigado rozzo. No entanto, verifico que os valores referentes à precipitação também falham imensas vezes... mesmo se tomar em atenção a precipitação no Marão e Alvão. Vou passar a tomá-los só como valores indicativos.
Mais uma vez obrigado.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 17:41)

Avizinha-se uma semana húmida e quente.







As gabardinas são indispensáveis está semana, visto que os guarda-chuvas (ou chapéus-de-chuva, conforme os regionalismos), poderão sofrer alguns danos fatais.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

Creio que neste momento a regra é para começar a tirar alguma coisa .... pois geralmente o filme começa por ser de terror, e depois algumas vezes acaba por ser uma bela comédia .....
Espreitando em termos de precipitação e comparando com a precipitação prevista pelo ECM, parece que afinal a precipitação já não será tão persistente nem tão duradouro quanto se chegou a supor.
Assim sendo temos:
- Sábado: Nublado com chuva fraca no norte e centro a partir da tarde;
- Domingo: Encoberto com chuva por vezes forte em especial no Minho e Douro e possivelmente litoral centro, sendo que no interior sul e sotavento apenas deverá chover mais para a tarde ou final do dia;
- Segunda: quando esperava-se que houvesse chuva persistente neste dia, neste momento parece que será mais fraca do que inicialmente previsto, e menos vento também (porque a depressão afastou-se ligeiramente), e assim durante parte da manhã e tarde teremos boas abertas em termos de precipitação;
- Terça: Ceu encoberto e periodos de chuva que poderá ser forte em todo o país e acompanhados de trovoadas e vento pontualmente forte de sul/sudoeste. Deverá ser este o dia com mais precipitação no sul;
- Quarta a Sexta: com o afastamento e o enchimento da depressão a precipitação deverá quase que ausentar-se e o que houver será precipitação mais fraca;
- Depois de Sexta: ressurgirá novamente esta depressão na zona da madeira ????


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

Vai ser um belo domingo pra ficar em casa a cozer meias ou então ver a precipitação acumulada a render bem e/ou a temperatura a subir. Espero bastante nevoeiro há entrada do ar quente


----------



## meo (3 Dez 2010 às 18:35)

ola boa noite a todos. já viram o freemeteo para lisboa


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

meo disse:


> ola boa noite a todos. já viram o freemeteo para lisboa



Sim, que têm ? anda uma run (GFS) atrasada em relação ao actual


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2010 às 19:11)

Climat disse:


> A situação está excelente para o Algarve o GFS coloca 130 mm tanto na run das 00 como das 06 o que é excelente, vamos ver se não existem cortes. Por mim, não mexia mais, a verificar-se essa precipitação o mês de Dezembro ficava acima da média.



Valente corte da precipitação dos 130 mm da run das 00 e das 06, o GFS na run das 12 retirou 80 mm, agora fica-se nos 50 mm.  130 mm era muita fruta para o Algarve, chega o dia e chove 10 mm.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Valente corte da precipitação dos 130 mm da run das 00 e das 06, o GFS na run das 12 retirou 80 mm, agora fica-se nos 50 mm.  130 mm era muita fruta para o Algarve, chega o dia e chove 10 mm.



Esta run apenas ajustou em relação áquilo que o ECM previa, ou seja vai haver uma boa aberta durante Segunda Feira, e já não há aquela situação na Terça de manhã como dava antes em que dava chuva forte no Sotavento algarvio !!
Parece-me que este evento renderá mais chuva nas regiões do Norte e do Centro do que aqui !!
Acho que estes 50 mm, é um valor bem mais real do que aqueles 130 mm, tremenda-me exagerados, e não me parece que este sistema traga grandes surpresas a não ser que surja entretanto factores atmosféricos que desencadeiem grande actividade convectiva, que tem sido reduzida ou adiada um pouco nas ultimas runs !!
Amanhã já teremos certamente uma ideia bem melhor daquilo que se passará nos próximos dias !!

Já agora esta run do ECM não traz nada de novo e os modelos estão todos alinhados e os ensembles do GFS está com a run operacional, e os restantes muito alinhados nesta situação ....
Gostava muito de ver era as trovoadas que é aquilo que me entusiasma nesta situação que se avizinha .....


----------



## icewoman (3 Dez 2010 às 19:37)

BOA NOITE,

AURÉLIO, boa noite, pode-me informar quais as previsoes para a Ilha da Madeira? estive a analisar alguns modelos e não parece-me que venha grande grandes quantidades de chuva para cá. estou enganada?

obrigada


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

icewoman disse:


> BOA NOITE,
> 
> AURÉLIO, boa noite, pode-me informar quais as previsoes para a Ilha da Madeira? estive a analisar alguns modelos e não parece-me que venha grande grandes quantidades de chuva para cá. estou enganada?
> 
> obrigada



Eu sinceramente não sei se será bem assim pois nem sempre os modelos modelam bem algumas situações e sinceramente desta vez parece-me que a questão orográfica será deveras importante e isto porquê ??
A precipitação associada ao evento que começará a atingir a madeira no dia de amanhã será bastante convectiva dado existir um excelente valor de Cape/Li na ordem dos -6 (a escala é de 1 a 10), e por isso poderão dar-se fenómenos meteorológicos que localmente provoquem grande desenvolvimento vertical e fortes concentrações de pluviosidade e trovoadas em pouco espaço de tempo...

Consultando o modelo de meso-escala (creio que é esse o nome) Hirlam, que lida melhor com a questão orográfica, esse modelo indica duas fases, uma madrugada e inicio da manhã, e depois uma outra com a passagem de uma frente á tarde ou final do dia, sendo que essa frente trará bastante convectividade e assim creio que neste caso do dia de amanhã em especial dará muita pluviosidade nas regiões montanhosas...

De qualquer forma não me parece que seja razão para ter medo, pois apesar de tudo acho que o maior destaque para o dia de amanhã deverá ser o vento que poderá soprar com rajadas na ordem dos 140 km/h nas regiões montanhosas, que eu apostaria que deva acontecer na altura exacta da passagem da frente ...

Acompanhe a situação com calma que em principio não deverá ser nada de alarmante !!


----------



## icewoman (3 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

Muito obrigada , pelo esclarecimento e disponibilidade...sendo assim as zonas montanhosas serão as mais afectadas? ou será em geral?


----------



## cova beira (3 Dez 2010 às 20:48)

ainda ninguém referiu mas há possibilidades de bragança ter mais neve amanhã

com um bocado de sorte ainda vemos uns flocos aqui no centro


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2010 às 22:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Valente corte da precipitação dos 130 mm da run das 00 e das 06, o GFS na run das 12 retirou 80 mm, agora fica-se nos 50 mm.  130 mm era muita fruta para o Algarve, *chega o dia e chove 10 mm.*



Vão ser muitos mais.

Não se queixem por tão pouco, a verdade é que a depressão está lá e não será retirada. Será um evento muito convectivo, em que se podem acumular valores muito diferentes em locais próximos, mas ninguém ficará a zeros.

Se abrirem a votação para a precipitação em Faro entre Domingo e Quinta aposto em 100 mm. E perto de 200 mm no litoral norte.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Dez 2010 às 22:30)

cova beira disse:


> ainda ninguém referiu mas há possibilidades de bragança ter mais neve amanhã
> 
> com um bocado de sorte ainda vemos uns flocos aqui no centro



Dependendo da hora da entrada da precipitação acho que Bragança poderá ver neve, é claro durante pouco tempo mas que poderá ser de forma intensa, já aconteceram situações semelhantes em que até se verificaram acumulações interessantes derretendo logo de seguida. Vou estar atento!


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 22:31)

David sf disse:


> E perto de 200 mm no litoral norte.



Ai, credo! Tanta precipitação assim de uma rajada também não. Vamos com moderação.


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2010 às 22:36)

João Soares disse:


> Ai, credo! Tanta precipitação assim de uma rajada também não. Vamos com moderação.



...numa semana.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

David sf disse:


> ...numa semana.



Sim, eu percebi! Mas não gosto muito, lol. Chuva praticamente todos os dias, sempre a mesma coisa. bah.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

David sf disse:


> ...numa semana.


Mesmo assim cerca de 28mm por dia é obra.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

Esta run para Setúbal mete 119mm em 4 dias é obra!! e atenção que é chuva convectiva que entra de SW com ar quente aqui com o efeito arrabida pode ser o dobro! ou não estamos cá para ver. mas este tipo de chuvas podem trazer problemas sérios a localidades com problemas de inundações e Setúbal é umas das piores do pais uma vez que para quem conhece Setúbal ta numa cova com a baixa abaixo do nível do mar!


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2010 às 23:22)

Alguém me pode traduzir isto, de  forma resumida por favor, pois traduzi mas fiquei na mesma e não sei se  fala de bloqueio nas nossas latitudes ou latitudes a norte dando uma NAO -, por mais um mês !!



> The brawl for the winter in Europe is coming down to the Enso signal which supports the reversal to a more normal to warm pattern in the north, while the push of the cold southeast that is starting now more or less maintains itself and grows most harsh in midwinter, vis the low solar activity and perhaps some wild carding of volcanic activity from two winters ago in Siberia and Alaska, which is known to have a lag time in its reaction of several years.
> 
> In this winter, folks, the last thing you are going to be worried about is warming from CO2. While I wish no harm on anyone from the cold, perhaps the punishing cold that is growing more frequent in winter (wait till the AMO changes) will serve as a reminder to the masses to wake up, and not just have an agenda shoved down their throat by folks who think they know better. Of course a lot of them have been in Cancun, which though recently cooler than normal, is not as bad as here.
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

David sf disse:


> Vão ser muitos mais.
> 
> Não se queixem por tão pouco, a verdade é que a depressão está lá e não será retirada. Será um evento muito convectivo, em que se podem acumular valores muito diferentes em locais próximos, mas ninguém ficará a zeros.
> 
> Se abrirem a votação para a precipitação em Faro entre Domingo e Quinta aposto em 100 mm. E perto de 200 mm no litoral norte.



E não só....a advecção tropical deverá trazer dewpoints muito altos, realçando qualquer efeito orografico.....já agora...cuidados tambem com os rios Mondego, Zezere, Douro, etc....pois conjugando as precipitações ao degelo atingir-se-há facilmente o patamar de cheia


----------



## Norther (4 Dez 2010 às 00:59)

cova beira disse:


> ainda ninguém referiu mas há possibilidades de bragança ter mais neve amanhã
> 
> com um bocado de sorte ainda vemos uns flocos aqui no centro




ca em baixo nao sei mas pa serra vai cair bem as primeiras horas, vai acumular uns bons cm, mas depois muita


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Dez 2010 às 02:59)

Ainda não é desta que vamos meter uns diazitos de férias.
Noutros anos normais,  agora teríamos  tempo de descanso.
Mas não...Lá vem mais importunação. Atenção.
Mais  horas extraordinárias sem remuneração .Aliás,  como todas por aqui o são, não fosse a nossa paixão..
Mais horas de expectativa, mais tempo de espera , mais tira e mete precipitação.
Mais a Noroeste ou  mais a Oeste,  o centro de acção?
E resiste assim tanto a  sudoeste ?
Quantos dias?  qual a sua duração?
Depois desta entrada vigorosa de ar frio, 
depois de muito Outubro e Novembro,
não começa mal, não senhor o Dezembro.
Faz jus ao  legado ; é bem-aventurado...
E ainda é apenas  Outono...


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2010 às 07:59)

Muita chuva no sotavento algarvio:
















Para dia 7, à 1h00


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2010 às 10:36)

stormy disse:


> E não só....a advecção tropical deverá trazer dewpoints muito altos, realçando qualquer efeito orografico.....já agora...cuidados tambem com os rios Mondego, Zezere, Douro, etc....pois conjugando as precipitações ao degelo atingir-se-há facilmente o patamar de cheia



Falaste muito bem!

Todas estas serras do interior norte que estão com a neve retida à superfície, e toda a província de castilla-leon que está coberta de neve, estão à espera da chuva de domingo para despejar tudo de uma vez no rio douro... vai haver trabalho para quem gere as barragens....


----------



## adoroaneve (4 Dez 2010 às 12:30)

no site do im dao trovoada para amanha
sera que teremos trovoada aqui para viseu?


----------



## Tempo (4 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

Que calmaria neste forum!!!!1


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Belíssima imagem, tanta pipoca a caminho do continente


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2010 às 23:00)

Esta saida do gfs já mete menos precipitação


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2010 às 23:05)

Hum ... não sei não, vamos a ver, o IM apenas dá chuva forte no Norte do país, e por isso acho que aquilo que chover aqui deverá apenas uma precipitação normal ...
Vamos acompanhando com calma !!


----------



## YuRiSsS (4 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

Quais são as probabilidades de trovoadas para esta noite na zona do Alentejo, Évora. De 0 a 100% alguem xuta uma percentagem ?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

yurisss disse:


> quais são as probabilidades de trovoadas para esta noite na zona do alentejo, évora. De 0 a 100% alguem xuta uma percentagem ?



10%.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Esta noite, não sei, dada a localização das células mais activas uns 5-20%.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 23:24)

http://meteoalarm.eu/index2.php?country=PT&day=0&lang=
O meteoAlarm tem os avisos actualizados primeiro que o IM.


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 23:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Hum ... não sei não, vamos a ver, o IM apenas dá chuva forte no Norte do país, e por isso acho que aquilo que chover aqui deverá apenas uma precipitação normal ...
> Vamos acompanhando com calma !!



Oi? não percebi, apenas chuva forte no norte ? o que eu li é, Chuva persistente, temporariamente forte em especial no Minho e Douro litoral...não quer dizer que não chova forte nos outros locais, mas em especial no norte


----------



## rozzo (5 Dez 2010 às 00:16)

...Portugal and extreme NW Spain...

Up to 500 J/kg CAPE forecast by ECMWF (compared to 400 - 800 J/kg by GFS and similar values by WRF-NMM) combined with approx. 20 m/s 0-6 km shear are expected for the coastal regions of W Iberia. Some QG forcing from the upper cut-off low which moves eastwards *should be sufficient for initiation and numerous storms, mostly multicells*, are expected to form. As there is plenty of LL moisture and not much CIN, *storms will likely merge into a messy cluster / MCS with possibly isolated large hail and isolated severe wind gusts but the main threat will be excessive precipitation*. At first, when convection will be more isolated, one or two tornadoes may occur along the coastline. Storms will likely continue through the night hours but the greatest threat of severe weather (except for heavy rain) should be expected in the afternoon and evening hours.


----------



## 1337 (5 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

rozzo disse:


> ...Portugal and extreme NW Spain...
> 
> Up to 500 J/kg CAPE forecast by ECMWF (compared to 400 - 800 J/kg by GFS and similar values by WRF-NMM) combined with approx. 20 m/s 0-6 km shear are expected for the coastal regions of W Iberia. Some QG forcing from the upper cut-off low which moves eastwards *should be sufficient for initiation and numerous storms, mostly multicells*, are expected to form. As there is plenty of LL moisture and not much CIN, *storms will likely merge into a messy cluster / MCS with possibly isolated large hail and isolated severe wind gusts but the main threat will be excessive precipitation*. At first, when convection will be more isolated, one or two tornadoes may occur along the coastline. Storms will likely continue through the night hours but the greatest threat of severe weather (except for heavy rain) should be expected in the afternoon and evening hours.



Large hail?
será mesmo?


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Dez 2010 às 01:46)

Depois de alguma ausência cá estamos para tentar descortinar aquilo que aí vem nos próximos tempos...
*
Segundo o GFS*
Teremos até quinta-feira um fartote de precipitação por todo o país, mas o litoral oeste estará em vantagem, seguido pelo litoral norte como já é habitual...contudo ninguém ficará de fora desta vez...
Tudo isto originário de uma depressão que se desloca de Oeste para NO da Península...
Mais "surpreendente" é na quinta-feira surgir uma nova depressão a SW da Península, mas um centro de alta pressão localizado a oeste da Irlanda vai-nos "limpar" tudo...completamente protegidos...veremos futuras tendências...
Já se falou que se prevê novas entradas de frio...eu cá não vejo nada disso...bem pelo contrário, subidas da temperatura neste semana...
_*
Segundo o ECMWF*_
Bem...diria que os dois estão em plena concordância no que ao futuro nos reserva...haverá mudanças nas próximas runs?parece-me que depois dos próximos dias chuvosos teremos mais uns quantos dias amenos e sem grande precipitação, para não dizer nenhuma...


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Dez 2010 às 02:59)

Estreou  hoje , pela noite, o 1º andamento da " Sonata à chuva" nos palcos portugueses.
Quer dizer : Não é bem estreia. Sonatas destas , temos tido várias,este Outono. Óh se temos.Temos tido bom Tempo...Bela tem sido a Temporada.
Estreou uma nova sinfonia, é o que é.
E diz  quem já a ouviu, que nesta última , o S.Pedro exagerou na duração da composição.
Fala-se que até quarta-feira, o cenário será de  " vira o andamento e toca o mesmo",
E como ainda tudo é incerto quanto às "musicalidades de cada região", 
associadas  ao degelo doutros recentes  " Concertos",
especula-se sobre o extremo que as as anunciadas "partituras" podem provocar.
Cá estaremos, ouvintes, eternamente atentos...


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2010 às 06:53)

O Hirlam parece-me que é um modelo muito bom na previsão da precipitação, e está muito favorável em relação ao Algarve, pelas minhas contas mete entre 50 a 100 mm até terça-feira.

Para além disso, há uma certa tendência para NAO negativo a partir do dia 20, pelo que a região algarvia neste momento está em condições de acabar o mês acima da média e compensar o défice hídrico de algumas estações onde houve menos precipitação em Outubro e Novembro.

Olhando para a humidade dos solos, é possível que durante este evento venha água às ribeiras do Algarve. Espero que estejam todas limpinhas.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2010 às 10:44)

frederico disse:


> O Hirlam parece-me que é um modelo muito bom na previsão da precipitação, e está muito favorável em relação ao Algarve, pelas minhas contas mete entre 50 a 100 mm até terça-feira.
> 
> Para além disso, há uma certa tendência para NAO negativo a partir do dia 20, pelo que a região algarvia neste momento está em condições de acabar o mês acima da média e compensar o défice hídrico de algumas estações onde houve menos precipitação em Outubro e Novembro.
> 
> Olhando para a humidade dos solos, é possível que durante este evento venha água às ribeiras do Algarve. Espero que estejam todas limpinhas.



Como consegues ver a partir do dia 20, se os modelos dão um alcance máximo de 15 dias, com previsões máximas até dia 20 precisamente !!
Em relação aos modelos vamos a ver o que isto dará pois até ao momento não me parece que venha nada de especial .... sendo que este tempo que está hoje permanecerá até Quarta, altura em que o AA ficará numa posição mais a norte mas estendendo-se em crista até á PI, dando bom tempo aqui pelo menos entre Quinta e Segunda feira da próxima semana ... e depois disso está muito incerto ....

Ambos os modelos ECM e GFS colocam-se esta depressão que agora se encontra permancendo entre os Açores e a Madeira dando periodos de ceu muito nublado e aguaceiros nestas regiões entre Quinta e Segunda !!

Enfim veremos mas em principio aqui mais a sul não deverá render grande coisa !!


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

Aurélio disse:


> *Como consegues ver a partir do dia 20, se os modelos dão um alcance máximo de 15 dias, com previsões máximas até dia 20 precisamente !!*
> Em relação aos modelos vamos a ver o que isto dará pois até ao momento não me parece que venha nada de especial .... sendo que este tempo que está hoje permanecerá até Quarta, altura em que o AA ficará numa posição mais a norte mas estendendo-se em crista até á PI, dando bom tempo aqui pelo menos entre Quinta e Segunda feira da próxima semana ... e depois disso está muito incerto ....
> 
> Ambos os modelos ECM e GFS colocam-se esta depressão que agora se encontra permancendo entre os Açores e a Madeira dando periodos de ceu muito nublado e aguaceiros nestas regiões entre Quinta e Segunda !!
> ...



Vi num blog inglês de clima num texto sobre previsões sazonais. Aliás,já o tinha dito num post anterior, se a memória não me falha.


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2010 às 10:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Como consegues ver a partir do dia 20, se os modelos dão um alcance máximo de 15 dias, com previsões máximas até dia 20 precisamente !!
> Em relação aos modelos vamos a ver o que isto dará pois até ao momento não me parece que venha nada de especial .... sendo que este tempo que está hoje permanecerá até Quarta, altura em que o AA ficará numa posição mais a norte mas estendendo-se em crista até á PI, dando bom tempo aqui pelo menos entre Quinta e Segunda feira da próxima semana ... e depois disso está muito incerto ....
> 
> Ambos os modelos ECM e GFS colocam-se esta depressão que agora se encontra permancendo entre os Açores e a Madeira dando periodos de ceu muito nublado e aguaceiros nestas regiões entre Quinta e Segunda !!
> ...



A AEMET colocou a província de Huelva em alerta amarelo, entre as 18 horas de hoje e as 10 de amanhã, prevendo-se 40 mm de precipitação em 12 horas. 
Para além disso, o alerta amarelo estende-se até quarta-feira, prevendo-se mais 40 mm durante terça-feira. Será que choverá assim tão pouco?


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2010 às 10:52)

*Precipitação média de dias análogos*

Hoje:







Amanhã:






Terça-feira:


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2010 às 10:57)

frederico disse:


> A AEMET colocou a província de Huelva em alerta amarelo, entre as 18 horas de hoje e as 10 de amanhã, prevendo-se 40 mm de precipitação em 12 horas.
> Para além disso, o alerta amarelo estende-se até quarta-feira, prevendo-se mais 40 mm durante terça-feira. Será que choverá assim tão pouco?



Os próximos dias o dirão meu caro ... isto vai depender de onde cair as células !!
Já agora nunca chove o que a AEMET diz, pois o valor que eles é a precipitação máxima, e por isso agora o que teremos que seguir é o "NOW_CASTING"

Agora o que conta é o satélite sendo que o HIRLAM está muito interessante para o Litoral Norte e Centro em especial !


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2010 às 11:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Os próximos dias o dirão meu caro ... isto vai depender de onde cair as células !!
> Já agora nunca chove o que a AEMET diz, pois o valor que eles é a precipitação máxima, e por isso agora o que teremos que seguir é o "NOW_CASTING"
> 
> *Agora o que conta é o satélite sendo que o HIRLAM está muito interessante para o Litoral Norte e Centro em especial !*



Para o dia de hoje. Para amanhã e terça-feira está muito interessante para o Algarve.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 11:37)

Caro Aurélio, você não pode desanimar porque 56mm já é bem bom para ai em faro, e ainda mais o Cape até está bem bom, por isso tenha esperança.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 11:49)

Na minha opinião as regiôes que vão ser menos afectadas vão ser: o baixo alentejo e o alentejo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 12:39)

Resta-nos esperar:

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/index2.php?country=PT&day=0&lang=


----------



## Fantkboy (5 Dez 2010 às 15:49)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## Reportorio (5 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

Então onde os comentários do pessoal que tem mais conhecimentos, isto está muito parado para as condições que andam por aí.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

*Subida abrupta de temperatura 'é normal'*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia informou que o aumento significativo de temperaturas registado entre sábado e domingo é «normal nesta altura do ano», apesar de nem sempre ocorrer com frequência
> 
> «Pode acontecer, o que não quer dizer que seja normal em todas as semanas. Mas não é nada de anormal em termos meteorológicos», disse à Lusa o meteorologista Bruno Café.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2010 às 23:04)

Reportorio disse:


> Então onde os comentários do pessoal que tem mais conhecimentos, isto está muito parado para as condições que andam por aí.



Não há muito para discutir no momento. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros até Quinta-feira.


----------



## stormiday (5 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

Lousano disse:


> Não há muito para discutir no momento. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros até Quinta-feira.



Pois, e em relação às trovoadas? Aqui para o Norte promete alguma coisa?


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

stormiday disse:


> Pois, e em relação às trovoadas? Aqui para o Norte promete alguma coisa?



Tem existido condições favoráveis, mas as células ao entrarem em terra perdem actividade.


----------



## stormiday (5 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

Tenho saudades de uma boa trovoada


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

Curiosamente o IM diz que amanhã é que ainda poderá ocorrer chuva forte em especial no Norte e Centro contudo olhando ao modelo Hirlam, eu parece-me que na Terça é que poderá ocorrer alguma coisa de jeito aqui mais pelo Algarve com bastante precipitação orográfica ... mas a ver vamos !!
Em relação aos modelos ambos estão em acordo até ao próximo dia de Quinta mas depois começam a divergir imenso .....
Ambos estão neste momento traçando caminhos diferentes no que ao posicionamento da depressão diz respeito ...
Neste momento o ECM parece apontar para um cenário de NAO- enquanto que o GFS nem por isso preferindo apostar numa entrada bem fria a longa distância permanecendo o tempo seco por aqui ...(depois destas chuvas previstas até Quarta)


----------



## Zapiao (5 Dez 2010 às 23:36)

O radar do IM só aparece o d Loulé?


----------



## NunoBrito (5 Dez 2010 às 23:37)

Zapiao disse:


> O radar do IM só aparece o d Loulé?



Há já algum tempo que funciona assim, o IM já nos vai habituando a estas inoperacionalidades.

Espero que venham melhores dias nas actualizações e manutenção do site IM.


----------



## David sf (6 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Em relação aos modelos ambos estão em acordo até ao próximo dia de Quinta mas depois começam a divergir imenso .....
> Ambos estão neste momento traçando caminhos diferentes no que ao posicionamento da depressão diz respeito ...
> Neste momento o ECM parece apontar para um cenário de NAO- enquanto que o GFS nem por isso preferindo apostar numa entrada bem fria a longa distância permanecendo o tempo seco por aqui ...(depois destas chuvas previstas até Quarta)



Até estão relativamente parecidos, se bem que a esta distância e com os centros de acção tão indefinidos seja difícil estabelecer tendências.












Isto é NAO-, e é muito chato. A NAO por si só não é tudo:






Na minha opinião, até Quarta instabilidade convectiva, de Quinta até dia 15 anticiclone e temperaturas diurnas elevadas e depois entrada fria de nordeste, para uma segunda metade do mês bastante fria.


----------



## Stormm (6 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

Qual é a vossa opinião a cerca do tempo aqui para sul?


----------



## jorgepaulino (6 Dez 2010 às 00:41)

Não percebo os alertas do INM agora que pelo sat24 parece que o pior já passou ...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2010 às 00:44)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Não percebo os alertas do INM agora que pelo sat24 parece que o pior já passou ...



Poderão surgir células a qualquer momento


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2010 às 09:18)

http://sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop

Um MCS a SW/WSW de Sines deverá manter a sua movimentação para NE, podendo vir a afectar o litoral entre Sines e Lisboa dentro de umas 1.5h 

O MCS está envolto numa massa de ar instavel, com nebulosidadeestratiforme donde sobressaem algumas células embebidas...ao chegar essa area perturbada, deverá causar aguaceiros e trovoadas, é de realçar o facto de que o aquecimento diurno deverá ajudar o desenvolvimento desta area instavel.


----------



## Jodamensil (6 Dez 2010 às 09:21)

stormy também reparei nisso mesmo agora. realmente está em grande desenvolvimento. achas que chega cá?


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2010 às 09:30)

Jodamensil disse:


> stormy também reparei nisso mesmo agora. realmente está em grande desenvolvimento. achas que chega cá?



A zona instavel, concerteza
O MCS...só acompanhando..mas acho possivel, até porque a agua do mar não está fria e o aquecimento diurno deverá ajudar a manter a convecção...temos de ir acompanhando porque  nunca há 100% de certezas

O canal visivel dá para ter uma ideia da extensão do MCS....observem os overshooting tops!


----------



## Jodamensil (6 Dez 2010 às 09:55)

se atingir penso que si depois das 11h. venha ele


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2010 às 10:57)

Parece que depois deste evento não afigura mais nada de relevo até que a vista alcança ...
De qualquer modo ainda estamos neste evento, e dia de amanhã ainda poderá ser bastante interessante aqui no Algarve, e por isso vamos aguardar ...
Em principio se tudo correr bem o dia de amanhã e o dia de Quarta ainda poderão render uns 40 mm, e por isso haja fé !!


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2010 às 11:06)

Jodamensil disse:


> se atingir penso que si depois das 11h. venha ele



Sim...eheh..calculei mal.
O MCS deverá chegar lá pelas 12/13h


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2010 às 11:09)

Desculpem a ignorância de quem ainda é novo nestas lides, mas a sigla MCS a que se referem é o Mesoscale Convective System?


----------



## aqpcb (6 Dez 2010 às 11:13)

Jodamensil disse:


> se atingir penso que si depois das 11h. venha ele



Parece que se esta a formar mais duas bastante mais pequenas em baixo dessa

Pela trajectoria deve passar perto de setubal??


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

Microburst disse:


> Desculpem a ignorância de quem ainda é novo nestas lides, mas a sigla MCS a que se referem é o Mesoscale Convective System?



Sim !!
Mas a questão agora é se chega a terra com actividade  moderada a forte ou fraquinha !!


----------



## aqpcb (6 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

Microburst disse:


> Desculpem a ignorância de quem ainda é novo nestas lides, mas a sigla MCS a que se referem é o Mesoscale Convective System?



Sim 

Vê os link pois são uma boa explicação:

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=Mesoscale+Convective+System&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2010 às 11:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim !!
> Mas a questão agora é se chega a terra com actividade  moderada a forte ou fraquinha !!



E se gera outras células ao redor devido a mesofrentes


----------



## RMira (6 Dez 2010 às 11:37)

http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif

Muito interessante!


----------



## Thomar (6 Dez 2010 às 11:38)

Olhando pra as imagens de satélite no site do IM e do Sat24 e mais a previsão do site Estofex, parece que a partir da hora do almoço vai haver festa desde o algarve até lisboa.  


> _Storm Forecast
> Valid: Mon 06 Dec 2010 06:00 to Tue 07 Dec 2010 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Mon 06 Dec 2010 08:26
> Forecaster: DAHL
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2010 às 11:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece que depois deste evento não afigura mais nada de relevo até que a vista alcança ...
> De qualquer modo ainda estamos neste evento, e dia de amanhã ainda poderá ser bastante interessante aqui no Algarve, e por isso vamos aguardar ...
> Em principio se tudo correr bem o dia de amanhã e o dia de Quarta ainda poderão render uns 40 mm, e por isso haja fé !!



Aurélio pensa que rende 4 mm, se chover mais já ficamos contentes e a decepção é menor, agora se pensas que chove 40 mm como dão os modelos e depois chove 4 mm é pior. 

MCS vai para o sítio do costume, se viesse em diracção a Faro/Olhão é que eu ficava admirado. 

Nunca mais vem é uma cut-off para o Algarve, isso sim.


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2010 às 12:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio pensa que rende 4 mm, se chover mais já ficamos contentes e a decepção é menor, agora se pensas que chove 40 mm como dão os modelos e depois chove 4 mm é pior.
> 
> MCS vai para o sítio do costume, se viesse em diracção a Faro/Olhão é que eu ficava admirado.
> 
> Nunca mais vem é uma cut-off para o Algarve, isso sim.



Cut-off é o que vai andar na Madeira/Açores nos proximos 8/10 dias....é o que tambem nos está a afectar por agora...

Depois de 5f vem é calor para ccá, devido á crista na PI-França...que vai meter fluxo de SE em Portugal continental e gelar a Europa com uma entrada polar maritima monstruosa

Cut-off no Algarve espera por abr-mai ou set-nov...lol


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2010 às 12:45)

Previsão para amanhã do Tiempo Severo:







Grande confusão, se alguém quiser explicar, mais parece um quadro do Picasso, antigamente explicavam a situação, mas agora não o fazem, e isto tem riscos, por todo o lado.


----------



## ruijacome (6 Dez 2010 às 13:04)

Olá,

Parece que entre as 12h e as 18h vai haver festa..


----------



## icewoman (6 Dez 2010 às 13:22)

stormy disse:


> Cut-off é o que vai andar na Madeira/Açores nos proximos 8/10 dias....é o que tambem nos está a afectar por agora...
> 
> Depois de 5f vem é calor para ccá, devido á crista na PI-França...que vai meter fluxo de SE em Portugal continental e gelar a Europa com uma entrada polar maritima monstruosa
> 
> Cut-off no Algarve espera por abr-mai ou set-nov...lol



boa tarde,

desculpem a minha ignorancia neste assunto, mas pode-me explicar o que é uma "cut off"


----------



## vitamos (6 Dez 2010 às 13:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Grande confusão, se alguém quiser explicar, mais parece um quadro do Picasso, antigamente explicavam a situação, mas agora não o fazem, e isto tem riscos, por todo o lado.



Pessoalmente nunca liguei muito a estes avisos do tiempo severo. São por natureza demasiado catastrofistas. Análise de risco por análise de risco o estofex apresenta uma melhor análise, anexando uma descrição bastante satisfatória, embora por vezes também um pouco exagerada. Na génese destes sites está uma base entusiasta, pessoas que, tal como nós, têm algum fascínio por fenómenos extremos. Ora esta paixão leva por vezes a uma análise algo extrapolada. São no entanto projectos interessantes, sendo que o Estofex, a meu ver, é uma fonte de informação de grande interesse.


----------



## godzila (6 Dez 2010 às 14:02)

Já virão o que se aproxima de vila real de santo António.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2010 às 14:12)

Calma! há boas hipóteses de passar ao lado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Dez 2010 às 14:26)

Boa tarde! 
O GFS dá para os proximos dois dias cotas de neve relativamente baixas aqui para S. Miguel a rondar os 700 a 800 metros, isso é normal?! No passado dia 1 as cotas andaram pelos 900 metros e eu tive minima histórica nos meus registos de 7,4ºC. Será que vai dar  precipitação sobre a forma de granizo para cá? Ou algo mais nas terras altas da ilha?


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2010 às 14:53)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> desculpem a minha ignorancia neste assunto, mas pode-me explicar o que é uma "cut off"



Eu também gostava de saber, se fosse possível. Sigo com muito interesse todas as discussões, mas por vezes fico limitado pela falta de conhecimento dos termos e da natureza do fenómeno em si. Não sei se o fórum possui um glossário ou algo do género, e sei que uma busca no Google resolve a questão, mas sinceramente não é a mesma coisa. Por isso se um dos meus colegas nos pudesse elucidar eu agradecia.


----------



## RMira (6 Dez 2010 às 14:57)

Podem ver aqui o que é:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/depressao-isolada-em-niveis-altos-cutoff-dana-etc-4899.html


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2010 às 16:26)

Obrigado, caro colega.


----------



## jorge1990 (6 Dez 2010 às 16:26)

Boa tarde

Nesta run dos GFS das 12z, até quarta feira o tempo vai-se manter um pouco instavel com precipitaçao e trovoadas. 
Mas na carta de sexta feira há algo que me surpreendeu um pouco (espero que nao seja nada) é uma ISO um pouco alta para a epoca do ano, ou seja neste dia as temperaturas no centro e Sul andarão pelos 20ºC-22ºC. 
É uma situaçao normal ou nao passa de um "exagero"?


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2010 às 16:55)

Para mim é normal! Já vi muitos Dezembros com temperaturas a chegar aos 22/23ºc embora seja um pesadelo, pelo menos para mim, aquilo que se está vivendo neste momento e o que se prevê que se irá viver.


----------



## luicchi (6 Dez 2010 às 16:58)

jorge1990 disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Nesta run dos GFS das 12z, até quarta feira o tempo vai-se manter um pouco instavel com precipitaçao e trovoadas.
> Mas na carta de sexta feira há algo que me surpreendeu um pouco (espero que nao seja nada) é uma ISO um pouco alta para a epoca do ano, ou seja neste dia as temperaturas no centro e Sul andarão pelos 20ºC-22ºC.
> É uma situaçao normal ou nao passa de um "exagero"?


 
um pouco de exagero não??? entre os 12 e 16 Cº concordo mais seria


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2010 às 17:07)

luicchi disse:


> um pouco de exagero não??? entre os 12 e 16 Cº concordo mais seria



Ainda que possam ser temperaturas elevadas para a época, é uma situação perfeitamente possível. Hoje a máxima por aqui foi de 20,3ºC e ontem foi de 20,8ºC. Essa situação será parecida à de hoje, com uma massa de ar mais quente a influenciar o território.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 17:10)

Não é frequente, mas pode ocorrer. Não se esqueçam que nos últimos anos o mês de Dezembro até tem tido temperaturas abaixo da média. Lisboa, por exemplo, já teve 25 graus em Dezembro.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Dez 2010 às 17:16)

Boas,

Então toca a aproveitar esses dias quentinhos...porque se se confirmar isto 







a partir da próxima semana vai ser bem


----------



## cova beira (6 Dez 2010 às 20:05)

começam as peças a ajustar-se para nova entrada fria mais seca mas muito mais potente que a ultima
começamos a ter um padrão muito semelhante ao que o bastardi prevê para este inverno a manterem-se assim as coisas teremos um inverno extremamente frio



emsemble norte espanha


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Previsão para amanhã do Tiempo Severo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui, está a explicação do Tiempo Severo:

Va a haber muy poca inhibición convectiva por lo que cualquier pequeño mecanismo de forzamiento, ya sea convergencia en superficie, forzamiento orográfico, costero, etc. incluso algunos claros que se abran y haga que el sol caliente algo aunque sea poco, acompañado todo ello por una ligera divergencia en altura y forzamiento dinámico provocarán una rápida proliferación de núcleos.


A parte de lo que dije anteriormente en cuanto a los mecanismos de forzamiento, tengo que añadir que algunos modelos ponen una línea de inestabilidad o frente sobre el cuadrante SW peninsular a mediodía el cual puede funcionar como la chispa a lo largo de la cual se desarrollen muy fácilmente las tormentas. Lo mejor sería que nos cruzase a mediodía o por la tarde que es cuando hay cape en muchas zonas del cuadrante SW y centro peninsular. En caso de existir finalmente este límite y cruzarnos a esa hora por el SW y centro esas tormentas probablemente se organizarían en una línea que tendría un potencial muy grande para causar tiempo severo, especialmente por este orden: tornados, vientos convectivos, granizo y lluvia.

La cizalladura 0-6km es magnífica, en torno a 25m/s, lo cual lleva a una rápida organización de los núcleos que pueden adquirir rotación ya que hay una helicidad 0-3km de 200m2/s2 en muchas zonas. El riesgo de tornados es alto también con una cizalladura 0-1km elevada, mayor a 10m/s. otro riesgo es el de vientos convectivos que desciendan desde altitudes superiores debido a las corrientes descendentes de las tormentas, esto especialmente en las zonas en que los núcleos se desarrollen en forma de línea. También pueden caer grandes piedras de granizo, aunque su tamaño se verá limitado por un cape débil-moderado.  De todas formas para estar en invierno valores en torno a 500j/kg de cape son elevados.

Recuerdo que las tormentas se formarán casi todas en las zonas donde haya cape que se liberará fácilmente con los mecanismos de disparo citados al principio. No todos los núcleos convectivos llevarán tormenta y puede ser que en las zonas donde el cape es menor la proliferación, duración y organización de los núcleos se viera afectada

Fonte: Tiempo Severo

Previsão do Estofex para amanhã:






Storm Forecast
Valid: Tue 07 Dec 2010 06:00 to Wed 08 Dec 2010 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 06 Dec 2010 21:48
Forecaster: KOROSEC
A level 1 was issued for much of Iberia mainly for excessive convective rainfall and to a lesser extent for severe wind gusts, hail and tornadoes.

SYNOPSIS

Placed between strong ridges over Altantic and Russia, a large-scale upper trough remains almost stationary during the forecast period over much of northern and central portions of Europe. On its SW-ern edge, rather deep low maintains itself and constantly pushing warm/unstable airmass into the Iberian Peninsula. 

At surface, a frontal zone separating warm subtropical airmass from the colder polar airmass, stretches from central Iberia NE-wards across the Alps towards eastern Europe.

The rest of Europe will experience conditions not favorable for deep convection. Though, sporadic lightning strikes cannot be excluded in the shallow convection along the western coast of Norway where very cold upper levels (below -40°C) will create very steep lapse rates over the sea.

DISCUSSION

... Iberia ...

Placed under rather cold upper levels, surface low remains quite stationary during the morning hours and finally makes some progress eastwards later towards Wednesday. It maintains its strength with persisting warm and humid air advection into SW parts of Europe. At mid-levels, quite strong jet wraps around the trough axis with strong deep layer shear in excess of 25-30 m/s. It seems that veering profiles will also enhance LL shear/SREH (above 15 m/s of LLS and above 200 m^2/s^2 of SREH3). Models are confidently simulating several hundreds J/kg of MLCAPE.

It seems that persisting SW flow and large-scale ascent will be favorable for extensive rainfall across much of Iberian Peninsula, resulting in high rainfall accumulations. However, placed in rather unstable and sheared environment, numerous embedded organized storms, including severe storms, seem likely as well. The main threat will be excessive convective rainfall locally, especially where it will combine with persisting/maintaining orographic effects (SW Iberia). *Additionally, high SREH/shear values suggest that rotating storms are possible, bringing marginal threat for strong winds, small hail or even tornadoes especially along the coastal areas. High shear could also support training effect of the storms and enhance flash floods threat additionally.*
However, *high-end level 1 threat has been issued for much of Iberia, but it might need to be upgraded into level 2 in case of larger coverage or severe storms with intense rain.*

Fonte: Estofex

O nível pode subir para 2. 

Explicação do Estofex vai de encontro à explicação do Tiempo Severo.


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2010 às 22:55)

Correcto, algarvio..
A massa de ar quente, juntamente com a cut off a WSW, deverão criar bastante instabilidade, que associada ás condições favoraveis que se observam em varias camadas da atmofera, podem trazer eventos significativos.

Neste momento estamos numa fase de organização de um novo centro de baixas a W, que deverá cavar nas proximas horas até aos 980-985hpa, rasando a costa W no dia de amanhã.
Este nucleo trará não só bastante convecção como tambem ventos fortes.

4f o sistema deverá fazer um loop á volta da cut-off em altura, sendo absorvido por esta á medida que retorna para WSW...

Assim sendo, a partir de 5f, com o movimento da cut off para W a instabilidade deverá recuar, passando o territorio a ser afectado por massas de ar quente e seco vindas de SE, no bordo W de uma crista que se estende entre Marrocos  e as ilhas britanicas, crista essa que deverá direcçionar uma grande massa de ar polar para a Europa central/SE chegando mesmo ao Egipto, ajudada pela formação de um forte anticiclone no Atlantico central.

Este tempo quente deverá durar até Domingo...altura em que a crista começará a ser erodida.


----------



## cova beira (7 Dez 2010 às 03:02)

começa a prometer a segunda quinzena do mês 

joe bastardi  


CORE OF COLD PUSHES SOUTHEAST NEXT 5-7 DAYS BUT RELOADING FARTHER BACK NORTHWEST THREATENS NEW SEVERE COLD FOR NORTHWEST DEC. 14-20.
Winter's core will push farther southeast this week and while it's cold to start in the northwest, it does get milder for the late week, even above normal a few days over Ireland and much of the northern part of the United Kingdom.

IN FACT, LOOKING AT THIS, IT'S A REAL LIVE THAW COMING FOR MUCH OF THE UK AND IRELAND... but only for few days.

However, this is not the end. The pattern is very similar Dec. 14-23 to Jan. 1-10 last year. If you remember, major cold engulfed much of China, the eastern U.S. and Europe to open the new year and another round of major cold appears to be lurking in the longer term in the areas in Europe that have suffered the last two weeks. I think what we are seeing here is the evolution southeast of the core of cold so for the heart of winter, it is where it will be later this week into part of next week, but enough blocking continues to pull this cold back so another round of UK covering snow and cold may be in the works the 15th, perhaps all the way to around Christmas. The lack of the true flip (the warming coming is an island of warmth in the sea of cold) means this is likely to be the coldest December for the northwest since, well, we have to go back a long, long time.

In the meantime, by the weekend the worst cold will be in the south of Europe (relative to normal) with the core swinging from southern France into the Balkans by early next week as the northwest warms. Again, I do not have the time to post on this the way I would like too, but I felt this big ticket shift back and forth of extreme cold is something I should warn you about.

Side note: On the free site I have issued the Monday morning global ice report a day early to clear up any issues about the U.S.-based NSIDC reports. I explained this in an earlier post, but I believe as sure as the sun rises in the east that in spite of an appearance of them running a bit low, it is a question of interpretation and calculation. Above all, I want to make sure that right or wrong, I speak to the truth as I see it, and after their email to me, I see exactly what they are saying and will make sure they are referenced as yet another objective tool to use in this debate, which to me, is what this is truly all about. I would have re-done this quicker but was out of town.

For the record, I do believe a lot of the people in this great climate debate are honest brokers, even some of my most harsh critics. In any case, if we let it play out, we will get our answer over the coming years, as long as we can continue to look at all the data in an objective manner.

In the meantime, some of the things I have been saying to look for from a few years ago are showing up. Does it mean I am right? Not yet. However, it does mean I have a chance to be right, and at the very least, argue for an open mind. I think the rational person would say yes. The start of a post nino fall in the Earth's temp and some of the intrusions of cold into areas that 10 years ago had people saying cold would not show up like this any more, make my argument one that is more palatable than one that says, that by growing colder, it's a sign it's growing warmer.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Dez 2010 às 04:10)

cova beira disse:


> começa a prometer a segunda quinzena do mês
> 
> joe bastardi




Eu não vou tão longe.
Para mim, e que me perdoem o potencial  off topic  ,
( tenho desculpa: estou à espera de algo eventualmente interessante 
 para relatar noutro tópico… que nunca mais chega);
para mim, quem tem  tentado entrar na página 
dabliu dabliu dabliu  ponto Sol ponto pt,
tem tido nos últimos tempos o seu acesso vedado.
Pois bem: Já foi  detectado o vírus causador do impedimento.
"Alguns quase todos "  técnicos do “site”  anunciam  agora que a partir de sexta-feira e durante o fim de semana o seu acesso já estará assegurado (normalizado). 
De eventuais futuros ataques  de "novos vírus" este ano bastante activos,
os responsáveis do “site”  não garantem imunidade.


----------



## David sf (7 Dez 2010 às 09:17)

Isto seria lindo que se cumprisse, e poderia ser algo verdadeiramente impressionante. Todo o pólo a fazer mira à Europa:







No GFS e GEM, fica quase:











Até pode não acontecer nada, ainda está a mais de 200 horas, apesar da quase concordância entre os 3 modelos. Mas nunca vi uma previsão como aquela mostrada pelo ECM.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Dez 2010 às 09:51)

Será um prenúncio?

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Braganca-Braganca-Portugal-Europa-.html


----------



## rogers (7 Dez 2010 às 10:50)

[Off topic]

Temos tido neve a cotas medias/baixas de uns 3 anos para cá, coincidentemente tudo ocorreu depois de grandes terramotos que segundo estudos alteraram o eixo de inclinação da terra.

O Clima mudou? Isso é uma pergunta que ainda vai levar alguns anos para responder, contudo fica aqui algo para pensarmos.


----------



## godzila (7 Dez 2010 às 10:50)

ai meu deus que apanhei uma gripe por causa da neve e não vou ter tempo de a curar até ao próximo nevão


----------



## godzila (7 Dez 2010 às 11:03)

o eixo d terra mudou 3 cm
não acredito que o facto de estarmos 3 cm mais perto do pólo norte vá provocar alguma alteração. Nem 3 km faria qual quer alteração a não ser na hora que devia mudar ligeiramente.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2010 às 11:13)

Relativamente aos modelos nem tenho nada a dizer ......no final do mês faremos as continhas, e a unica coisa que tenho a dizer é que isto por aqui tem sido muita parra e pouca uva pois ou estas mcs ou cs ou lá o que é, descarregam apenas no interior ou não sei o que se passa 
Em relação aos modelos parece que que nos próximos tempos vai-se formar no Atlântico Norte (Oeste do UK) um super anticiclone que estenderá á PI, e depois mais tarde quando estivermos perto do natal um entrada de Nordeste bem fria ....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Dez 2010 às 12:44)

godzila disse:


> o eixo d terra mudou 3 cm
> não acredito que o facto de estarmos 3 cm mais perto do pólo norte vá provocar alguma alteração. Nem 3 km faria qual quer alteração a não ser na hora que devia mudar ligeiramente.



Muda e claro que pode influenciar. E reza para que nunca mude 3km enquanto estejas vivo.... Porque mudaria tudo mesmo em termos climaticos. Não te esquecas que com o eixo estas a brincar directamente com o magnetismo terrestre... E é o magnetismo que provoca as mudanças e alterações, caso isso aconteça claro!!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

rogers disse:


> [Off topic]
> 
> Temos tido neve a cotas medias/baixas de uns 3 anos para cá, coincidentemente tudo ocorreu depois de grandes terramotos que segundo estudos alteraram o eixo de inclinação da terra.
> 
> O Clima mudou? Isso é uma pergunta que ainda vai levar alguns anos para responder, contudo fica aqui algo para pensarmos.



Deve ser, por isso, que aqui passa tudo ao lado,  passa a oeste ou então em direcção à Espanha.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Dez 2010 às 13:36)

godzila disse:


> o eixo d terra mudou 3 cm
> não acredito que o facto de estarmos 3 cm mais perto do pólo norte vá provocar alguma alteração. Nem 3 km faria qual quer alteração a não ser na hora que devia mudar ligeiramente.



Está 3cm mais perto do pólo norte geográfico (ponto mais a norte do eixo de rotação da Terra)! O pólo norte geográfico não tem nada a ver com o pólo norte magnético, não são coincidentes!

E já agora, uma curiosidade: para sermos correctos, o pólo norte magnético situa-se "junto" ao pólo SUL geográfico, a uma distância variável a cada instante.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2010 às 13:43)

Devem ser 3 cm mas é num mapa geográfico 


algarvio1980 disse:


> Deve ser, por isso, que aqui passa tudo ao lado,  passa a oeste ou então em direcção à Espanha.


----------



## godzila (7 Dez 2010 às 14:01)

para acabar com as duvidas.
podem ver estes dois videos.
eu errei de facto o eixo variou não 3 mas sim 8cm
http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Sismo....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=324494&tm=7

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/bf171zheklOzWDIHWt1e"]Sismo: porque Ã© que o dia ficou mais curto? - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2010 às 14:29)

Bem, o tópico é que deve regressar ao eixo por favor.


----------



## VILA REAL (7 Dez 2010 às 16:02)

rogers disse:


> [Off topic]
> 
> Temos tido neve a cotas medias/baixas de uns 3 anos para cá, coincidentemente tudo ocorreu depois de grandes terramotos que segundo estudos alteraram o eixo de inclinação da terra.
> 
> O Clima mudou? Isso é uma pergunta que ainda vai levar alguns anos para responder, contudo fica aqui algo para pensarmos.



Por acaso, ainda ontem estive a ler um post no site do Público que alertava para o facto de após o tsunami ter ocorrido na Indonésia, passámos a ter neve a cotas mais baixas e tempo mais "invernoso" do que era habitual. Também já ouvi falar em ciclos solares, etc.
Não sei o que pensar pois não possuo conhecimentos para dizer que sim ou que não. Isso fica para os entendidos na matéria em causa.


----------



## VILA REAL (7 Dez 2010 às 16:28)

ferreira5 disse:


> Será um prenúncio?
> 
> http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Braganca-Braganca-Portugal-Europa-.html



Esperemos que sim!!! Para Vila Real a previsão também é... agradável.


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2010 às 17:15)

VILA REAL disse:


> Esperemos que sim!!! Para Vila Real a previsão também é... agradável.





ferreira5 disse:


> Será um prenúncio?
> 
> http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Braganca-Braganca-Portugal-Europa-.html



O meteored exagera a 100%. Naquela semana fria por todo o País, marcavam temperaturas exorbitantes para a cidade do Porto. Só para terem uma ideia, marcam mínimas na ordem os -8ºC e máximas de 0ºC.
Com esta nova previsão, o Porto teria uma mínima fresca de -6ºC...

Sem dúvida, que não é nada fiável.

Gaia


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Dez 2010 às 17:23)

Acho que nestes últimos dias se andam a afastar um pouco do tópico em questão...não todos, mas não me compete a mim moderar...

Acho que estão a colocar o "carro à frente dos bois"...depois desta última entrada bem fria e com bastante neve no interior norte e centro acho que o desejo de algo idêntico pela altura do Natal é saudável...mas atenção, estão a fazer leituras a mais de 200h de distancia...muito pode mudar em apenas 100h...imaginemos a 200h...

O que me parece certo, segundo os modelos, é que depois de quinta-feira teremos uma subida da temperatura máxima, que voltará ao habitual para a época logo na segunda ou terça feira...uma semana pelo menos de folga de precipitação parece-me a tendência... 

Depois segundo o GFS teremos então..a mais de 200h uma primeira entrada fria, seguida logo de uma outra...ambas vindas de NW como seria de esperar...
O ECMWF mostra o mesmo desejo, mas a primeira entrada fria...lá por volta do dia 16 de Dezembro ao que tudo indica será seca...por isso para quem como eu tanto anseia pela neve, teremos de esperar mais um pouco pelo menos...


----------



## stormy (7 Dez 2010 às 20:17)

MarioCabral disse:


> Acho que nestes últimos dias se andam a afastar um pouco do tópico em questão...não todos, mas não me compete a mim moderar...
> 
> Acho que estão a colocar o "carro à frente dos bois"...depois desta última entrada bem fria e com bastante neve no interior norte e centro acho que o desejo de algo idêntico pela altura do Natal é saudável...mas atenção, estão a fazer leituras a mais de 200h de distancia...muito pode mudar em apenas 100h...imaginemos a 200h...
> 
> ...



Bom...para já temos uma tendencia te tempo ameno até meados da proxima semana.

No que toca a tempo severo, as possibilidades de ocorrerem fenomenos convectivos intensos vão diminuir ao longo das proximas 36h, embora nesse periodo se mantenham condições de dinamica em altura ( shear, divergencia, helicidade e vorticidade) e de superficie ( aadvecção quente de SW e algum forçamento devido á frente estacionaria a NW) que permitem o desenvolvimento convectivo com algum grau de severidade.

Ainda na proxima 3f, teremos  passagem dos restos de um sistema frontal associado a uma depressão a NNW dos Açores, depressão que se estende para SE sob um cavado com origem na cut off que agora está  a N da Madeira.

A partir de 3f a tendencia é de descida de temperaturas, devido á dissipação das areas depressionarias no Atlantico central e establecimento de uma area de altas pressões ancorada sob areas de anomalia de geopotencial....este cenário é consensual, mas não é consensual o exato efeito deste padrão no nosso pais, já que ficamos na fronteira entre um fluxo seco e ameno de SE e uma entrada continental de NE


----------



## cova beira (7 Dez 2010 às 20:38)

MarioCabral disse:


> Acho que nestes últimos dias se andam a afastar um pouco do tópico em questão...não todos, mas não me compete a mim moderar...
> 
> Acho que estão a colocar o "carro à frente dos bois"...depois desta última entrada bem fria e com bastante neve no interior norte e centro acho que o desejo de algo idêntico pela altura do Natal é saudável...mas atenção, estão a fazer leituras a mais de 200h de distancia...muito pode mudar em apenas 100h...imaginemos a 200h...
> 
> ...





o que em relação ás horas é óbvio que são muitas mas também parece bastante óbvio que haverá uma grande entrada fria na europa na segunda quinzena por enquanto a única coisa que se discute é a sua forma e se sim ou não há hipóteses de chegar a portugal em força 


se este tópico só serve para discutir modelos a 72 horas enfim vale mais todos consultarmos o im.


----------



## meo (7 Dez 2010 às 21:12)

boa noite
estive a ver as noticias e o IM diz que continua haver possibilidade para se formar mais tornados durante a noite de hoje?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

meo disse:


> boa noite
> estive a ver as noticias e o IM diz que continua haver possibilidade para se formar mais tornados durante a noite de hoje?



Nem sim, nem não, simplesmente as probabilidades são reduzidas.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2010 às 11:24)

Bom dia, que dizer dos modelos???
Ora bem consenso parece existir somente até ás 144 ou 168 horas e mesmo com cenários algo diferentes dado que o GFS coloca um super-hiper-mega anticiclone no Polo Norte com 1070 Hpa, que se estenderia até á PI !!
Depois disso o GFS insistiria em entrada fria e uma enorme confusão atmosférica .....

Relativamente ao ECM após as 144 horas tem outras ideias ao fazer surgir aquele anticiclone algo menos pujante, permitindo que a depressão inicialmente fique mais a oeste de portugal não descendo tanto e fazendo depois com que esta se desloque pujante e a grande velocidade rumo á PI, e novamente a longo prazo uma entrada fria ...

Não existe gráficos ?? Não, porque está tudo muito incerto ainda ...


----------



## David sf (8 Dez 2010 às 11:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, que dizer dos modelos???
> Ora bem consenso parece existir somente até ás 144 ou 168 horas e mesmo com cenários algo diferentes dado que o GFS coloca um super-hiper-mega anticiclone no Polo Norte com 1070 Hpa, que se estenderia até á PI !!
> Depois disso o GFS insistiria em entrada fria e uma enorme confusão atmosférica .....
> 
> ...



Então eu ponho um gráfico. Diagrama de ensembles para Bragança:







Mais de uma semana com a média abaixo de 0. Isto quer dizer algo.

A primeira investida fria, em forma de siberiana pura, está agendada para dia 15/16. A dúvida é se esta chega cá, ou se só afecta alguma regiões do país. é muito provável que afecte o nordeste e pouco provável que chegue ao sul. A depressão que o ECMWF põe muito cavada a afectar o sul do país, é duvidosa, acho que será mais uma das que este modelo gosta de colocar a longo prazo e depois não aparece, creio que será a crista da dorsal que une as altas pressões tropicais ao super anticiclone no Atlântico norte que pode impedir esta entrada fria. Nos ensembles do GFS a depressão é uma hipótese é minoritária, como se vê pela planura das linhas de precipitação no diagrama para o Alentejo central.






A segunda investida, com uma tendência muito vincada nos modelos, ocorreria lá pelo dia 19/20, com uma entrada de norte ou nordeste, originada pela quebra do vórtice polar, com um A superior a 1050 mbar passando pelo pólo, unindo as duas costas americanas. Essa sim, e apesar de estar muito distante ainda, eu diria que está assegurada, numa perspectiva global, a Europa vai gelar. Se chega cá, é muito provável, as médias dos ensembles, tanto do GFS como do ECM mostram que sim. E poderia ser húmida.

Acho que como se estão a pôr as peças do puzzle que poderemos ter um Natal muito frio, podendo esta situação manter-se por bastante tempo, uma vez que o bloqueio no Atlântico está fortíssimo, com dorsais vermelhíssimas (altos geopotenciais), pressões extremamente elevadas. Se a previsão se confirmar, com os 1070 mbar que o Aurélio refere na Gronelândia e os 1050 mbar no Atlântico, serão cenários que não se viam desde há uns 50 / 60 anos.


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2010 às 11:50)

Na minha opinião a massa polar afectará mais o NE, mas mesmo assim de um modo pouco expressivo já que nenhuma perturbação vai alem dos -7 na T850 embora algumas modelem uma T500 de -30/-35º...isto falando de Bragança.

Esta conjugação é compativel com a entrada de ar muito frio em altitude, mas com uma advecção mais quente nos niveis baixos, possivelmente de N/NW....possivelmente um cenario de ciclogenese em França ou no Mediterraneo central/ocidental....que é um cenário compativel com o padrão geral que leva á formação de um cavado entre o Polo e a Europa com ciclogeneses no seu bordo S/SE/E....isto aliado a vastos campos anticiclonicos no Atlantico norte e areas de pantano barometrico no Atlancico central.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/naefs_cartes.php?code=0&ech=180&mode=0&map=

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/naefs_cartes.php?code=0&ech=300&mode=0&map=


----------



## David sf (8 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Pelo ensemble de Bragança é de facto o que parece, uma ciclogénese na Biscaia que mete ar menos frio a níveis baixos. Não no Mediterrâneo, que quando a ciclogénese ocorre aí acontece o oposto, entra fluxo do primeiro quadrante, mais frio em níveis baixos. De qualquer modo o que neste momento é provável é a entrada fria, com a vinda de ar frio e geopotenciais baixos na Europa. O que se passa depois, só a menos de 100 horas se pode prever. Se acontecer o habitual, que é a dorsal chegar-se um pouco para este, o que se passaria é que seria mais fria e menos humida. É como o Rozzo diz, quando se vê o frio a longo prazo a afectar o Reino Unido e a deslocar-se para os Açores, é muito provável que acabe por cá.


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2010 às 12:38)

Previsão a colocar a costa sul do Algarve em apuros:

*Previsão para 5ª Feira, 9 de Dezembro de 2010
*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com boas abertas na região Sul
a partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros, mais frequentes nas regiões Norte e Centro.
*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante leste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no Algarve.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de sueste.*
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/17ºC
*Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 2 metros, passando a
ondas de sueste.*
Temperatura da água do mar: 18ºC

*Previsão para 6ª Feira, 10 de Dezembro de 2010
*
Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente
muito nublado em especial por nuvens altas.
*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de leste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 40 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 60 km/h no Algarve
e nas terras altas.*
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

*Previsão para Sábado, 11 de Dezembro de 2010*

Céu pouco nublado, temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas.
*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de leste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de sueste nas
terras altas e litoral sul.*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2010 às 12:39)

Um belo levante!!! a puxar o frio!


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2010 às 12:51)

David sf disse:


> Pelo ensemble de Bragança é de facto o que parece, uma ciclogénese na Biscaia que mete ar menos frio a níveis baixos. Não no Mediterrâneo, que quando a ciclogénese ocorre aí acontece o oposto, entra fluxo do primeiro quadrante, mais frio em níveis baixos. De qualquer modo o que neste momento é provável é a entrada fria, com a vinda de ar frio e geopotenciais baixos na Europa. O que se passa depois, só a menos de 100 horas se pode prever. Se acontecer o habitual, que é a dorsal chegar-se um pouco para este, o que se passaria é que seria mais fria e menos humida. É como o Rozzo diz, quando se vê o frio a longo prazo a afectar o Reino Unido e a deslocar-se para os Açores, é muito provável que acabe por cá.



Sim, uma depressão a gerar-se no golfo de Biscaia/França que se desloque para SE...
Massas de ar mais humidas e quentes vindas de NW, a interagir com ar polar em altura é uma boa receita para neve nas cotas medias ( 600-700m)


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2010 às 12:54)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Um belo levante!!! a puxar o frio!



Frio?
Vamos ter tempo bastante primaveril até 3f...devido á massa de ar tropical puxada pelas depressões/cavado no Atlantico central, reforçada por fluxo de SE anticiclonico, devido a uma crista entre a Argelia e a Irlanda
Maximas a sul do Tejo na ordem dos 20-24º


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2010 às 12:59)

stormy disse:


> Frio?
> Vamos ter tempo bastante primaveril até 3f...devido á massa de ar tropical puxada pelas depressões/cavado no Atlantico central, reforçada por fluxo de SE anticiclonico, devido a uma crista entre a Argelia e a Irlanda
> Maximas a sul do Tejo na ordem dos 20-24º


Sim... de facto tens toda a razão...
Ainda não tinha visto as cartas. hehehe


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

Bem depois deste evento, o nosso amigo AA regressa ao nosso continente, e fica cá até mais ou menos ao natal, é de prever uma granda acalmia neste forum, isto claro segundo o gfs.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2010 às 18:44)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem depois deste evento, o nosso amigo AA regressa ao nosso continente, e fica cá até mais ou menos ao natal, é de prever uma granda acalmia neste forum, isto claro segundo o gfs.



E agora o ECM cola-se ao GFS !!
Enfim veremos como isto vai rodar ...


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Dez 2010 às 19:15)

Bem que esse anticiclone poderoso se podia "chegar" um pouquinho para oeste...


----------



## Veterano (8 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem que esse anticiclone poderoso se podia "chegar" um pouquinho para oeste...



  E mais a norte, sobre a Gronelândia...


----------



## icewoman (8 Dez 2010 às 20:48)

Veterano disse:


> E mais a norte, sobre a Gronelândia...




boa noite, esse possivel "bom tempo" tambem chegára á madeira?


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Sinceramente não me agradam nada estas ultimas runs, tanto do GFS como do ECMWF, temo que possamos estar em vias de entrar em "pasmaceira" prolongada...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite, esse possivel "bom tempo" tambem chegára á madeira?



A madeira vai continuar a estar sob a influência de um cavado, que já se nota que está a formar-se ao largo da ilha, e que vai originar aguaceiros e algumas trovoadas que durará até mais ou menos sábado, esse cavado vai depois rumar para norte, onde afectará também os açores.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 02:34)

Isto não é mais uma celula com algum perigo e interesse?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 02:35)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Isto não é mais uma celula com algum perigo e interesse?



Ainda me pergunto para onde irá e se eu aqui terei alguma "sorte" e ver alguma trovoada...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 02:38)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Ainda me pergunto para onde irá e se eu aqui terei alguma "sorte" e ver alguma trovoada...



Pois... A questão é essa... se vai entrar ou passar ao lado...


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 02:42)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Pois... A questão é essa... se vai entrar ou passar ao lado...



Parece-me que vai para o Algarve :S


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 02:48)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Parece-me que vai para o Algarve :S



Eu estou a entender que deve de entrar entre o norte de Sagres e a Sul de Lisboa, Costa Vicentina - Alentejana...


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 02:49)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu estou a entender que deve de entrar entre o norte de Sagres e a Sul de Lisboa, Costa Vicentina - Alentejana...



Setúbal também ? será? pelo iMap nota-se uma mudança de direcção das descargas eléctricas...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 02:50)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Setúbal também ? será? pelo iMap nota-se uma mudança de direcção das descargas eléctricas...



Penso que sim... Para a tua zona, certo?


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 02:53)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Penso que sim... Para a tua zona, certo?



Sim...mas parece que a parte mais activa da célula irá para o Algarve...vamos ver no que irá dar


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Dez 2010 às 03:09)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Sim...mas parece que a parte mais activa da célula irá para o Algarve...vamos ver no que irá dar




Também acho!!! Pelo menos nas últimas imagens da EUMETSAT parece que vai passar mesmo por aí! O Show deve começar dentro de 2 horas nas vossas bandas!!!!


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 03:10)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Também acho!!! Pelo menos nas últimas imagens da EUMETSAT parece que vai passar mesmo por aí! O Show deve começar dentro de 2 horas nas vossas bandas!!!!



Nas minhas bandas? ora se a parte activa se dirige para o Algarve, como poderá ocorrer algo aqui em Setúbal?


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

Aproxima-se uma linha de instabilidade com alguma extensão, que poderá entrar pelo litoral centro e talvez SW Algarvio. Acham que chega à nossa costa ou fica-se pelo mar?






By ecobcg at 2010-12-09


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2010 às 14:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Aproxima-se uma linha de instabilidade com alguma extensão, que poderá entrar pelo litoral centro e talvez SW Algarvio. *Acham que chega à nossa costa ou fica-se pelo mar?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ainda não deu para entender muito bem se sempre chega por cá, a terra.
As cartas mostram que irá ficar por mar, mas..

*Situação a acompanhar.*


----------



## nunessimoes (9 Dez 2010 às 16:34)

É possivel que chega a terra e nos traga alguns estragos???


----------



## godzila (9 Dez 2010 às 16:54)

isto está com mau aspecto.


----------



## Stinger (9 Dez 2010 às 17:49)

Nao chegará ao porto ?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 18:01)

Muitos pontos vermelhos...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 18:23)

Deve ser isso que estou a ver daqui. Alguns relâmpagos nessa direcção.


----------



## mortagua (9 Dez 2010 às 20:36)

quando voltará assim um tempo instável?


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2010 às 21:50)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Parecidos...não! Lá começa o jogo do empurra, mais um duelo interessante GFS ou ECMWF...normalmente o Europeu porta-se melhor a esta distância...vamos ver se o GFS recua ou se o fará mais à frente como de costume... a incerteza paira no ar!


----------



## icewoman (9 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

Boa noite,

alerta laranja para a Madeira colocado á pouco pelo IM, respectivo á chuva.

já verifiquei alguns modelos e em conjunto com outras informações, não sei o porque deste laranja


Sabe de algum site em que possa verificar esta situação?


obrigada.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2010 às 22:54)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> alerta laranja para a Madeira colocado á pouco pelo IM, respectivo á chuva.
> 
> ...



Talvez aqui:
http://www.sat24.nl/ce


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Dez 2010 às 03:32)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parecidos...não! Lá começa o jogo do empurra, mais um duelo interessante GFS ou ECMWF... a incerteza paira no ar!



Grande  animação.
"Enxurrada" de visitas, "Cheias" de   participação ...e que  grandes relatos.
Cristais de gelo e raios de luz  em inúmeras brilhantes fotos.
E nas outras , das desgraças ,ou prejuízos  que , obviamente, todos lamentamos,
o fazer História.

Também não é para menos.Nos últimos dias temos tido de tudo.
Até tornados e  imagine-se,  chuva no Algarve...
Farto Outono que agora , no Continente, vai entrar em período de alguma 
acalmia ,  sem sequer ter o frio da época por companhia...
Intervalo?
Talvez...Já se vislumbra lá  para diante, mais movimentação.
Ainda não é desta que isto vai "anticiclonar" , pois não?
Uns dizem que sim, outros que não...
Tantas  vezes que é assim quando espreitamos para lá da nossa "coutada"...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Dez 2010 às 11:18)

Os modelos neste momento apenas estão certos até á proxima Terça Feira ..... pois o GFS e o ECM estão divergindo imenso, e sempre alterando as suas previsões ....
Mas neste momento o final da próxima semana, aponta para entrada fria de Nordeste a norte e centro e algo chuvoso(ou não) no sul do país, pois a precipitação poderá passar a sul ...
A partir do inicio da semana seguinte neste momento as previsões apontam para uma circulação zonal .... que poderá ser mais ou menos intensa e em termos de latitude ainda incerta....... mas neste momento é somente uma tendência !!


----------



## cova beira (10 Dez 2010 às 16:50)

começa a definir-se a entrada fria gfs já com várias saídas muito semelhantes deixo aqui uma opção que me parece provável e muito boa para portugal mas que de momento o gfs ainda não modela, para isso basta as altas pressões manterem-se intactas por mais umas horas no atlântico 






run controle

coloca iso -12 em espanha 138 horas não me recordo de ver


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Dez 2010 às 03:33)

Quanto ao que aí vem, nada como continuar a seguir este tópico.
Não tardarão as análises e opiniões de quem sabe...
Apenas acrescento que  parece cada vez mais certa , depois da acalmia que por ora se anuncia, a volta de mais Inverno:
Frio primeiro, chuva depois ? na transmissão de poderes , alguma neve?
Ainda falta...Mal  vamos entrar na acalmia e já tantas desestabilizações...


----------



## DRC (11 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

Se o modelo GFS se mantiver assim e acertar na sua previsão vamos ter finalmente uma descida das temperaturas a partir de meados da próxima semana, uma situação que se manterá até dia 22 ou 23 de Dezembro, depois volta a subida das temperaturas e o Natal seria bastante ameno e sem precipitação.

Faltam muitos dias e como tal espero que os modelos ainda mostrem algo melhor para o Natal (neve e bastante frio)


----------



## actioman (11 Dez 2010 às 15:31)

DRC disse:


> Se o modelo GFS se mantiver assim e acertar na sua previsão vamos ter finalmente uma descida das temperaturas a partir de meados da próxima semana, uma situação que se manterá até dia 22 ou 23 de Dezembro, depois volta a subida das temperaturas e o Natal seria bastante ameno e *sem precipitação*.
> 
> Faltam muitos dias e como tal espero que os modelos ainda mostrem algo melhor para o Natal (neve e bastante frio)




Em que saída e dia te baseias para afirmar "sem precipitação"? É que eu vejo por lá chuva para os dias 24, 25 e 26...


Ensamble das 0h de hoje:








Emsamble das 6h de hoje:







Ensamble das 12h de hoje:








É claro que estamos a falar de algo a mais de 300h, logo é apenas para isso mesmo: comentar!


----------



## DRC (11 Dez 2010 às 16:03)

actioman disse:


> Em que saída e dia te baseias para afirmar "sem precipitação"? É que eu vejo por lá chuva para os dias 24, 25 e 26...
> 
> Peço desculpa, confundi o dia 25 com o 26.
> O GFS prevê neste momento alguma chuva na noite da Consoada e no dia de Natal de madrugada e manhã ficando depois ainda uma mancha débil de precipitação no extremo Norte ao longo dia, não se prevendo já chuva para dia 26 de Dezembro á tarde.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Dez 2010 às 17:09)

O GFS para o inicio da manhã de amanhã prevê alguma precipitação (nada de muito significativo) para o litoral oeste, e à tarde mais umas pingas para o norte do país...mas acumulações muito baixas...
Em relação à entrada de ar frio vindo de NE, tal como já dito há algum tempo, lá para quarta-feira dia 15 ele vai aparecendo, desde o NE transmontano espalhando-se para SW e abrangendo a totalidade de Portugal Continental...!Contudo esta vaga de frio será sem precipitação de qualquer tipo, não contem com bonecos de neve nesta entrada...
Ou seja, de quarta feira até dia 20 de Dezembro é esperado frio...pois o ar frio procedente de NE, aliado à Crista atlântica desde os Açores até à Gronelândia vai fazer descer o ar frio até latitudes mais baixas...depois dia 20 abre-se uma brecha e adeus ao frio...
Basicamente, como habitualmente, se tivermos uma crista forte pode ser que tenhamos a neve esperada nos dias precedentes ao Natal...senão apenas nos topos montanhosos do costume...

O ECMWF está mais ou menos com a mesma opinião, mas todavia para dia 20 de Dezembro começa a prever a subida das temperaturas, no entanto ainda distante até lá...


----------



## icewoman (11 Dez 2010 às 18:28)

boa tarde,

alguém sabe as previsoes para a Madeira durante esse periodo de tempo acima referido? disseram -me que dia 16/12 a previsão será de chuva forte..


----------



## cova beira (11 Dez 2010 às 20:56)

gfs começa hoje já a mostrar nalguns emsembles e na saída principal a opção que eu ontem referi e que seria a melhor opção para portugal vamos esperar que as altas pressões no atlântico se aguentem á semelhança do que aconteceu á 15 dias


----------



## Geiras (11 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

A probabilidade é de apenas 15% mas, relembro que na passada Quinta-feira, dia 9, a probabilidade era também de 15% e houve bastante actividade eléctrica!








> Isolated briefly organized thunderstorms can be expected over the Atlantic region west of Iberia near the upper cold core of a trough which crosses the Azores with its southern tip. Severe weather seems to be unlikely as shear and low level lapse rates are not favorable for organized storms and tornadogenesis.


----------



## João Sousa (11 Dez 2010 às 23:12)

Trovoadapower disse:


> A probabilidade é de apenas 15% mas, relembro que na passada Quinta-feira, dia 9, a probabilidade era também de 15% e houve bastante actividade eléctrica!



Boa noite!

Estás a aludir à possibilidade de precipitação. Certo?

Grande abraço


----------



## Geiras (11 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

João Sousa disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Estás a aludir à possibilidade de precipitação. Certo?
> 
> Grande abraço



Neste caso, refiro-me à probabilidade de trovoada


----------



## João Sousa (11 Dez 2010 às 23:43)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Neste caso, refiro-me à probabilidade de trovoada



Que dadas as possiveis circunstâncias podrá ser em forma de neve! Certo?

Abraço


----------



## David sf (11 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

João Sousa disse:


> Que dadas as possiveis circunstâncias podrá ser em forma de neve! Certo?
> 
> Abraço



Não, em lado nenhum, nem na Serra da Estrela. E acho improvável que amanhã tenhamos trovoadas, mas nunca se sabe, os últimos dias já nos deram algumas surpresas.


----------



## João Sousa (11 Dez 2010 às 23:54)

David sf disse:


> Não, em lado nenhum, nem na Serra da Estrela. E acho improvável que amanhã tenhamos trovoadas, mas nunca se sabe, os últimos dias já nos deram algumas surpresas.



Ah ok!
Então estávamos a referirmo-nos a momentos distintos.
Eu estava-me a referir ao partir de sexta feira, em que vai arrefecer!

Grande abraço


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

João Sousa disse:


> Ah ok!
> Então estávamos a referirmo-nos a momentos distintos.
> Eu estava-me a referir ao partir de sexta feira, em que vai arrefecer!
> 
> Grande abraço



O mapa do Estofex refere-se ao dia de amanhã. De facto estaremos no flanco oriental de uma depressão pouco cavada, portanto há a possibilidade de alguma coisa, mas muito mais localizados que durante a semana passada.

O frio a partir da semana que vem, está ainda muito indefinido. A primeira entrada fria de este, já a partir de Quarta, não deverá atingir grandemente o nosso país, quanto muito a região nordeste. As noites serão mais frias, mas nada de especial.

Depois os modelos ainda não estabilizaram. As duas últimas saídas do GFS são completamente diferentes uma da outra, a do ECMWF é diferente das duas do GFS, mesmo os restantes modelos não têm duas saídas semelhantes consecutivas. A tendência a largo prazo aponta para o estabelecimento da circulação zonal a latitudes um pouco mais baixas que o normal, mas não tanto como no ano passado. Mas ainda acho que o bloqueio pode manter-se, tal como aconteceu no final de Novembro, quando os modelos apontavam para circulação zonal, e mudaram todos quando se aproximou o momento.


----------



## João Sousa (12 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

David sf disse:


> O mapa do Estofex refere-se ao dia de amanhã. De facto estaremos no flanco oriental de uma depressão pouco cavada, portanto há a possibilidade de alguma coisa, mas muito mais localizados que durante a semana passada.
> 
> O frio a partir da semana que vem, está ainda muito indefinido. A primeira entrada fria de este, já a partir de Quarta, não deverá atingir grandemente o nosso país, quanto muito a região nordeste. As noites serão mais frias, mas nada de especial.
> 
> Depois os modelos ainda não estabilizaram. As duas últimas saídas do GFS são completamente diferentes uma da outra, a do ECMWF é diferente das duas do GFS, mesmo os restantes modelos não têm duas saídas semelhantes consecutivas. A tendência a largo prazo aponta para o estabelecimento da circulação zonal a latitudes um pouco mais baixas que o normal, mas não tanto como no ano passado. Mas ainda acho que o bloqueio pode manter-se, tal como aconteceu no final de Novembro, quando os modelos apontavam para circulação zonal, e mudaram todos quando se aproximou o momento.



Renovadas saudações,

Penso que acabas de fazer uma boa interpretação da situação actual e do potencialmente futuro próximo dos modelos. Porém, e corroborando a tua perspectiva, tenho alguma expectativa, quanto ao bloqueio realizado pelo anti-ciclone situado entre a Gronelândia e a Islândia, dado a previsão atribuir uma pressão a rondar os 1050, o que penso que é muito, ou pelo menos o suficiente para bloquear o fluxo zonal.

Abraço
João Sousa


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Dez 2010 às 02:54)

David sf disse:


> O frio a partir da semana que vem, está ainda muito indefinido. A primeira entrada fria de este, já a partir de Quarta, não deverá atingir grandemente o nosso país, quanto muito a região nordeste. As noites serão mais frias, mas nada de especial.
> 
> Depois os modelos ainda não estabilizaram. As duas últimas saídas do GFS são completamente diferentes uma da outra, a do ECMWF é diferente das duas do GFS, mesmo os restantes modelos não têm duas saídas semelhantes consecutivas. A tendência a largo prazo aponta para o estabelecimento da circulação zonal a latitudes um pouco mais baixas que o normal, mas não tanto como no ano passado. Mas ainda acho que o bloqueio pode manter-se, tal como aconteceu no final de Novembro, quando os modelos apontavam para circulação zonal, e mudaram todos quando se aproximou o momento.



a) Não vou dizer que não concordo em certo modo com a tua análise, mas parece-me que a entrada de ar frio inicialmente prevista essencialmente de NE, agora se está a deslocar um pouco mais para norte...talvez a zona do Gerês será a 1ª a benefeciar com esta entrada...no entanto parece-me óbvio que não será nada em grande...

b) Seria interessante se o bloqueio antlântico não fosse desfeito, mas o cenário mas provavel será mesmo esse...runs superiores a 100h, vamos ainda sonhar com temperatura mais baixas...

c) A grande dúvida actualmente prende-se com aquilo que virá depois das 200h...o GFS e também o ECMWF parecem-me agora sim seguir a tendencia de fluxos zonais a latitudes mais baixas que o esperado, pelo menos para mim...!Com isso o norte de Portugal ainda pode vir a lucrar alguma coisa...talvez sonhar com alguma neve natalícia nos pontos mais altos...
A previsão é de um Natal com boas acumulações, mas temperaturas relativamente amenas...ou seja, neve dificilmente vamos vê-la...


----------



## boneli (12 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

Olá boa tarde a todos.
Uma ajuda por favor. Sabemos á partida que o norte da Europa tem um Inverno mais rigoroso que o nosso...pelo menos mais frio é. Gostaria de saber quais as tendências para a semana se 17 a 24 de Dezembro para lá ( Holanda/Bélgica). Pelo que vejo nos modelos dá me sensação que vai haver frio e neve, mas muito sinseramente não sou a pessoa mais indicada para fazer essa análise, pois estou sujeito a fazer uma análise errada.
Dá me sensação que han uma tendencia de a 18 de Dezembro estar uma depressão sobre a Irlanda que pode afectar o tempo na Holanda e Bélgiaca. Se me poderem ajudar agradecia.

Obrigado.


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2010 às 16:37)

boneli disse:


> Olá boa tarde a todos.
> Uma ajuda por favor. Sabemos á partida que o norte da Europa tem um Inverno mais rigoroso que o nosso...pelo menos mais frio é. Gostaria de saber quais as tendências para a semana se 17 a 24 de Dezembro para lá ( Holanda/Bélgica). Pelo que vejo nos modelos dá me sensação que vai haver frio e neve, mas muito sinseramente não sou a pessoa mais indicada para fazer essa análise, pois estou sujeito a fazer uma análise errada.
> Dá me sensação que han uma tendencia de a 18 de Dezembro estar uma depressão sobre a Irlanda que pode afectar o tempo na Holanda e Bélgiaca. Se me poderem ajudar agradecia.
> 
> Obrigado.



Em princípio deverás ter um bom nevão, pelo menos no início desse período.







Vejam as diferenças, o UKMO continua a meter uma excelente entrada fria e húmida, mantendo o bloqueio.











Continuo a achar que os modelos estão sobrevalorizando a circulação zonal, apesar de o UKMO poder estar a fazer o contrário. Se o bloqueio se mantiver mais algum tempo teríamos uma boa entrada fria para neve a cotas médias no norte.

Mesmo o GFS já está a baixar a intensidade da circulação zonal, adiando-a cada vez mais:


----------



## cova beira (12 Dez 2010 às 18:16)

David sf disse:


> Em princípio deverás ter um bom nevão, pelo menos no início desse período.
> 
> Vejam as diferenças, o UKMO continua a meter uma excelente entrada fria e húmida, mantendo o bloqueio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geiras (12 Dez 2010 às 18:55)

Evitem copiar imagens se faz favor, obrigado.

*EDIT:Evitem citar imagens se faz favor, obrigado. *


----------



## cova beira (12 Dez 2010 às 19:56)

nova actualização do met office a 120horas já coloca a depressão no mediterrâneo que falava no post anterior


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

Trovoadapower disse:


> *Evitem copiar imagens se faz favor, obrigado.*



porquÊ?


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

cova beira disse:


> nova actualização do met office a 120horas já coloca a depressão no mediterrâneo que falava no post anterior



Essa imagem é da run de ontem, pois tem a quinta feira (Thu) a 120h. A de hoje ainda é melhor para o frio, está em cima (UKMO = UK MetOffice).


----------



## cova beira (12 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

David sf disse:


> Essa imagem é da run de ontem, pois tem a quinta feira (Thu) a 120h. A de hoje ainda é melhor para o frio, está em cima (UKMO = UK MetOffice).




tens razão

 continua a mostrar a depressão em frente á catalunha 

esta é que é a nova actualização


----------



## Geiras (12 Dez 2010 às 22:31)

N_Fig disse:


> porquÊ?



Porque assim preenche muito os tópicos e confunde um pouco 

Digo isto porque já vi moderadores pedir o mesmo 

Podes citar o escrito na mesma mas não tires o [/quote] no final.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

Ahh lool, explicavas-te melhor se dissesses "não citem as imagens".


----------



## Geiras (12 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ahh lool, explicavas-te melhor se dissesses "não citem as imagens".



Peço desculpa


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

Bom...teremos a partir de 4f a entrada de ar de origem continental...ar frio...que deverá afectar o território de raspão.
Só o NE deverá observar valores dignos de uma entrada fria....

6f, devido á interação do ar frio/cavado com os restos da area depressionaria que tem andado a N/NW da Madeira, formar-se-há uma depressão a SW do continente que nos afectará no Sab-Dom....um periodo bom para quem deseja neve a cotas médias, já que a instabilidade ocorrerá sob fluxo de E e frio em altura..uma situação similar á do fim de semana anterior a este.

Para a outra semana...tendencia generalizada de fluxo zonal forte...um periodo de NAO neutra a +  que poderá ser interessante a nivel de temporais Atlânticos....muita chuva e actividade nos espera  a 2a metade do mês.

No que toca ás sasonais....é previsto uma mudança de padrão para NAO+ talvez a partir de Jan-Fev...poderemos ter uma 2a metade do Inverno e 1a de Primavera fresca e humida/normal, seguida de um Verão quente e seco, padrão acentuado pela NIÑA....uma coisa sem duvida intersssante....e caso isso actonteca Setembro/Outubro de 2011 poderão ser  muito activos a nivel convectivos e ajudados pela actividade tropical no Atlântico ( que poderá ser extremamente activa...senão bater records...).

É muitissimo cedo ainda, mas caso estes padrões se encaixarem teremos um 2011 cheio de surpresas...


----------



## boneli (13 Dez 2010 às 00:43)

David sf disse:


> Em princípio deverás ter um bom nevão, pelo menos no início desse período.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado, já fiquei minimamente esclarecido....


----------



## boneli (13 Dez 2010 às 17:12)

Nemm parece que vamos entrar no Inverno.
Este tópico está boring....


----------



## Zapiao (13 Dez 2010 às 18:14)

boneli disse:


> Nemm parece que vamos entrar no Inverno.
> Este tópico está boring....



No meteograma das 18h ontem iria chover ja na 6ª á noite, agora neste das 12h ja chove para 2ª


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2010 às 18:25)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Porque assim preenche muito os tópicos e confunde um pouco
> 
> Digo isto porque já vi moderadores pedir o mesmo
> 
> Podes citar o escrito na mesma mas não tires o


 no final.[/QUOTE]

Ah já percebi, mas como o SpiderVV disse ter-se-ia percebido melhor se tivesses dito citar em vez de copiar
De qualquer maneira tens razão: o tópico fica muito compacto e difícil de ver.


----------



## cova beira (13 Dez 2010 às 20:26)

olhando para o ukmo que até agora tem sido muito consistente e para o jma com situações semelhantes até que ponto as isos podiam ser semelhantes?

alguém tem opinião sobre isto?















parece haver uma forte injecção de ar frio no dia anterior







no reino unido a discussão deve ser quantos metros de neve é quer vão ter


----------



## David sf (13 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

No Reino Unido terão provavelmente um nevão que entrará para a história.

Por cá, começa tudo a ficar um pouco mais interessante. Já lá vamos.

Em primeiro lugar ressalvar que apesar de a entrada fria não nos atingir directamente, o fluxo de leste vai fazer baixar muito as temperaturas. Os céus limpos e as noites longas vão também contribuir para temperaturas mínimas muito baixas em zonas abrigadas. As automáticas (Foreca, IM) metem 1ºC de mínima em Lisboa, já sabemos que na cidade é muito improvável que tal aconteça, mas em locais mais favorecidos dos arredores pode dar para chegar ao 0.

E a tão prevista circulação zonal tarda em avançar.

Ontem:






Hoje:






Gosto de ver a dorsal a espreitar, ali bem longe de nós, com uma boa depressão já do lado de cá:











Faz hoje um ano que tivemos a primeira entrada fria do inverno passado. Este ano já levamos uma, e nos próximos dias teremos uma entrada fresquinha. Ainda a procissão vai no adro.


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Cova beira....na minha modesta opinião a partir de Sab vamos ter um novo periodo instavel.


Uma primeira fase até dia 19 será fria, com ventos ainda de componente E, rodando para N, já que teremos a passagem de uma depressão a S, e a entrada de um cavado com ciclogenese embebida a NW, num padrão similar á ocorrencia de Nov passado.

A partir de dia 19, com o bloqueio Atlantico a afastar-se para W/NW, teremos uma fase de intensificação da zonal, dada a interacção entre ar frio na Europa e massas de ar quente e humido no Atlantico central, em parte arrastados por areas depressionarias que teem estado na costa leste Americana.
Ainda é dificil saber se teremos dois centros independentes, um no Atlantico NE e outro no Atlantico NW, ou um fluxo continuo no Atlantico....bom, as diferenças seriam que uma zonal initerrupta traria muito mais calor e precipitação, já que as depressões varreriam todo o Atlantico norte num ambiente favoravel á manutenção desses sistemas intensos, enquanto um nucleo aqui a N/NW, traria menos calor e eventualmente menos chuva á zona Sul.

No longo prazo...após as 190h, a tendencia aponta para uma zona forte, com o AA a sul e vastos campos depressionarios no Atlantico, isto juntamente com a gradual dissipação das areas anticiclonicas anomalas nas latitudes altas...uma gradual fixação de uma NAO+ ou neutra ao longo dos proximos 8 dias, portanto


----------



## DRC (13 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

Um mostra frio...





...o outro nem por isso.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2010 às 22:27)

Em Bragança será uma entrada fria!


----------



## Geiras (13 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Eu aposto mais no frio


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2010 às 23:00)

Acho que desta o ECWF irá ganhar, parece-me mais provável o frio.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

N_Fig disse:


> Acho que desta o ECWF irá ganhar, parece-me mais provável o frio.



Desta? Eu acho que nos últimos tempos ganha sempre!


----------



## João Sousa (14 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

Anda ai uma confusão, que eu nem sei o que pensar! Eu olho para os modelos do observatório francês e dizem-me que não, venho aqui e vejo runs com um aspecto diametralmente oposto!

Ajudem-me!
Grande abraço a todos


----------



## Geiras (14 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

João Sousa disse:


> Anda ai uma confusão, que eu nem sei o que pensar! Eu olho para os modelos do observatório francês e dizem-me que não, venho aqui e vejo runs com um aspecto diametralmente oposto!
> 
> Ajudem-me!
> Grande abraço a todos



Talvez amanha já estejam ambos de acordo ou os modelos francês apostem para mais frio e as runs que aqui vês apostem para menos frio. Está tudo ainda muito incerto..


----------



## João Sousa (14 Dez 2010 às 00:42)

É uma chatice!


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Dez 2010 às 02:02)

Outono e Inverno negoceiam agora a transição de poderes .
Acordaram desde já , algumas  tréguas ,necessárias , para uma mais tranquila colaboração...
É intervalo. Dias de acalmia....
A 2ª parte das negociações ,  com início previsto para o final da semana ,
ameaça continuar empatada e há já quem vislumbre prolongamento.
Até aos  penaltis...
O frio para já.  a chuva depois.  neves nos sítios do costume? 
mais do mesmo .Mais Inverno que terá sido muito bem aconselhado pelo seu predecessor de boa memória.
Os dias de sol instalados?
Pois...toca a aproveitar....Serão  contra-ciclo do que tem sido
e do que está para vir...


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

Aqui vão as tendências à luz dos meus olhos...

O GFS prevê para estes próximos dias até precisamente à véspera de Natal dias frescos, habituais para esta época do ano...com uma estrada de NE inicialmente, com tempo seco e frio e depois alguma circulação zonal a latitudes mais baixas que manterão o frio durante alguns dias...acompanhado de precipitação...
Ao sul do continente, tal fustigado com a falta de precipitação, parece haver boas noticias para o dia 18 de Dezembro, com possibilidade de acumulações interessante provenientes de uma depressão a SW do Continente...falta definir ainda a trajectória final da mesma que vai definir entre o pouco e bastante...
Depois a partir de dia 19 de Dezembro começa a circulação zonal a fazer-se sentir, com várias entradas com precipitação "jeitosa"...mais para o norte que a sul, o habitual portanto...e assim se parece vir a manter até ao final de 2010...
Alguma neve nos topos montanhosos do norte e do centro a mais de 1000m de altitude, de resto não esperem grande milagres...

O ECMWF mantém o frio durante mais um ou dois dias, mas parece-me ajustar-se agora de acordo com o GFS...depois de meter bastante frio começa agora a recuar...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2010 às 12:14)

Pois é .. algo me diz para aproveitar o que resta até dia 24 Dezembro ou algo do género ... porque depois teremos uma mudança de padrão atmosférico e que poderá ser duradouro, como mostram os modelos de previsão sazonal ..... e como o Stormy já referiu tendencia para mais tarde termos um padrão de NAO neutra ou positiva ....

Aguardemos pois então que remédio, pela esperança final ...


----------



## João Sousa (14 Dez 2010 às 15:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois é .. algo me diz para aproveitar o que resta até dia 24 Dezembro ou algo do género ... porque depois teremos uma mudança de padrão atmosférico e que poderá ser duradouro, como mostram os modelos de previsão sazonal ..... e como o Stormy já referiu tendencia para mais tarde termos um padrão de NAO neutra ou positiva ....
> 
> Aguardemos pois então que remédio, pela esperança final ...



Olá boa tarde,
E o que significa padrão de NÃO NEUTRA OU POSITIVA... em termos práticos?

Abraço


----------



## frederico (14 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

João Sousa disse:


> Olá boa tarde,
> E o que significa padrão de NÃO NEUTRA OU POSITIVA... em termos práticos?
> 
> Abraço



Anticiclone à nossa latitude, depressões a latitudes mais setentrionais. Haverá menos probabilidade de chover no Sul do país, mas poderá chover bem no Norte e no Centro. A NAO+ não é nada boa para o Algarve...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

Em que modelo se baseia o Accuweather? Sei que ainda falta uma semana e irá mudar tudo mas nunca os vi avisar para trovoadas fortes.  O que se irá passar, se se passar?


----------



## João Sousa (14 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois é .. algo me diz para aproveitar o que resta até dia 24 Dezembro ou algo do género ... porque depois teremos uma mudança de padrão atmosférico e que poderá ser duradouro, como mostram os modelos de previsão sazonal ..... e como o Stormy já referiu tendencia para mais tarde termos um padrão de NAO neutra ou positiva ....
> 
> Aguardemos pois então que remédio, pela esperança final ...



A que te referes meu caro?

Abraço


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 18:43)

A run das 12z do GFS está com possibilidade de neve aqui no sábado à noite.  Estou mesmo para ver, mas era bom era.


----------



## vitamos (15 Dez 2010 às 18:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> A run das 12z do GFS está com possibilidade de neve aqui no sábado à noite.  Estou mesmo para ver, mas era bom era.



Hein?

A cota prevista nesta run anda a rondar os 1800m no Sábado à noite... Seria preciso subires muito Portalegre para ver neve...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 18:57)

Sim, eu vi a previsão no WU que se baseia no GFS. Eu investiguei e vi que era impossível. Mesmo assim a altitude máxima de Portalegre é de 1072m  Ainda tinha de subir muito


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

Poderá se estar a fazer historia neste momento com uma pressão alta de *1080hPa* na Gronelândia


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2010 às 20:05)

miguel disse:


> Poderá se estar a fazer historia neste momento com uma pressão alta de *1080hPa* na Gronelândia




Provavelmente nunca saberemos. Não existem estações meteorológicas no interior da Gronelândia. 

Talvez esta: Daneborg.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

Os fórums estrangeiros discutem isto em tópico separado. E aí há uma diferença de 100 hPa em dois sítios!

UKWeatherWorld


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2010 às 20:45)

Nuussuaaq, na contra-costa atlântica registou 1047mbar.


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2010 às 21:06)

miguel disse:


> Poderá se estar a fazer historia neste momento com uma pressão alta de *1080hPa* na Gronelândia
> 
> E com esse facto que referiste, olhei com atenção e uma depressão muito cavada logo ao lado... serão ventos intensos por ali.
> 
> Meteoblue


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 21:15)

Foi o que referi no meu post. A diferença de quase 100 hPa, como comentada também no fórum que referi.


----------



## cardu (15 Dez 2010 às 21:28)

boas, quais são as consequências na gronelândia para este possível record??


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

Devido à localização de uma depressão ao lado, ventos fortíssimos.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

cardu disse:


> boas, quais são as consequências na gronelândia para este possível record??



Consequências ? bom tempo, é uma versão do nosso anticiclone mas XXL


----------



## 1337 (15 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

E há alguma influencia sobre nós nesse possível recorde na Gronelandia?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

1337 disse:


> E há alguma influencia sobre nós nesse possível recorde na Gronelandia?



Não, é uma simples efeméride.


----------



## Veterano (15 Dez 2010 às 22:05)

Ninguém arrisca uma previsão mais assertiva para a véspera-dia de Natal?


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2010 às 22:31)

Veterano disse:


> Ninguém arrisca uma previsão mais assertiva para a véspera-dia de Natal?



Eu arrisco.

Trabalhar.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

cardu disse:


> boas, quais são as consequências na gronelândia para este possível record??



Nenhumas porque o interior da Gronelândia não é habitado, no entanto as consequências fisiológicas resultantes de uma exposição "hiperbárica" serão, além das queimaduras resultantes do frio intenso, as cefaleias, as dificuldades respiratórias e as dores de ouvidos.


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Agreste disse:


> Nenhumas porque o interior da Gronelândia não é habitado, no entanto as consequências fisiológicas resultantes de uma exposição "hiperbárica" serão, além das queimaduras resultantes do frio intenso, as cefaleias, as dificuldades respiratórias e as dores de ouvidos.



Só uma correcção.

Frio extremamente seco.


----------



## gomes.marco (15 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

boa noite! a para avisar o pessoal que  ha muitas possibilidades de cair neve no final de sabado e manha de domingo a no destrito de viseu a quotas 300 m!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2010 às 23:32)

gomes.marco disse:


> boa noite! a para avisar o pessoal que  ha muitas possibilidades de cair neve no final de sabado e manha de domingo a no destrito de viseu a quotas 300 m!!!!


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2010 às 23:49)

gomes.marco disse:


> boa noite! a para avisar o pessoal que  ha muitas possibilidades de cair neve no final de sabado e manha de domingo a no destrito de viseu a quotas 300 m!!!!



Devia fundamentar essa afirmação.


----------



## João Sousa (15 Dez 2010 às 23:51)

Quais as probabilidades da depressão da Gronolândia afectar-nos em Portugal?
E como?
Abraço


----------



## gomes.marco (15 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

porque??? pode-me dizer porque isso nao pode acontecer???


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

João Sousa disse:


> Quais as probabilidades da depressão da Gronolândia afectar-nos em Portugal?
> E como?
> Abraço



Gronelândia

Na Gronelândia encontra-se um forte anticiclone, nenhuma depressão.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

gomes.marco disse:


> porque??? pode-me dizer porque isso nao pode acontecer???



Porque não pode acontecer sabemos nós todos. Gostávamos era de saber porque pode acontecer???


----------



## GARFEL (16 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

HotSpot disse:


> Porque não pode acontecer sabemos nós todos. Gostávamos era de saber porque pode acontecer???


----------



## João Sousa (16 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Lousano disse:


> Gronelândia
> 
> Na Gronelândia encontra-se um forte anticiclone, nenhuma depressão.



Na Gronelândia, para além de um super anticiclone, também co-habita mesmo ao lado uma enorme depressão, meu caro!

Cumprimentos


----------



## gomes.marco (16 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

logo de verá! atençao não sou eu que digo sao os run 
mas se é impossivel eu acredito em voçes


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2010 às 00:19)

gomes.marco disse:


> logo de verá! atençao não sou eu que digo sao os run
> mas se é impossivel eu acredito em voçes



Bem-vindo ao forum, só agora reparei que foram os primeiros posts aqui 

A run do GFS diz 2 coisas: Cota superior a 1000 metros e não há precipitação.

Era interessante colocares aqui uma imagem da run que te estás a referir.


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2010 às 00:26)

João Sousa disse:


> Na Gronelândia, para além de um super anticiclone, também co-habita *mesmo ao lado* uma enorme depressão, meu caro!
> 
> Cumprimentos



Correcto... mas mais propriamente na Escandinávia.

Como é normal em qualquer situação, ao lado de um anticiclone está uma depressão.

Elas neste momento não têm qualquer influência directa em Portugal, mas a depressão irá rumar até ao Reino Unido.

O que seguirá também gostaria de saber.


----------



## GARFEL (16 Dez 2010 às 00:27)

eu apenas achei muita piada á resposta
neste forum brinca-se por vezes mas sempre com respeito pelos outros membros
eu tb sei muito pouco disto e já cá ando há algum tempo
dá para estar sempre a aprender
no entanto se vires bem todas as runs (fiáveis)
hás-de ver que não será fácil nevar no continente até domingo
e
dizemos que não será fácil porque os modelos já estão a modelar a 72 horas
a partir daí logo se vê


----------



## gomes.marco (16 Dez 2010 às 00:28)

não quero entrar em discussoes!
mas antes de acabar quero so dizer que todas as run so dizem a mesma coisa ate sexta-feira depois todas elas dizem algo diferente
desculpem se estou a ser um idiota


----------



## João Sousa (16 Dez 2010 às 00:36)

Lousano disse:


> Correcto... mas mais propriamente na Escandinávia.
> 
> Como é normal em qualquer situação, ao lado de um anticiclone está uma depressão.
> 
> ...



Por acaso acabei de fazer um périplo pelos vários modelos e de facto nenhum deles dá essa possibilidade de forma directa, porque de modo indirecto, até é possível. Estou-me a referir, a uma possível entrada de oeste, já durante e depois do natal. Mas é muito especulativo!

Hoje já li por ai, que existem alterações relevantes, quanto ás tendências até hoje tidas como certas. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## João Sousa (16 Dez 2010 às 00:37)

gomes.marco disse:


> não quero entrar em discussoes!
> mas antes de acabar quero so dizer que todas as run so dizem a mesma coisa ate sexta-feira depois todas elas dizem algo diferente
> desculpem se estou a ser um idiota



Epah, se assim for, não te preocupes eu também não percebo grande coisa disto!

Abraço


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2010 às 00:42)

É normal essa situação. Até sexta feira os medelos têm a certeza do que se vai passar, agora a mais horas comecam a diferir porque diferentes modelos têm diferentes critérios de previsão, e de modelagem, em que uns dão mais importancia a uns factores e outros a outros. Falando muito superficialmte da matéria, de modo a ser apanas entendida...


----------



## gomes.marco (16 Dez 2010 às 00:54)

entao podem-me dar a run mais certa ?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2010 às 01:06)

gomes.marco disse:


> entao podem-me dar a run mais certa ?



Não existe nada certo na meteorologia, até no próprio dia por vezes há surpresas, tudo o que seja além de 3 dias na meteorologia é um sonho algo cada vez menos fiável no numero de horas que se avança. Não existem modelos (run's/actualizações) que façam previsões exactas, apenas modelam a realidade possível, e claro quanto mais perto do actual estiver essa realidade mais exactos se tornam, mas nunca totalmente.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2010 às 01:07)

gomes.marco disse:


> entao podem-me dar a run mais certa ?



Não há run mais certa para alem de sexta feira... o Modelo mais correcto costuma o GFS, mas a não muitas horas, todos os modelos a mais de 100 horas não são muito fiaveis....


----------



## gomes.marco (16 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

Obrigado pessoal!!!!!!!!


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2010 às 01:17)

Super-anticiclone sim.

*As temperaturas já estão na ordem dos -45ºC lá e a pressão a 1080mb.
*
A depressão está a arrastar ar frio de norte em direcção às Ilhas Britânicas.

Meus caros, isto parece vir aí o grosso do frio brutal, e eu digo-vos isto ainda vai ser histórico. Nesses 1080mb está um frio bem bem glacial!

E parece que prestes a invadir a hora, em coisa de 2 semanas.... ou seja, pós-natal




João Sousa disse:


> Na Gronelândia, para além de um super anticiclone, também co-habita mesmo ao lado uma enorme depressão, meu caro!
> 
> Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 01:43)

irpsit disse:


> Super-anticiclone sim.
> 
> *As temperaturas já estão na ordem dos -45ºC lá e a pressão a 1080mb.
> *
> ...



Penso que não será preciso esperar tanto...já neste final de semana as temperaturas na zona de Londres devem cair bem.
Temperaturas inferiores a -10ºc aos 850hPa e de -40ºc aos 500hPa já indiciam por si só o que se passará nas ilhas britânicas a tão curta distância.





-----
Já por cá, tereremos um panorama bem diferente e sem frio a partir do início da próxima semana. A entrada de ar marítimo com vento de SO\O deverão temperar o clima e trazer-nos alguns dias de chuva.


----------



## excalibas (16 Dez 2010 às 02:59)

Uma lista de estações na Gronelandia segundo o Wunderground, onde se podem ver as altas pressões e os ventos:




Fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/global/GL.html
A depressão depois de passar no Reino Unido parece andar em círculos entre a Escandinávia e o Reino Unido... Londres poderá ter um natal branco, não?


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Dez 2010 às 03:24)

Era anunciada como quase certa a "estabilização " e "normalização" da circulação geral da atmosfera no Atântico Norte para o início desta 2ª quinzena de Dezembro.
Por cá , já não escaparíamos a dias normais em tantos Invernos, pelo menos por uns bons pares de dias.Chuvas ? só lá para latitudes mais elevadas.
Os Açores e a Madeira também iríam descansar.
Pois bem:  
A quinzena da "normalização" começa com altas pressões  extremas ,  na Gronelândia.
Advecção Polar portentosa cujos contornos , na Europa Ocidental, estarão ainda por  determinar e no nosso  Continente, efémeros serão estes dias de sol.  Açores e Madeira , estão ainda longe de poderem descansar.
Pelo contrário.

Gosto disto assim...
Certezas para tão vasto horizonte?
Leva-as o vento, na torrente da imensidão...


----------



## David sf (16 Dez 2010 às 08:04)

Veterano disse:


> Ninguém arrisca uma previsão mais assertiva para a véspera-dia de Natal?



É difícil fazer uma previsão assertiva, de qualquer modo não virá nada de interessante. A dúvida é se teremos uma frente com baixa actividade a rasar o norte ou se todo o país estará sob a influência do anticiclone, sendo que a temperatura depende do posicionamento final deste (aposto que não será muito frio, circulação de SO). Mas os próximos tempos adivinham-se desinteressantes, exceptuando uma depressão que trará ventos de sul húmidos na Terça ou Quarta da semana que vem.

Depois deverá estabelecer-se uma circulação zonal SO-NE, a passar a norte de nós, num cenário que costuma no início do inverno ser bastante estável e duradouro. Enquanto não voltar a subir uma dorsal no Atlântico, não virá nada de interesse.

Não haverá neve a cota 300, pelo menos até ao ano novo, a não ser que haja uma mudança radical nos modelos. Mesmo à cota 1000 já duvido, ainda se tivéssemos uma circulação ondulada do jet, mas parece que até isso os modelos estão a tirar.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 08:29)

excalibas disse:


> Uma lista de estações na Gronelandia segundo o Wunderground, onde se podem ver as altas pressões e os ventos:



Apesar de tudo as temperaturas não são nada de especial em relação ao frio.
Frio, frio só mesmo na estação Summit com os seus *-45ºC*. Mesmo assim nada de extraordinário atendendo ao historial desta estação reconhecidamente fria - é uma estação de elevada altitude na zona mais superior da Gronelândia.


----------



## rozzo (16 Dez 2010 às 10:30)

Enquanto aquela cinturão de altos geopotenciais situado a Sul da Madeira não resolver sair dali, ou porventura esticar-se para "acasalar" com o Anticiclone na Gronelândia, serão de facto tempos desinteressantes, com entradas frias continentais a serem limitadas por isso, e com apenas interesse de depressões a passar a NW de nós.
Esperemos bem que este padrão não se estique Janeiro a dentro, que era um brutal desperdício, com sinóptica tão favorável a entradas árticas épicas mais a Norte..


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2010 às 10:32)

Na Inglaterra as casas de apostas já aceitam à algum tempo apostas relativamente à possibilidade de nevar na noite de Natal. Nós teremos neve... em filmes


----------



## 1337 (16 Dez 2010 às 10:36)

rozzo disse:


> Enquanto aquela cinturão de altos geopotenciais situado a Sul da Madeira não resolver sair dali, ou porventura esticar-se para "acasalar" com o Anticiclone na Gronelândia, serão de facto tempos desinteressantes, com entradas frias continentais a serem limitadas por isso, e com apenas interesse de depressões a passar a NW de nós.
> Esperemos bem que este padrão não se estique Janeiro a dentro, que era um brutal desperdício, com sinóptica tão favorável a entradas árticas épicas mais a Norte..



ai agora para termos um bom Inverno tem de ter neve e as depressões "não prestarem" como tu dizes?


----------



## rozzo (16 Dez 2010 às 10:39)

1337 disse:


> ai agora para termos um bom Inverno tem de ter neve e as depressões "não prestarem" como tu dizes?



Não vamos entrar em discussões de gostos pessoais de estados do tempo. Nem eu disse nada do que estás a dizer.

Sabemos bem que o Inverno é muito mais do que isso.
Mas também sabemos bem que a neve e frio "anormal" são o que move mais "meteoloucos", e que Janeiro é a melhor janela de oportunidade para eventos desses. Estava portanto a lamentar a possibilidade de se "morrer na praia" caso se mantenha este padrão exactamente em Janeiro, pois por outro lado a sinóptica mais a Norte está absolutamente fantástica para eventos destes, como se tem visto por relatos constantes de toda a Europa, o que poderia resultar num desperdício épico em termos de eventos de neve dada a sinóptica mais a Sul.

Ok?


----------



## 1337 (16 Dez 2010 às 10:42)

rozzo disse:


> Não vamos entrar em discussões de gostos pessoais de estados do tempo. Nem eu disse nada do que estás a dizer.
> 
> Sabemos bem que o Inverno é muito mais do que isso.
> Mas também sabemos bem que a neve e frio "anormal" são o que move mais "meteoloucos", e que Janeiro é a melhor janela de oportunidade para eventos desses. Estava portanto a lamentar a possibilidade de se "morrer na praia" caso se mantenha este padrão exactamente em Janeiro, pois por outro lado a sinóptica mais a Norte está absolutamente fantástica para eventos destes, como se tem visto por relatos constantes de toda a Europa.
> ...



tem calma rozzo tas ja a falar em janeiro e nos so vamos no 16 de Dezembro
ate la muita coisa vai mudar
mas eu digo.te
estou muito feliz por em principio talvez iremos ter uma noite de natal com chuvinha
isso sim caracteriza o INVERNO PORTUGUES


----------



## João Sousa (16 Dez 2010 às 15:48)

rozzo disse:


> Enquanto aquela cinturão de altos geopotenciais situado a Sul da Madeira não resolver sair dali, ou porventura esticar-se para "acasalar" com o Anticiclone na Gronelândia, serão de facto tempos desinteressantes, com entradas frias continentais a serem limitadas por isso, e com apenas interesse de depressões a passar a NW de nós.
> Esperemos bem que este padrão não se estique Janeiro a dentro, que era um brutal desperdício, com sinóptica tão favorável a entradas árticas épicas mais a Norte..



Gostei da tua explicação!
Já agora diz-me, quais os factores que podem fazer mudar esse tal cinturão de altos geopotenciais?

Abraço


----------



## DRC (16 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

Os amantes do frio e da neve (como eu) estão com azar pois em princípio nem Natal nem Passagem de Ano deverão ter  baixas temperaturas, bem pelo contrário é provável que as temperaturas estejam até relativamente acima do normal para a época.

Se os modelos não mudarem (e julgo que não mudarão) será assim:

*Natal *- tempo enfadonho com temperaturas demasiado amenas e alguma chuva especialmente no Norte e Centro.

*Passagem de Ano* - Tempo (demasiado) ameno sem precipitação.

Vamos ver que eventos nos trará Janeiro porque Dezembro está arrumado.


----------



## João Sousa (16 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

DRC disse:


> Os amantes do frio e da neve (como eu) estão com azar pois em princípio nem Natal nem Passagem de Ano deverão ter  baixas temperaturas, bem pelo contrário é provável que as temperaturas estejam até relativamente acima do normal para a época.
> 
> Se os modelos não mudarem (e julgo que não mudarão) será assim:
> 
> ...



Infelizmente, tens razão. O ano de 2010 já deu o que tinha a dar.

Abraço


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Dez 2010 às 23:32)

João Sousa disse:


> Infelizmente, tens razão. O ano de 2010 já deu o que tinha a dar.
> 
> Abraço



Sim prometeu tanto e não valeu nada...em termos de neve é claro!


----------



## Paulo H (16 Dez 2010 às 23:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sim prometeu tanto e não valeu nada...em termos de neve é claro!



Não desanimem, 2010 não foi mau de todo! Dezembro já vai na recta final, mas Janeiro e Fevereiro são mais propícios a entradas frias, sejamos optimistas! Para pessimista basto eu, que acho que vou acertar (no tópico desejos para o natal, 24/25), teremos tempestades de neve pela europa e por aqui tempo ameno, chuva miúdinha e nevoeiro!


----------



## João Sousa (16 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

Paulo H disse:


> Não desanimem, 2010 não foi mau de todo! Dezembro já vai na recta final, mas Janeiro e Fevereiro são mais propícios a entradas frias, sejamos optimistas! Para pessimista basto eu, que acho que vou acertar (no tópico desejos para o natal, 24/25), teremos tempestades de neve pela europa e por aqui tempo ameno, chuva miúdinha e nevoeiro!



looooooooooooooooooooooool
Bom palpite! lool


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Dez 2010 às 03:27)

A previsão da run das 18h do GFS prevê a manutenção do frio seco até ao final do dia de Sábado...depois a partir de Segunda-Feira teremos o Continente, já como é habitual, dividido em 3 partes...A norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela teremos temperaturas baixas, mas nada como as de hoje...
No centro mais uns graus acima, e no Sul o ameno Inverno do costume...

O mais "engraçado" é a súbida séria da temperatura chegar exactamente na vespera e noite de Natal, em que a temperatura estará muito provavelmente com dois digitos por todo o país...

Em relação à precipitação, tal como já adiantei há alguns dias atrás, no domingo o Sul parece-me que irá recolher uns milimetros precisosos para finalizar o ano de 2010, afectado por uma depressão a SW do continente...
Depois vem o dia 20 de Dezembro, que inicia as constantes auto-estradas a passarem a NW de Portugal, trazendo para o sapatinho bastante chuva por ai em diante...

Com o ECMWF e o GFS a baterem acertados, parece-me dificil haver grandes alterações que não estejamos à espera..

Em relação ao elemento branco...esqueçam..no máximo qualquer coisa no dia 20 acima dos 1500m, de resto...só molho...


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

Se o Hirlam não falhar- e não tem esse hábito- o Algarve terá uma boa acumulação durante as próximas 48 horas.



























Se as previsões se confirmarem, no estado em que já se encontram os solos, poderá haver algumas cheias, mas dentro do que é normal para a época. 

Utilizando como referência a estação de Tavira para o litoral do sotavento, neste momento segue o mês com cerca de 70 mm. Caso os modelos não falhem, atingirá a média do mês antes do Natal.


----------



## David sf (18 Dez 2010 às 09:52)

David sf disse:


> É difícil fazer uma previsão assertiva, de qualquer modo não virá nada de interessante. A dúvida é se teremos uma frente com baixa actividade a rasar o norte ou se todo o país estará sob a influência do anticiclone, sendo que a temperatura depende do posicionamento final deste (aposto que não será muito frio, circulação de SO). Mas os próximos tempos adivinham-se desinteressantes, exceptuando uma depressão que trará ventos de sul húmidos na Terça ou Quarta da semana que vem.



Mas se calhar não serão assim tão desinteressantes. A última run do ECMWF é animadora para a próxima semana, pelo menos até à véspera de Natal, porque após o Natal continua sem interesse.

A partir do fim do dia de Terça seremos afectados por uma depressão pouco cavada mas com o seu núcleo muito a sul:











Bons acumulados de precipitação no sul do país. Depois essa depressão dirigir-se-ia para o Mediterrâneo e bombearia frio, para uma véspera de Natal relativamente fria. 











Após o Natal, tempo chato:






Mas ainda pode mudar.

O GFS anda a insinuar, desde há algumas horas, um anticiclone na Rússia ou Escandinávia, para o final do ano, que poderia meter frio na Europa no início do ano. Era interessante que aquela dorsal no Atlântico se aguentasse.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2010 às 10:05)

Em principio estes dias de chuva cuja sentença já está determinada no final do dia de Quarta-Feira trará dias com precipitação moderada no sul do dia de hoje e Segunda, moderada em todo o país na Terça e Quarta ....
Novamente poderá ser o sul de Espanha a região mais afectada como mostram as mais recentes runs dos modelos ....
De qualquer forma supondo que os 3/4 dias de chuva rendessem 20 mm, todos os dias penso que daria para colocar este mês de Dezembro como um mês Normal, mas ainda falta chover o dobro para que tal aconteça, mas creio que temos boas chances...

No Norte e Centro creio que este mês será bastante abaixo da média ...


----------



## David sf (18 Dez 2010 às 10:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Em principio estes dias de chuva cuja sentença já está determinada no final do dia de Quarta-Feira trará dias com precipitação moderada no sul do dia de hoje e Segunda, moderada em todo o país na Terça e Quarta ....
> Novamente poderá ser o sul de Espanha a região mais afectada como mostram as mais recentes runs dos modelos ....
> De qualquer forma supondo que os 3/4 dias de chuva rendessem 20 mm, todos os dias penso que daria para colocar este mês de Dezembro como um mês Normal, mas ainda falta chover o dobro para que tal aconteça, mas creio que temos boas chances...
> 
> No Norte e Centro creio que este mês será bastante abaixo da média ...



O ECM está a meter cerca de 50 mm no Algarve. Mas lá está, podem ser 75 em Tavira e 25 em Faro, como aconteceu no início do mês.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Dez 2010 às 11:32)

Hoje há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada para o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo


----------



## frederico (18 Dez 2010 às 19:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Em principio estes dias de chuva cuja sentença já está determinada no final do dia de Quarta-Feira trará dias com precipitação moderada no sul do dia de hoje e Segunda, moderada em todo o país na Terça e Quarta ....
> Novamente poderá ser o sul de Espanha a região mais afectada como mostram as mais recentes runs dos modelos ....
> De qualquer forma supondo que os 3/4 dias de chuva rendessem 20 mm, todos os dias penso que daria para colocar este mês de Dezembro como um mês Normal, mas ainda falta chover o dobro para que tal aconteça, mas creio que temos boas chances...
> 
> No Norte e Centro creio que este mês será bastante abaixo da média ...



A sentença é simples, as estações do Algarve vão acabar na média ou ligeiramente abaixo da média, resta esperar que o primeiro trimestre de 2011 seja «à moda antiga», com um pico de precipitação em Fevereiro ou Março, e Janeiro na média, senão virá aí seca.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2010 às 22:22)

Bem, pelo o que tenho visto nestas últimas Run´s penso que aínda há hipóteses de ver neve em Bragança antes do ano terminar...quem diria!!! Talvez entre quarta e quinta-feira...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

frederico disse:


> A sentença é simples, as estações do Algarve vão acabar na média ou ligeiramente abaixo da média, resta esperar que o primeiro trimestre de 2011 seja «à moda antiga», com um pico de precipitação em Fevereiro ou Março, e Janeiro na média, senão virá aí seca.



Não me parece que aqui no Algarve tenhamos seca este ano (próximo ano), pois em Outubro tivemos de forma mais geral um mês na média, Novembro choveu cerca de 80% do normal. Este mês que agora caminha para o final poderá ficar na média no sul, e parece-me que poderá ficar muito abaixo da média no Norte e Centro.
Acho que somando os tres meses chuvosos de Out/Nov/Dez deve ter chovido em forma geral cerca de 80% do normal .... (no Algarve)
Neste momento cenário de seca altamente improvável, pois seria mesmo preciso que este Inverno fosse extremamente seco...
No Verão também não existe qualquer hipótese a menos que a Primavera seja muito seca, e sobretudo muito quente ......
Acho que este Inverno irá ser muito diferente do Outono para quem achou que o Outono foi assim tão interessante... pois acho que será muito mais seco que o Outono...
E com isto tudo fugi completamente ao tópico, que me desculpem os moderadores...

Já agora em relação aos modelos o que se pode constatar é que cada vez mais a precipitação se restringe, á próxima Segunda e Terça e Quarta de manhã com precipitação que poderá rondar os cerca de 40 ou 50 mm aqui no Algarve, para dar a média...


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2010 às 09:21)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606

Quem sabe, se o pai Natal não traz uma prendinha...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2010 às 13:23)

O Hirlam está mesmo bom para o Algarve. Podia estar um pouco mais a oeste mas assim está também bom, principalmente para o Sotavento. Se chover o que o Hirlam prevê até 4ªfeira pode acabar na média ou ligeiramente acima da média.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2010 às 16:05)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Brito (19 Dez 2010 às 16:20)

interessante


----------



## ppereira (19 Dez 2010 às 16:22)

ferreira5 disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Será  ??

pena não ser mesmo no dia 24 assim é que era uma consoada branca 

mas pode ser que ainda reste alguma coisa


----------



## Brito (19 Dez 2010 às 16:37)

nesta run das 12 penso que meteram mais frio entre quita e sexta mas retiraram precipitação,ja era de esperar


----------



## gomes.marco (19 Dez 2010 às 16:52)

Brito disse:


> nesta run das 12 penso que meteram mais frio entre quita e sexta mas retiraram precipitação,ja era de esperar



É sempre assim, se esta frio nao ha precepitação se ha precepitação nao chega a estar o frio nesseçario para nevar. pode ser que venha uma supresa!


----------



## Brito (19 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

esperar para ver


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2010 às 18:33)

ppereira disse:


> Será  ??
> 
> pena não ser mesmo no dia 24 assim é que era uma consoada branca
> 
> mas pode ser que ainda reste alguma coisa



Seria lindo...! e espero que não se confirme na quarta e que atrase um pouco mais, pois vou buscar familiares ao Porto e não me apetecia passar umas horas no Marão!


----------



## Brito (19 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

ferreira5 disse:


> Seia lindo...! e espero que não se confirme na quarta e que atrase um pouco mais, pois vou buscar familiares ao Porto e não me apetecia passar umas horas no Marão!



Seia? n me parece amigo


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2010 às 19:18)

Brito disse:


> Seia? n me parece amigo



tá corrigido...


----------



## ppereira (19 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> tá corrigido...



lol...

o foreca dá boas notícias para a noite de consoada com neve a partir da tarde no interior norte e centro....e ainda neve na quarta e quinta 

parece-me muito optimista, mas está melhor que há uns dias atrás


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

ppereira disse:


> lol...
> o foreca dá boas notícias para a noite de consoada com neve a partir da tarde no interior norte e centro....e ainda neve na quarta e quinta



  Para já, em termos de neve a cotas decentes (600-700 metros), os dias previstos são as próximas quarta e quintas feiras, com vento de norte a ajudar.

  Resta saber que precipitação iremos ter.

  A partir de sábado, dia 25, a dorsal a subir, assim como as temperaturas...


----------



## DRC (19 Dez 2010 às 21:22)

Esta é a previsão do site Snow Forecast para a noite de 22 de Dezembro.





Bastante neve especialmente na zona da Estrela/Malcata.
 Era bom, muito bom.

O Snow Forecast não é o único a prever neve para a noite de Quarta-Feira.
Este é o mapa do Freemeteo para as 22h00:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Dez 2010 às 21:53)

Era lindo, eu que vou passar o Natal para esses lados, mesmo bom, aguardaremos...


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

Acho estranho este tópico estar tão parado desde há uns dias para cá, e as únicas mensagens quase dizem apenas respeito à possibilidade de nevar ou não no interior norte e centro! Parece que se interiorizou a ideia que o resto do ano vai ser um marasmo meteorológico... ninguém fala da depressão de amanhã até quarta? Os modelos já a meteram mais cavada, é certo, mas espera-se muita chuva nestes próximos 3 dias em todo o país! O vento também pode ser significativo! Eu não excluía a possibilidade de haver cheias amanhã nalguns locais como Lisboa. Possibilidade de trovoadas, com valores de CAPE/LI bem favoráveis, diria eu... 

Resumindo: amanhã, terça e quarta podem ser dias muitíssimo interessantes em várias vertentes: Chuva, vento, trovoadas, ondulação... é isto o tédio meteorológico?

Aproveito para desejar a todos boas festas.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

Pelo menos uma coisa parece garantida...uma noite de Natal fria! O resto logo se verá!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2010 às 22:39)

*Atenção na Madeira para as próximas horas*; uma depressão procedente de oeste deve começar a afectar o arquipélago já esta noite, podendo provocar períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes moderados. 
*Esta mesma depressão vai afectar Portugal Continental a partir de amanhã, particularmente as regiões do sul onde pode registar-se precipitações moderadas, especialmente a partir da tarde e início da noite de amanhã.
**A partir de quarta-feira espera-se uma significativa descida da temperatura*, quando o vento rodar para norte, o que vai fazer baixar significativamente a cota de neve para valores bastante baixos (noite de quarta-feira para quinta-feira, no caso de existir precipitação, *a cota pode baixar para os 600/800 metros nas regiões do interior norte*).
Quinta-feira volta a prevalecer tempo anticiclónico sobre todo o território de Portugal Continental.
*Semana muito interessante, em termos meteorológicos.*


----------



## cardu (19 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

Gerofil disse:


> *Atenção na Madeira para as próximas horas*; uma depressão procedente de oeste deve começar a afectar o arquipélago já esta noite, podendo provocar períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes moderados.
> *Esta mesma depressão vai afectar Portugal Continental a partir de amanhã, particularmente as regiões do sul onde pode registar-se precipitações moderadas, especialmente a partir da tarde e início da noite de amanhã.
> **A partir de quarta-feira espera-se uma significativa descida da temperatura*, quando o vento rodar para norte, o que vai fazer baixar significativamente a cota de neve para valores bastante baixos (noite de quarta-feira para quinta-feira, no caso de existir precipitação, *a cota pode baixar para os 600/800 metros nas regiões do interior norte*).
> Quinta-feira volta a prevalecer tempo anticiclónico sobre todo o território de Portugal Continental.
> *Semana muito interessante, em termos meteorológicos.*





porreiro pah!!!!


----------



## João Sousa (19 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Gerofil disse:


> *Atenção na Madeira para as próximas horas*; uma depressão procedente de oeste deve começar a afectar o arquipélago já esta noite, podendo provocar períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes moderados.
> *Esta mesma depressão vai afectar Portugal Continental a partir de amanhã, particularmente as regiões do sul onde pode registar-se precipitações moderadas, especialmente a partir da tarde e início da noite de amanhã.
> **A partir de quarta-feira espera-se uma significativa descida da temperatura*, quando o vento rodar para norte, o que vai fazer baixar significativamente a cota de neve para valores bastante baixos (noite de quarta-feira para quinta-feira, no caso de existir precipitação, *a cota pode baixar para os 600/800 metros nas regiões do interior norte*).
> Quinta-feira volta a prevalecer tempo anticiclónico sobre todo o território de Portugal Continental.
> *Semana muito interessante, em termos meteorológicos.*



Boa noite,
Epah isso parece-me algo de interessante!
Vamos lá ver se quebramos estas semanas de monotonia!

Abraço


----------



## ruijacome (19 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

Olá,

Amanhã parece que vai haver animação da parte da tarde, para a zona de Lisboa com cerca de 40 mm em 6h... Já dá para lançar a confusão nas zonas baixas de Lisboa, Cascais etc..


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá, Amanhã parece que vai haver animação da parte da tarde, para a zona de Lisboa com cerca de 40 mm em 6h... Já dá para lançar a confusão nas zonas baixas de Lisboa, Cascais etc..



Olá; *aonde foi buscar essa informação*? É bom que coloque aqui o link, pois de contrário pode estar a fazer *especulações*, tudo o que não se quer aqui neste tópico.


----------



## ruijacome (19 Dez 2010 às 23:00)

Olá,



Gerofil disse:


> Olá; *aonde foi buscar essa informação*? É bom que coloque aqui o link, pois de contrário pode estar a fazer *especulações*, tudo o que não se quer aqui neste tópico.



Epa..

Tanta agressividade...

_*Basta*_ *OLHAR* para os vossos meteogramas...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Dez 2010 às 23:02)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Acho estranho este tópico estar tão parado desde há uns dias para cá, e as únicas mensagens quase dizem apenas respeito à possibilidade de nevar ou não no interior norte e centro! Parece que se interiorizou a ideia que o resto do ano vai ser um marasmo meteorológico... ninguém fala da depressão de amanhã até quarta? Os modelos já a meteram mais cavada, é certo, mas espera-se muita chuva nestes próximos 3 dias em todo o país! O vento também pode ser significativo! Eu não excluía a possibilidade de haver cheias amanhã nalguns locais como Lisboa. Possibilidade de trovoadas, com valores de CAPE/LI bem favoráveis, diria eu...
> 
> Resumindo: amanhã, terça e quarta podem ser dias muitíssimo interessantes em várias vertentes: Chuva, vento, trovoadas, ondulação... é isto o tédio meteorológico?
> 
> Aproveito para desejar a todos boas festas.



O pessoal quando está sol, quer chuva está farto do sol, quando chove ... já não se contenta com a chuva e quer é muito frio (tipo Polo Norte ) mas esquece que muito, muito frio e neve raramente combinam ... quando depois novamente o tempo é seco ... já deseja novamente a chuva !!
E por acaso adoro a chuva mas cada pessoa tem os seus gostos, e além disso fartos da chuva não podem estar pois este mês caminha para termos nacionais voltar a estar abaixo da média como Novembro e poder continuar assim .....

Relativamente á neve creio que Quarta-Feira pode haver boas hipoteses para o pessoal que gosta da neve.
Realtivamente a chuva amanhã a tarde deverá voltar ...... tenho muitas duvidas na sua intensidade ainda ....


----------



## João Sousa (19 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

Tranquilidade...por favor!

Abraços a todos


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Amanhã parece que vai haver animação da parte da tarde, para a zona de Lisboa com cerca de 40 mm em 6h... Já dá para lançar a confusão nas zonas baixas de Lisboa, Cascais etc..



Concordo!! Incluía ai Setúbal também as chuvas vão ser fortes vem de SW com trovoadas penso que localmente podem haver cheias e prevenção nunca fez mal a ninguém!! se houvesse mais prevenção noutras alturas que se sabe que vai haver condições para tempo severo podia se evitar muitos problemas que depois abrem noticias uma semana seguida.


----------



## lismen (19 Dez 2010 às 23:34)

Tiempo Severo 







Será que amanhã vai haver alguma coisa de relevante?


----------



## Aurélio (19 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

Bom voltando-se ao tópico estou constatando que os modelos continuam extremamente incertos relativamente á depressão de amanhã tendo vindo a oscilar imenso na sua intensidade, por isso parece-me que neste caso teremos que fazer mais um "Now_Casting" parece-me novamente que as chuvas existirão em maior intensidade onde houver trovoadas sendo que a partir de amanhã á tarde existem optimas chances até meio da tarde de terça.
Neste caso parece ser a frente que trará mais chances de trovoadas, e não o seu pós frontal...

Comparando modelos onde vejo precipitação, nesta run o Hirlam é mais soft na situação da tarde de Terça feira (para o Algarve, chegou nesta manhã a dar imensa precipitação no Algarve em especial no Sotavento), e voltou a alterar de novo a situação de amanhã, quando antes entrava com bastante força em todo o centro sul e sul, agora entra com algo menos força no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo..

Quando os modelos andam assim então somente olhando ao satélite sendo qye me parece que desta vez com a precipitação convectiva poderemos ter boas surpresas !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom voltando-se ao tópico estou constatando que os modelos continuam extremamente incertos relativamente á depressão de amanhã tendo vindo a oscilar imenso na sua intensidade, por isso parece-me que neste caso teremos que fazer mais um "Now_Casting" parece-me novamente que as chuvas existirão em maior intensidade onde houver trovoadas sendo que a partir de amanhã á tarde existem optimas chances até meio da tarde de terça.
> Neste caso parece ser a frente que trará mais chances de trovoadas, e não o seu pós frontal...
> 
> Comparando modelos onde vejo precipitação, nesta run o Hirlam é mais soft na situação da tarde de Terça feira (para o Algarve, chegou nesta manhã a dar imensa precipitação no Algarve em especial no Sotavento), e voltou a alterar de novo a situação de amanhã, quando antes entrava com bastante força em todo o centro sul e sul, agora entra com algo menos força no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo..
> ...



Retirou amigo Aurélio, mas não retirou de todo, se veres amanhã entre as 12 e as 18 horas coloca 10 a 20 mm, entre as 18 horas e as 00 horas coloca 20 a 30 mm no Sotavento, 3ª feira e 4ª feira ainda coloca precipitação. Sabemos que trás actividade convectiva e isso pode fazer muita diferença onde pode chover muito mais do que aquilo que os modelos prevêem, o GFS não tem nada de muito relevante, nos últimos tempos o Hirlam tem estado bem certeiro pelo Algarve. Atenção ao Tiempo Severo que coloca uma SP (SoperCélula) no litoral alentejano.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá, Epa.. Tanta agressividade... _*Basta*_ *OLHAR* para os vossos meteogramas...



Caro amigo, é bom que indique que o meteograma não refere *"Já dá para lançar a confusão nas zonas baixas de Lisboa, Cascais etc.."* ok ? Sejamos mais responsáveis e evite dizer aquilo o meteograma não diz.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Dez 2010 às 00:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Retirou amigo Aurélio, mas não retirou de todo, se veres amanhã entre as 12 e as 18 horas coloca 10 a 20 mm, entre as 18 horas e as 00 horas coloca 20 a 30 mm no Sotavento, 3ª feira e 4ª feira ainda coloca precipitação. Sabemos que trás actividade convectiva e isso pode fazer muita diferença onde pode chover muito mais do que aquilo que os modelos prevêem, o GFS não tem nada de muito relevante, nos últimos tempos o Hirlam tem estado bem certeiro pelo Algarve. Atenção ao Tiempo Severo que coloca uma SP (SoperCélula) no litoral alentejano.



Ya ... eu sei, é uma questão de now casting, creio que amanhã os modelos de pouco importarão é ver mais onde caiem as células !!


----------



## ruijacome (20 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

Olá,


Gerofil disse:


> Caro amigo, é bom que indique que o meteograma não refere *"Já dá para lançar a confusão nas zonas baixas de Lisboa, Cascais etc.."* ok ? Sejamos mais responsáveis e evite dizer aquilo o meteograma não diz.



Mas estamos aqui a brincar não ? 

Se eu por acaso estou ligado aos serviços socorro na zona de Cascais, é facil de prever que se a precipitação for a que está prevista, IRÁ HAVER confusão na baixa de Cascais.. 

Ou quer exemplos com niveis mais reduzidos de precipitação, onde houve confusão na baixa de Cascais que é a minha zona de intervenção ?


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2010 às 00:29)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá, Mas estamos aqui a brincar não ?
> Se eu por acaso estou ligado aos serviços socorro na zona de Cascais, é facil de prever que se a precipitação for a que está prevista, IRÁ HAVER confusão na baixa de Cascais..
> Ou quer exemplos com niveis mais reduzidos de precipitação, onde houve confusão na baixa de Cascais que é a minha zona de intervenção ?



Ok, tudo bem  Não coloco em causa a sua experiência, pelo que seria então bom que colocasse já esse seu alerta em destaque no site da Associação Humanitária de Bombeiros Voluntários de Cascais. Mais vale prevenir do que remediar.

*Por mim este assunto fica desde já encerrado aqui.*


----------



## ruijacome (20 Dez 2010 às 00:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Ok, tudo bem  Não coloco em causa a sua experiência, pelo que seria então bom que colocasse já esse seu alerta em destaque no site da Associação Humanitária de Bombeiros Voluntários de Cascais. Mais vale prevenir do que remediar.
> 
> *Por mim este assunto fica desde já encerrado aqui.*



O alerta será colocado assim que o mesmo seja emitido para o DIOPS, não são lançados, quando se quer...


----------



## cardu (20 Dez 2010 às 00:41)

ruijacome disse:


> O alerta será colocado assim que o mesmo seja emitido para o DIOPS, não são lançados, quando se quer...



desde que esse alerta não seja activado depois das chuvas tudo bem!!!!


----------



## João Sousa (20 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

Olá,

Mais tranquilidade, por favor!

Um abraço a todos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Dez 2010 às 00:54)

João Sousa disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Mais tranquilidade, por favor!
> 
> Um abraço a todos



Outra vez a pedir tranquilidade?
Aqui esta tudo tranquilo.
Tópico para Segimento e Previsão do Tempo e Modelos, não para acalmar os outros. hehehe


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2010 às 01:08)

O GFS nesta saída das 18z está de facto mais agressivo para a zona ao largo de cascais/Lisboa, com valores na ordem dos 30/40mm em 6 horas (provavelmente menos) nessas regiões modelando alguma instabilidade mais organizada. Na saídas anteriores ficava-se pelos 15/25mm na mesma mancha.

O ECMWF 12z está mais modesto que o GFS18z, cerca de metade disso nessa zona (15/20mm), parece não desenvolver aquela zona de instabilidade que o GFS está a modelar, mas tem uma mancha mais marcada que o GFS no sotavento algarvio, na última saída o ECMWF tem quase 70mm em dois dias no Sotavento, do meio dia de amanhã até ao meio dia de 4ªfeira, sendo metade disso entre a tarde de amanhã e o final da madrugada de 3ªfeira.

Amanhã será dia de nowcasting, a possibilidade de algo mais organizado estará lá, o CAPE é significativo no mar, mas já sabemos que os modelos dificilmente prevêem estes pormenores como os montantes reais de precipitação e a sua localização.

Saída das 18z:


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2010 às 09:43)

Então temos o cenário já montado para instabilidade nestes dias a começar esta tarde, com alguns modelos a mostrarem células do mar a fazerem incursões em terra, instabilidade essa já bem visível no satélite e que já afectou a Madeira.

Saídas das 00z


*GFS (Até 4ªf 12z)*







*Aladin/IM (Até 4ªf 00z)*






*WRF/Meteogalicia (Até 4ªf 12z)*






*ECM/IM (Até 4ªf 12z)*



O Estofex espera instabilidade, mas não severa



> DISCUSSION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2010 às 13:33)

*Previsão especial para o Natal*



> De acordo com o Centro de Previsão do IM, prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação em Portugal continental e no Arquipélago dos Açores para o período de 24 a 26 de Dezembro.
> 
> O estado do tempo em Portugal continental será afectado pela aproximação de um sistema frontal a partir da tarde do dia 24 e que irá influenciar as condições meteorológicas até dia 26, Domingo. Assim, no dia 24, prevê-se céu pouco nublado, com tempo frio com aumento gradual de nebulosidade e ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca nas regiões Norte e Centro a partir da tarde. Nos dias 25 e 26, prevê-se subida da temperatura com ocorrência de precipitação, com probabilidade entre 65 e 95% nas regiões Norte e Centro e entre 35 e 65% na região Sul.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

*Off Topic*



Gerofil disse:


> Olá; *aonde foi buscar essa informação*? É bom que coloque aqui o link, pois de contrário pode estar a fazer *especulações*, tudo o que não se quer aqui neste tópico.



 Peço desculpa mas o objectivo é afastar as pessoas do Fórum? Ou abri-lo cada vez mais a novas opiniões/questões?


----------



## ppereira (20 Dez 2010 às 15:30)

Ainda não consegui perceber quais as previsões para a noite de 24 para 25.
o GFS prevê tempo seco e frio, mas IM ainda aponta para a entrada de um sistema frontal para a tarde de 24, com chuva (e neve nas primeiras horas), tal como refere o foreca (penso que se reporta ao ECMWF).

em que ficamos


----------



## N_Fig (20 Dez 2010 às 15:33)

ppereira disse:


> Ainda não consegui perceber quais as previsões para a noite de 24 para 25.
> o GFS prevê tempo seco e frio, mas IM ainda aponta para a entrada de um sistema frontal para a tarde de 24, com chuva (e neve nas primeiras horas), tal como refere o foreca (penso que se reporta ao ECMWF).
> 
> em que ficamos



É um bocado difícil dizer as coisas ainda a 4 dias de distância. Ainda à umas semanas uns dias que se preeviam de instabilidade extrema apenas uns 5 dias antes acabarem por ser dias de fruio e neve.


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2010 às 15:34)

ppereira disse:


> Ainda não consegui perceber quais as previsões para a noite de 24 para 25.
> o GFS prevê tempo seco e frio, mas IM ainda aponta para a entrada de um sistema frontal para a tarde de 24, com chuva (e neve nas primeiras horas), tal como refere o foreca (penso que se reporta ao ECMWF).
> 
> em que ficamos



 Penso que irá ser uma noite (bastante) fria. A grande dúvida está na existência ou não de precipitação. Diria que se prevê uma pequena janela de interregno na precipitação, para já tudo aponta para essas datas.


----------



## ppereira (20 Dez 2010 às 16:41)

O GFS já põe uma janela para chuva e neve na noite de 24


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2010 às 16:44)

Nem de propósito, a actualização das 12z do GFS coloca precipitação por alturas da Missa do Galo, de neve nas terras altas do norte.

  A acompanhar, não está fácil para os modelos este período.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Dez 2010 às 16:55)

Não sei... a iso a 850hpa é só de 0ºC, -1ºC.


----------



## ppereira (20 Dez 2010 às 16:59)

Para mim está óptimo, uma vez que vou passar o natal na beira interior:
neve de na madrugada de 23...frio e seco...neve na noite de 24.
não mexia mais...
no norte a situação ainda está mais estabilizada, bragança e montalegre estão mesmo na linha da neve


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2010 às 17:14)

ppereira disse:


> Para mim está óptimo, uma vez que vou passar o natal na beira interior:
> neve de na madrugada de 23...frio e seco...neve na noite de 24.
> não mexia mais...
> no norte a situação ainda está mais estabilizada, bragança e montalegre estão mesmo na linha da neve



Para mim também acho que está bastante bom.


----------



## cova beira (20 Dez 2010 às 18:40)

neste momento tudo ainda bastante indefinido mas temos duas boas potencias situações na primeira importante destacar que a run de controle do gfs tem vindo a ser consecutivamente melhor que a determinista e mais próxima da média dos ensembles 






o facto de os ventos terem nesta situação um recorrido continental maior do que por exemplo numa noroestada  pode fazer com que as cotas sejam mais baixas






para dia 25 se precipitação entrar um pouco mais a sul teremos neve a cotas baixas 400 500 metros mas parece tudo muito indefinido em relação á precipitação


----------



## cardu (20 Dez 2010 às 20:25)

quem diria, hein?? andava já tudo ( malta do interior norte e centro) desanimado em relação à semana do natal  e agora surge um modelo que já muda um pouquinho esse estado de espirito!!
Vamos aguardar para ver o que acontece...


----------



## Norther (20 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

era uma excelente noite junto ao madeiro, vamos esperar que seja assim,  em principio vai estar.


 Uploaded with ImageShack.us




vamos ver é a precipitação, na run de controle mete a precipitação entrar mais a sul e assim abrangeria melhor o interior centro 


 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

As imagens de satélite mostram a aproximação de formações/células ao litoral oeste (entre a Figueira da Foz e Sines aproximadamente). Provavelmente será onde deve ocorrer maior instabilidade ao longo das próximas horas.

SAT24 RADAR IM AIRMASS


----------



## Norther (20 Dez 2010 às 20:53)

Gerofil disse:


> As imagens de satélite mostram a aproximação de formações/células ao litoral oeste (entre a Figueira da Foz e Sines aproximadamente). Provavelmente será onde deve ocorrer maior instabilidade ao longo das próximas horas.
> 
> SAT24 RADAR IM AIRMASS



serão estas junto ao litoral não é


 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ppereira (20 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

Gerofil disse:


> As imagens de satélite mostram a aproximação de formações/células ao litoral oeste (entre a Figueira da Foz e Sines aproximadamente). Provavelmente será onde deve ocorrer maior instabilidade ao longo das próximas horas.
> 
> ena, um madeiro com neve...isso é que era....
> 
> quanto às células em aproximação...ainda bem que o sporting já ganha por 3 porque senão não tem jogadores para suportar o dilúvio que está em setúbal , será que chega a Lisboa??


----------



## RMira (20 Dez 2010 às 23:27)

> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Tue 21 Dec 2010 06:00 to Wed 22 Dec 2010 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Mon 20 Dec 2010 23:21
> Forecaster: KOROSEC
> ...



É por aqui que deve começar a prevenção das entidades oficiais, levar estes alertas a sério!


----------



## Rainy (21 Dez 2010 às 00:15)

Ainda pode aparecer um tornado em Lix e ninguém ter o previsto.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2010 às 00:40)

Rainy disse:


> Ainda pode aparecer um tornado em Lix e ninguém ter o previsto.



Realmente parece estranho mas acho que as células se reactivam quando atingem a zona de Santarém ...

http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif


----------



## João Sousa (21 Dez 2010 às 00:55)

Gerofil disse:


> Realmente parece estranho mas acho que as células se reactivam quando atingem a zona de Santarém ...
> 
> http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif



Hum!
Eu percebo pouco de meteorologia, infelizmente, mas acho que um tornado a esta hora é um pouco complicado, provavelmente era necessário esta um pouco mais de calor. Certo? Ou não?

Grande abraço até amanhã


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 01:01)

João Sousa disse:


> Hum!
> Eu percebo pouco de meteorologia, infelizmente, mas acho que um tornado a esta hora é um pouco complicado, provavelmente era necessário esta um pouco mais de calor. Certo? Ou não?
> 
> Grande abraço até amanhã



Errado... O calor não influencia ´directamente a formação de Tornados. Pois, a ascendencia do ar quando conciliada com ventos circulares descendestes em volta da celula são quase como o suficiente para lhe formar um "centro", Mas duvido que se forme qualquer tornado agora... Apenas 1% das celulas o formam, e não vejo nenhuma agora que o possa fazer...

Edit:
"Errado..." mas sem Ofença. hehehe


----------



## João Sousa (21 Dez 2010 às 09:50)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Errado... O calor não influencia ´directamente a formação de Tornados. Pois, a ascendencia do ar quando conciliada com ventos circulares descendestes em volta da celula são quase como o suficiente para lhe formar um "centro", Mas duvido que se forme qualquer tornado agora... Apenas 1% das celulas o formam, e não vejo nenhuma agora que o possa fazer...
> 
> Edit:
> "Errado..." mas sem Ofença. hehehe



Bom dia, 
Na boa, eu por acaso desconfiava que não percebia muito de fenómenos meteorológicos, em especial de tornados!

Um abraço


----------



## Kraliv (21 Dez 2010 às 10:08)

Boas,



Vem em grande 






imagem Sat das 9:45


----------



## HotSpot (21 Dez 2010 às 10:59)

Estofex:

A level 1 was issued for SW Spain, southern Portugal and coastal Marrocco mainly for excessive convective rainfall, strong winds and a *few tornadoes*.

Aposto em meia dúzia 

Agora a sério, olhos bem abertos pessoal, nunca se sabe.


----------



## joao henriques (21 Dez 2010 às 11:37)

HotSpot disse:


> Estofex:
> 
> A level 1 was issued for SW Spain, southern Portugal and coastal Marrocco mainly for excessive convective rainfall, strong winds and a *few tornadoes*.
> 
> ...



hipotese de tornados?bem aqui o destrito de santarem tem sido o mais brindado ainda nao percebendo bem porquê pois habitualmente nos alertas de qualquer coisa santarem fica quase sempre com a cor verde nos avisos mas desta vez até esta aviso amarelodeve ter infuencia talvez o entroncamento ser a terra dos fenomenos!:acontecer algum tornado nesta zona que nao passe pela zona de tomar pois ainda se estão a recuperar do ultimo tornado!se passar nesta zona um tornado irei estar toda a tarde atento pois vou dar uma volta de carro pelo ribatejo com camera de filmar e fotografica para postar aqui!vou-me tornar o caça tornados do ribatejo!


----------



## vinc7e (21 Dez 2010 às 15:49)

Mais uma run do GFS, mantém o frio e aumenta na precipitação para a proxima quinta feira, parece que vamos ter mais algumas estradas cortadas no Norte e Centro do Pais


----------



## mirra (21 Dez 2010 às 15:56)

vinc7e disse:


> Mais uma run do GFS, mantém o frio e aumenta na precipitação para a proxima quinta feira, parece que vamos ter mais algumas estradas cortadas no Norte e Centro do Pais



assim parece


----------



## ppereira (21 Dez 2010 às 16:53)

vinc7e disse:


> Mais uma run do GFS, mantém o frio e aumenta na precipitação para a proxima quinta feira, parece que vamos ter mais algumas estradas cortadas no Norte e Centro do Pais



relativamente a quinta de madrugada parece-me que está relativamente seguro, até porque haverá queda de neve durante as horas mais críticas para ocorrer acumulação no solo.

quanto à noite de 24, ainda estamos a de 80 horas e para não haverem desilusões....é melhor... . nesta run das 12 o GFS põe mais precipitação no centro e no litoral norte para esse evento


----------



## cova beira (21 Dez 2010 às 17:01)

run de controle continua desde ontem muito melhor que a principal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





assim poderia haver neve abaixo dos 700 metros doutra maneira parece-me difícil 

para a noite de natal neste momento a cumprir-se o previsto teríamos neve acima dos 400 metros nos locais habituais propícios a entradas de sul


----------



## N_Fig (21 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

Mas que grande reviravolta! Ainda à uns dias se falava no tempo quente e seco que iríamos ter pelo Natal...


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Dez 2010 às 17:12)

Com tantas mudanças nos modelos... já estou como Tomé: ver para crer.
No entanto não creio ver neve a 470m.


----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2010 às 17:57)




----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

HIRLAM


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Bem parece que restam poucas dúvidas que na madrugada de quinta e manhã teremos neve em Bragança!!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 22:36)

Hehehe, grandes probabilidades ne Nevar na serra da Freita...


----------



## pedromachado (22 Dez 2010 às 01:02)

Boas pessoal,

Sou um curioso e não sou nem de longe um entendido na matéria... mas como vou para o Norte (Paredes) passar o Natal... Alguns aqui dos "prós" na matéria me consegue dizer se poderei ter um Natal com neve a cair lá fora!?!?!?

Abraço a todos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Dez 2010 às 01:28)

pedromachado disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Sou um curioso e não sou nem de longe um entendido na matéria... mas como vou para o Norte (Paredes) passar o Natal... Alguns aqui dos "prós" na matéria me consegue dizer se poderei ter um Natal com neve a cair lá fora!?!?!?
> 
> Abraço a todos...



antes de mais bem vindo!

Paredes fica a sensivelmente 35 km do litoral e a cerca de 150 m de altura do nivel do mar!
Nevara apenas nas terras acima dos 500/600 metros!
ja que estas em paredes tens a serra da abrobeira a cerca de 30km com os seus 900 metros! ai sim tens neve garantida!


----------



## cardu (22 Dez 2010 às 10:13)

de acordo com a run das 6 do gfs na noite de natal já não haverá neve no norte e centro


----------



## mirra (22 Dez 2010 às 10:50)

vai ser mais um episodio de neve nos locais habituais... 

nada de surpresas,

penso eu de que..


----------



## vinc7e (22 Dez 2010 às 11:12)

Quanto ao frio já não há grandes dúvidas que vamos ter,
quanto à precipitação é que ainda restam algumas incertezas.
o GFS pões precipitação no Litoral Norte e Centro na Quinta e céu pouco nublado na Sexta, enquanto que o ECM (IM, Foreca etc) está precisamente ao 
contrário sol na Quinta e precipitação na Sexta


----------



## gomes.marco (22 Dez 2010 às 11:24)

vinc7e disse:


> Quanto ao frio já não há grandes dúvidas que vamos ter,
> quanto à precipitação é que ainda restam algumas incertezas.
> o GFS pões precipitação no Litoral Norte e Centro na Quinta e céu pouco nublado na Sexta, enquanto que o ECM (IM, Foreca etc) está precisamente ao
> contrário sol na Quinta e precipitação na Sexta


e o instituito de meteorologia preve queda de neve na manha de quinta para 400/600 de altitude no norte e centro! resta saber quem diz a verdade!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Dez 2010 às 11:51)

gomes.marco disse:


> e o instituito de meteorologia preve queda de neve na manha de quinta para 400/600 de altitude no norte e centro! resta saber quem diz a verdade!



Previsão do IM temos mesmo de esperar para ver!!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2010 às 13:09)

gomes.marco disse:


> e o instituito de meteorologia preve queda de neve na manha de quinta para 400/600 de altitude no norte e centro! resta saber quem diz a verdade!



*Previsão para 5ª Feira, 23 de Dezembro de 2010*



> Céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade
> a partir da tarde.
> Aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, que serão
> de neve acima dos 600/800 metros, diminuindo de intensidade e
> ...


----------



## Nashville (22 Dez 2010 às 14:15)

Boas.

não é por nada mas está uma tempº mesmo agradevel....
podera não era caso para menos...

http://www.sat24.com/...

o frio parace girar á nossa volta....


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Dez 2010 às 16:20)

Com a temperatura a rondar os 8º - 10º nesta região não consigo entender como os modelos continuam a prever queda de neve para a zona de Vila Real. Hoje até está um dia bem agradável. Será que tudo vai mudar em 12h?


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2010 às 16:37)

VILA REAL disse:


> Com a temperatura a rondar os 8º - 10º nesta região não consigo entender como os modelos continuam a prever queda de neve para a zona de Vila Real. Hoje até está um dia bem agradável. Será que tudo vai mudar em 12h?



Repara na evolução da temperatura prevista aos 850hPa.







Agora aí ainda andará acima dos +4ºC.
Amanhã ao meio dia rondará os -4ºC.


----------



## DRC (22 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

Previsão do CLIMU@A da precipitação e temperatura para a meia-noite de dia de Natal.


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2010 às 17:05)

Por aqui vejo (nesta última run do GFS) que irá nevar alguma coisa na próxima madrugada mas dificilmente acumulará... Está tudo molhado e não existe frio à superfície...


----------



## DRC (22 Dez 2010 às 17:09)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui vejo (nesta última run do GFS) que irá nevar alguma coisa na próxima madrugada mas dificilmente acumulará... Está tudo molhado e não existe frio à superfície...



A noite de Consoada é que se as previsões se mantiverem poderá haver alguma neve com acumulação na madrugada de dia 25 julgo eu.


----------



## ppereira (22 Dez 2010 às 17:25)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui vejo (nesta última run do GFS) que irá nevar alguma coisa na próxima madrugada mas dificilmente acumulará... Está tudo molhado e não existe frio à superfície...



sim, isto não está nada fácil...mas não era nada que não estivesse previstos pelos modelos. nas penhas douradas a temperatura tem-se mantido abaixo dos 4ºC desde a madrugada e já ia nos 2,4ºC às 16h00. é um bom indício de frio em altitude.

a acumulação, a acontecer estará sempre dependente se antes de começar a nevar não tiver ocorrido precipitação durante pelo menos umas 2 horas antes (que duvido), senão....neva e derrete quase tudo


----------



## white_wolf (22 Dez 2010 às 17:35)

Boa Tarde...

Antes demais desejar a todos um Santo e Feliz Natal, que o novo Ano de 2011seja repleto de saúde, paz e amor, são os meus votos.
Quanto a previsões, aponto para uns dias frecos que aí se avizinham,  nada de alarmante, o que me tem deixado um estupefacto  são as actualizações constantes do IM. De manha apontava uma coisa, ao meio dia outra, e agora temperaturas baixas e escassa precipitação. Penso que não seremos brindados com o elemento branco a cotas baixas, penso que acima de 500mts, poderá ver-se algo, digam algo se estou errado.!!  Mas para dias 24 e 25 subindo a cota ao longo do dia.
Em suma, em todos os meios da comunicação social, aponta um Natal Invernoso, não creio, creio sim, com algum frio, alguns poderão ser brindados com a neve pela madrugada outros não... mas para a ver, o pessoal vai ter que ficar ate de manha nesses dias, como se fosse a espera do Pai Natal  pois não creio que caá ao longo do dia...

Saudações Natalicias...


----------



## Brigantia (22 Dez 2010 às 21:16)

Boas, 

Bragança deve ficar no limite da neve na noite de Natal. O frio à superfície vai existir e as nuvens também devem aparecer, mas serão sobretudo médias e altas.

Aqui fica a previsão da precipitação para o dia 24 segundo o ECMWF




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

HIRLAM



© AEMET

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Apesar de tudo acho que durante a noite de Natal vai ser possível ver alguns, poucos ou muito poucos, flocos, sem acumulação.


Era bom que estivesse enganado...


----------



## cova beira (22 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bragança deve ficar no limite da neve na noite de Natal. O frio à superfície vai existir e as nuvens também devem aparecer, mas serão sobretudo médias e altas.
> 
> ...


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2010 às 22:31)

Eu logo vi que estas previsões fantásticas eram sol (ou melhor, neve) de pouca dura. Sempre poderá nevar alguma coisita, mas apenas nos lugares habituais e provavelmente sem acumulação.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2010 às 23:17)

Eu que vou para o Alentejo estou contente com a previsão de uma madrugada dia 25 de chuva que pode ser forte e até com trovoada...frio algum mas nada que já não se tenha visto a uns dias e de resto tempo seco na véspera de natal até a noite, no dia de natal e Domingo!


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2010 às 00:32)

Im portugues falha mais, nossa senhora!!!!!!!!!neve 600m 800m para o final do dia só em sonhos .eu tou a 710 m e tou com 7ºc


----------



## João Sousa (23 Dez 2010 às 00:41)

panda disse:


> Im portugues falha mais, nossa senhora!!!!!!!!!neve 600m 800m para o final do dia só em sonhos .eu tou a 710 m e tou com 7ºc



É verdade... aqui estão 6.5!
Enfim...
Abraço


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Dez 2010 às 01:15)

João Sousa disse:


> É verdade... aqui estão 6.5!
> Enfim...
> Abraço



A previsão é para 5ª feira, ou seja, o IM ainda tem todo o dia de amanhã para poder acertar! As temperaturas vão descer bastante durante esta noite e amanhã! Para mim, a previsão deles é bastante plausível.


----------



## João Sousa (23 Dez 2010 às 01:23)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A previsão é para 5ª feira, ou seja, o IM ainda tem todo o dia de amanhã para poder acertar! As temperaturas vão descer bastante durante esta noite e amanhã! Para mim, a previsão deles é bastante plausível.



Epah por aqui está um calor do "caraças"!
Estão neste preciso momento 6.2! 
Grande abraço


----------



## Norther (23 Dez 2010 às 01:52)

João Sousa disse:


> Epah por aqui está um calor do "caraças"!
> Estão neste preciso momento 6.2!
> Grande abraço




calma, as temperaturas vão descer durante a madrugada



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aikkoset (23 Dez 2010 às 02:33)

Norther disse:


> calma, as temperaturas vão descer durante a madrugada
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Tens razão! falta é saber por quanto tempo!!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2010 às 02:36)

aikkoset disse:


> Tens razão! falta é saber por quanto tempo!!!!!



Até sábado.


----------



## aikkoset (23 Dez 2010 às 02:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Até sábado.


percebido!


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2010 às 03:23)

as temperaturas vao descer e a precipitaçao ja era


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2010 às 03:36)

aqui esta previsto 4ºc para as 06 horas portanto nada de neve


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 09:28)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> em Montalegre nevou durante e noite e preve-se mais alguma neve para o dia de hoje
> temperatura actual: -1º
> ceu nublado e algum vento
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela partilha Barroso.
Só uma achegasita: talvez este post fosse mais indicado para o tópico de seguimento.


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2010 às 10:29)

a nova atualização do gfs prevê queda de neve na noite de natal na beira alta.... que é onde vou estar nessa noite perto de oliveira do hospital!!!

feliz natal a todos os membros deste fórum...


----------



## white_wolf (23 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

*: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

Bom Dia...

Pelo que tenho visto e analisado, os modelos apontavam para neve e ela aí veio. Mas como sempre para os locais habituais, 800mtrs,  tenho relatos de cinfães, que ha estradas cortadas, principalmente a nacional, que liga ao Montemuro, pela netgralheira, tambem reparei que há bastante acumulação... Para os proximos dias, haverá frio, mas  penso que será pouca ou quase nula, alguns poderão ainda ver alguns flocos no dia de consoada pela noite dentro, outros não... digam algo se stou enganado, pois vou pa cinfaes a 500/600 mts de altitude e bem que gostava de ver os flocos que ficam tão bem nesta quadra de natal...
Saudações


----------



## ppereira (23 Dez 2010 às 17:19)

*Re: : Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



white_wolf disse:


> Bom Dia...
> 
> Pelo que tenho visto e analisado, os modelos apontavam para neve e ela aí veio. Mas como sempre para os locais habituais, 800mtrs,  tenho relatos de cinfães, que ha estradas cortadas, principalmente a nacional, que liga ao Montemuro, pela netgralheira, tambem reparei que há bastante acumulação... Para os proximos dias, haverá frio, mas  penso que será pouca ou quase nula, alguns poderão ainda ver alguns flocos no dia de consoada pela noite dentro, outros não... digam algo se stou enganado, pois vou pa cinfaes a 500/600 mts de altitude e bem que gostava de ver os flocos que ficam tão bem nesta quadra de natal...
> Saudações





na minha opinião até agora tem sido um flop e na noite de 24 e madrugada de 25 os modelos têm estado a retirar cada vez mais a precipitação. na run das 12 o GFS prevê para a beira interior uns 2/3 mm...muito pouco


----------



## ppereira (23 Dez 2010 às 17:32)

fazendo uma comparação com as últimas 3 runs do GFS a precipitação passou de 9/10 mm para 2/3mm.

é uma diferença ainda apreciável e o IM já nem dá precipitação para o interior norte e centro...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Falar de Natal e não pensar na queda de neve não faz sentido a muitos de nós...como tal tem sido o tema mais especulado nos últimos tempos...

Infelizmente não parece haver grandes perspectivas aqui no norte, a precipitação se existir será quase nula...embora as cotas até estejam boas, rondando os 700/800m...
Na capital da neve, a Serra da Estrela, pode-se contar quase de certeza com neve, a cotas acima dos mesmos 700/800m, no entanto a precipitação não ultrapassará quase de certeza os 7/8mm, por isso contém apenas com uma camada suave na noite mágica de Natal...não é muito mas parece-me bom face ao previsto há tempos atrás...


----------



## Reportorio (23 Dez 2010 às 19:29)

O IM acaba de prever para amanhã queda de neve na cota dos 600m, atenção pessoal de Portalegre, eles falaram na Serra de S-Mamede


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Dez 2010 às 19:33)

Assim seja !!! Quando "falaram" e onde?


----------



## jPdF (23 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

Reportorio disse:


> O IM acaba de prever para amanhã queda de neve na cota dos 600m, atenção pessoal de Portalegre, eles falaram na Serra de S-Mamede





> *Previsão para 6ª Feira, 24 de Dezembro de 2010*
> 
> Céu pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade a partir
> do final da manhã.
> ...



Já há algum tempo que andam a prever isso!

Na zona Centro/Norte do País penso que poderá cair neve a cotas acima de 500 metro ou ainda menos. A questão será a precipitação.
É um evento em quase tudo idêntico ao dos passados dias 10 Jan e 15 Fev embora a precipitação entre pelo quadrante Noroeste o que em parte prejudicará a chegada de precipitação acima do Mondego como o IM refere.


----------



## cova beira (23 Dez 2010 às 20:04)

jPdF disse:


> Já há algum tempo que andam a prever isso!
> 
> Na zona Centro/Norte do País penso que poderá cair neve a cotas acima de 500 metro ou ainda menos. A questão será a precipitação.
> É um evento em quase tudo idêntico ao dos passados dias 10 Jan e 15 Fev embora a precipitação entre pelo quadrante Noroeste o que em parte prejudicará a chegada de precipitação acima do Mondego como o IM refere.





as ultimas saídas têm sido péssimas em relação á precipitação está muito no limite para todo o interior centro já nem falo no norte, depois de dias a haver precipitação desaparece a 24 horas do evento o costume, aqui na cova da beira se houver precipitação será de neve acima dos 400 metros quase de certeza


----------



## Norther (23 Dez 2010 às 20:23)

cova beira disse:


> as ultimas saídas têm sido péssimas em relação á precipitação está muito no limite para todo o interior centro já nem falo no norte, depois de dias a haver precipitação desaparece a 24 horas do evento o costume, aqui na cova da beira se houver precipitação será de neve acima dos 400 metros quase de certeza




concordo  ja que temos frio acumulado a superfície, vamos ver é a quantidade de pecipitação



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jonaslor (23 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

Bos noite..
Uma pequena dúvida que gostaria de tirar.
afinal a entrada é de nororeste ou de sudoeste?
Boas festas


----------



## Veterano (23 Dez 2010 às 21:04)

jonaslor disse:


> Bos noite..
> Uma pequena dúvida que gostaria de tirar.
> afinal a entrada é de nororeste ou de sudoeste?
> Boas festas



 Será de sudoeste, mas sem força para chegar ao norte/nordeste. As altas pressões que se estão a preparar tiram intensidade à entrada...


----------



## hserta (23 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

Boa noite pessoal da meteorologia 
antes de mais quero elogiar este forum por informar e ensinar o pessoal que nao percebe nada, como eu, sobre a meteorologia

ja vi que o frio ta de volta mas a precipitaçao esta a fugir significando assim que nao havera neve como tanto desejavamos esta noite de natal

se houver precipitaçao sera que pode nevar a cota de 450mts na zona do interior centro?

Obrigado a todos


----------



## DRC (23 Dez 2010 às 22:55)

Parece que aquilo que tinha vindo a ser previsto pelos modelos não se concretizará.
Pessoal do interior Norte e Centro acho que podemos esquecer a neve na noite de Consoada.


----------



## ACalado (24 Dez 2010 às 00:27)

DRC disse:


> Parece que aquilo que tinha vindo a ser previsto pelos modelos não se concretizará.
> Pessoal do interior Norte e Centro acho que podemos esquecer a neve na noite de Consoada.



Pelo menos estou convencido que veremos umas farrapas a cair em regime de aguaceiros fracos. Vendo o satélite actualmente nota-se que esta pequena frente tem algumas nuvens bastante frias que podem aumentar a probabilidade de precipitação pois as nuvens que são mais frias em imagens no infravermelho
têm maior probabilidade de precipitarem.


----------



## cova beira (24 Dez 2010 às 15:41)

hirlam e gfs a melhorarem na precipitação para hoje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








já agora coamps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cova da beira no limite mas ainda tudo em aberto


----------



## Brito (24 Dez 2010 às 18:21)

será que chgara precipitação ao interior?


----------



## jonaslor (24 Dez 2010 às 18:33)

Brito disse:


> será que chgara precipitação ao interior?





Provavelmente choverá, no entanto muito dificilmente será em forma de neve, para a nossa zona da serra.
Ainda para mais a entrada é de sudoeste, o que significa que para este lado da serra é mais difícil devido ao efeito fohen.


Ver meteograma gfs (Loriga) 


Ver meteograma gfs (Seia)


----------



## Brito (24 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

esperar para ver


----------



## jonaslor (24 Dez 2010 às 18:37)

Brito disse:


> esperar para ver




Oxalá que venha


----------



## Brito (24 Dez 2010 às 18:40)

so la para as 24 h e que chegara a precipitação


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia, 
Olhando aos modelos eu diria que a próxima semana a meu ver ainda permanece bastante incerta, e isto porque no final do dia de Segunda Feira chegará próximo á nossa costa uma depressão, ainda com um desenvolvimento incerto, mas que deverá deixar alguma precipitação na região norte e centro...

Mas como disse é com desenvolvimento incerto, pois a chegada dessa depressão com o sistema frontal associado, conforme indica o GFS dará precipitação a norte e centro mas tenderá a dissipar-se junto á costa na Segunda Feira..
Durante o dia de Terça permanecerá ao largo da costa dando origem a precipitações que podem ser bastante intensas ao largo da costa, mas sem nos afectar..

Na Quarta e na Quinta aí sim, já com algum enfraquecimento na depressão e precipitação, afectará o nosso território com precipitações moderadas, mas que não chegarão a ser fortes..

Na Sexta tenderá a aliviar a atmosfera para que as pessoas disfrutem ao máximo da passagem de ano ...

Queria desejar ainda a toda esta comunidade um santo dia de Natal


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Dez 2010 às 09:32)

Com a época do Natal no sapatinho já, é tempo de começar a dissertar sobre aquilo que ainda nos pode reservar este ano de 2010 que está em fase terminal se fosse "o caso"...

_*Segundo o GFS*_

Para este domingos mantém-se tudo calmo, nada de precipitação no Continente, mas para segunda-feira dia 27 de Dezembro lá para meio da tarde espera-se já com precipitação moderada a Norte e no Centro-Norte, proveniente de uma depressão fraca a Norte dos Açores...e assim se manterá mais ou menos até à tarde de terça, no entanto com tendência de ir subindo a latitude da área afectada...
No dia 29 de Dezembro já será diferente. Depressão fraca a Oeste de Portugal e toca a render mais para o Sul a 29 e 30, e mais para o Norte e Centro a 31... o habitual portanto...mas mesmo a menos de 100h ponho algumas reticencias neste episódio...veremos a tendência nas próximas saídas...
A passagem de ano ainda está em aberto, mas o cenário apontado são uns pingos a centro e sul, mas tudo muito tímido...
Para o 1 de Janeiro temos chuva miudinha o litoral Norte, que se manterá até dia 3...
Relativamente à massa de ar frio pela qual fomos afectados, hoje começa já a recuar para NE, e aí se manterá até ao inicio de 2011, com fraca influencia no Continente...

*Segundo o ECMWF *

Este e o mundial ultimamente têm-se entendido às mil maravilhas, por isso tudo que o GFS prevê, para já vai batendo também certo no europeu...
Parece-me somente haver uma ténue tendência de haver uma entrada fria de NE lá para dia 5/6 se tudo correr bem e a crista atlântica enfortecer até lá...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2010 às 10:55)

MarioCabral disse:


> Com a época do Natal no sapatinho já, é tempo de começar a dissertar sobre aquilo que ainda nos pode reservar este ano de 2010 que está em fase terminal se fosse "o caso"...
> 
> _*Segundo o GFS*_
> 
> ...



Sim ... mas eu arriscaria dizer que cada vez mais as chances de chover no continente nesta proxima semana vão-se reduzindo com os modelos a darem a precipitação mais no mar do que em terra, devido ao bloqueio anticiclónico ...
Assim na próxima semana a não ser que haja alguma mudança súbita teremos um predominio de ceu nublado e alguma chance de chuva no litoral oeste, e manter-se-á assim até á passagem de ano...

Este mês arrisco já dizer será muito seco a norte, normal a  centro (abaixo do Montejunto estrela) e chuvoso a sul deste Sistema.
Se assim se mantiver então classificarei este trimestre Outonal ou hidrológico como normal no sul, e provavelmente normal a Norte e Centro também, mas isto de muito mais dificil de análise porque precisaria de dados concretos...

Arriscando o olho sazonal, eu diria que a tendencia nos próximos meses é para ser algo parecido com o periodo Outonal, ou seja, precipitação na média pelo menos no sul, e provavelmente abaixo da média mais a Norte, mas isto este ano tem estado dificil para os modelos sazonais ...

Já agora arriscaria que para variar Janeiro seria abaixo da média ...... (este mês está-se tornando cada vez mais seco ), mas vamos a ver pois espero a segunda metade de Janeiro mais chuvosa..


----------



## trovoadas (26 Dez 2010 às 12:37)

E eu agora arriscava em dizer que toda aquela precipitação prevista pelos modelos que ficará presa no mar chegasse um pouco mais para leste até ao continente e tivéssemos um fenómeno semelhante ao que aconteceu na noite de natal no Algarve. 

É uma luta depressão/anti-ciclone que se vai processar neste dias


----------



## trovoadas (26 Dez 2010 às 12:51)

O ECMWF  já mostra o sul e em especial o Algarve a facturar mais uns mm no dia 29 e 30





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2010 às 12:54)

Olhando ao ECM, precipitação temos 3ªfeira (chuva fraca), 4ª feira e 5ªfeira e coloca em Olhão 55 mm. Já o GFS ora coloca 50 mm, ora coloca 5 mm. Chuva vamos ter certamente, basta um pequeno desvio para leste e temos um dilúvio. Também, ontem ninguém previu os 60 mm que caíram.


----------



## aikkoset (26 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

Será este o fruto da globalização 




trovoadas disse:


> O ECMWF  já mostra o sul e em especial o Algarve a facturar mais uns mm no dia 29 e 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aikkoset (26 Dez 2010 às 21:45)

Oki!!!PercebidoMas que não normal,nã é!!!


----------



## aikkoset (26 Dez 2010 às 21:48)

aikkoset disse:


> Oki!!!PercebidoMas que não normal,nã é!!!



Desculpem tenho o teclado avariado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2010 às 12:01)

Uma chamada de atenção para o dia 29 no Algarve, o dia de 4ªfeira pode haver inundações por todo o Algarve, aqui fica a previsão do modelo Hirlam para o Algarve, são muitas horas com precipitação persistente, fica aqui, já o alerta lançado se o Hirlam só falhou no dia de natal, de resto, tem sido um modelo muito bom em termos de previsão de precipitação para o Algarve, mas vamos aguardando pelas próximas saídas do Hirlam.

*Dia 29: 00h - 06h*







*Dia 29: 06h-12h*






*Dia 29: 12h-18h*






*Dia 29: 18h- 00h*







O GFS na run das 00 coloca 69 mm em Olhão, o ECM segundo este site coloca 70 mm. Por isso, já são mais modelos a darem bastante precipitação. E estamos a 48 horas de distância.


----------



## Norther (27 Dez 2010 às 12:34)

E o hirlam não é o único a prever essa situação, prolongando-se ate quinta.
Os Algarvios devem ter uma boa acumulação entre quarta e quinta  



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us




 Uploaded with ImageShack.us



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## trovoadas (27 Dez 2010 às 14:01)

Parece que o efeito do anti-ciclone ao actuar como barreira a esta depressão vai ser bastante favorável aqui ao sul. 
Mas lá está às vezes a surpresa é maior quando nada de relevante está previsto....mas sem dúvida pode ser uma situação interessante pois 70mm ou talvez mais nesse espaço de tempo vai dar inundações na certa! 
Há zonas no Algarve com precipitação acima dos 200mm este mês e os solos já estão encharcados!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2010 às 23:12)

O GFS aumentou a precipitação em Olhão, nesta run das 18 para 82 mm. O cenário do Hirlam continua muito idêntico, atenção aos dias 29 e 30 no Algarve, certamente, se vierem a confirmar as previsões, vai haver inundações um pouco por todo o Algarve.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL - Previsão para 3ª Feira, 28 de Dezembro de 2010*

Céu geralmente muito nublado. Períodos de chuva fraca, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, por vezes moderada no Minho e Douro Litoral.
Queda de neve até ao início da manhã acima dos 800/1000 metros no nordeste transmontano e acima dos 1400 metros na Beira Alta.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sueste, tornando-se gradualmente moderado (25 a 35 km/h) em especial no litoral. Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) do quadrante sul, com rajadas da ordem de 80 km/h para o final do dia.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no nordeste transmontano.
Subida da temperatura da mínima mais acentuada nas regiões do litoral. Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste com 2 a 2,5 metros, passando a ondas sudoeste com 2,5 a 3 metros. Temperatura da água do mar: 13/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros, sendo ondas de sueste no sotavento e aumentando para 2 metros no barlavento. Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

Actualizado a 27 de Dezembro de 2010 às 16:43 UTC

Fonte: IM


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Dez 2010 às 02:40)

Ainda nem há 10 dias , comentava-se aqui que Dezembro poderia voltar a desiludir quanto a precipitações, sobretudo no Algarve , uma vez que o chovido tinha sido menos que o expectado, e que então, daí para cá, a estabilidade não tardaria a instalar-se.
Enquanto os nevões e o frio tão prolongado em tão inusitadas regiões ocidentais  da  Europa surpreenderam, por cá,  as precipitações 
continuaram , espaçadas mas generalizadas ,localmente surpreendentes e as demais previstas,indicam que 2010 não quer despedir-se sem deixar afinal,
a sua marca de um ano,  de quase todos os eventos...

As precipitações vão  continuar . 
Desde já, a Madeira inquieta-se.O Algarve está  na mira ,
o Continente ainda cinzento ,aqui e além ,molhado.
Mas o que dizem agora e de uma vez por todas,é que, 
finalmente , vem lá  Ano novo,  Tempo    novo... 
É o que se diz agora, cá  na aldeia...


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Dez 2010 às 10:40)

Em boa verdade seja dito que este mês de Dezembro em termos de precipitação tem sido bastante favorável mais para sul, tão sedentos de umas boas regas
Os modelos acertam-se neste final do ano, parecendo já não restar muitas duvidas do pouco que 2010 ainda tem para nos reservar...

Assim sendo vamos lá descortinar o que temos de "menu"...

A depressão a Oeste do Continente parece que será deveras favorável ao Algarve, mas atenção que muita água naquelas terras não costuma funcionar muito bem...mesmo assim a run do GFS das 6h não parece ser tão favorável como as anteriores... a das 0h dava 57,2mm para Faro...agora será bem menos...
Pelo resto do Continente espera-se precipitação, mas nada de especial, que se manterá até ao final de dia 31...

Daí para a frente teremos uma luta entre o AA e as depressões que tentam "furá-lo" para cá chegar...mas os primeiros dias de Janeiro serão secos com quase toda a certeza...e entrada de ar frio de NE, mas teremos temperaturas normais para a época, com o termómetro a baixar dos 0ºC no interior e no litoral norte perto dos 0ºC...

Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF parecem concordar em quase tudo, tanto na precipitação até ao final do ano como no tempo seco com entrada de ar frio de NE até ao final da 1ª semana de Janeiro...agora é seguir os modelos e esperar pelas boas novas...

EDIT: Afinal apenas reduziram para 54,4mm...na run das 6h


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2010 às 17:54)

MarioCabral disse:


> Em boa verdade seja dito que este mês de Dezembro em termos de precipitação tem sido bastante favorável mais para sul, tão sedentos de umas boas regas
> Os modelos acertam-se neste final do ano, parecendo já não restar muitas duvidas do pouco que 2010 ainda tem para nos reservar...
> 
> Assim sendo vamos lá descortinar o que temos de "menu"...
> ...



Com um bocado de sorte a próxima run já mete mais precipitação outra vez para o Algarve. 
Era excelente terminar o ano com 100mm em 2 dias. Seria o termino perfeito de um ano relativamente bom em termos de chuvas aqui no "deserto"


----------



## cova beira (28 Dez 2010 às 18:57)

começa a desenhar-se nova entrada fria para o início do ano vamos esperar que desta vez o bloqueio no atlantico aguente tempo suficiente para a entrada chegar até nós








próximos 10 dias com NAO muito negativa


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

Não há muito a dizer sobre modelos a curto/médio prazo. Até dia 31 instabilidade generalizada, principalmente a sul, e com possibilidade de trovoadas, temperaturas amenas. Depois, no início do ano que vem, tempo anticiclónico, com vento de nordeste ou mesmo inexistente, temperaturas frias de noite e normais de dia. A hipotética entrada fria fica bloqueada pela dorsal atlântica que está muito próxima, e por não haver, como no ano passado, bloqueio na Rússia, que permitia que as depressões se instalassem no Mediterrâneo central a bombear frio para a PI. E é portanto uma sucessão de frustrações a ver tanto frio e tão perto e nada entra. Melhores dias virão para quem gosta de frio.

A longo prazo começam as habituais divergências. GFS, como é seu apanágio, mete circulação zonal, inicialmente a baixa latitude, depois a latitudes mais altas. O ECM anda à nora, alternando entre a manutenção do anticiclone a sobre a PI e o cenário mostrado no post anterior, que seria um prólogo de uma entrada fria continental, na minha opinião muito improvável, pelo menos vendo a média dos ensembles do ECM.


----------



## DRC (28 Dez 2010 às 22:13)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Dezembro 2010*

AVISOS DO INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA:






*Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal, Beja e Faro:* períodos de chuva, temporariamente forte.

*V. Castelo, Braga, Porto, V. Real, Bragança, Guarda, Viseu e C. Branco:* vento forte a muito forte nas terras altas.

*Todos os distritos do litoral em aviso amarelo devido a agitação marítima.*


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Dezembro 2010*

Não concordo com Portalegre a verde, visto que a actualização das previsões mete vento forte em Portalegre e não merece aviso. É uma terra mais alta que a cidade de Castelo Branco (Portalegre com 480m, CB com uns 300 e tal). Também dado que CB está com previsão de *vento fraco* amanhã e leva com aviso. Mas o que se há de fazer? 
Sim, há terras altíssimas em CB, mas os avisos não é para a cidade mesmo?


----------



## DRC (28 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Dezembro 2010*



SpiderVV disse:


> Não concordo com Portalegre a verde, visto que a actualização das previsões mete vento forte em Portalegre e não merece aviso. É uma terra mais alta que a cidade de Castelo Branco (Portalegre com 480m, CB com uns 300 e tal). Também dado que CB está com previsão de *vento fraco* amanhã e leva com aviso. Mas o que se há de fazer?
> Sim, há terras altíssimas em CB, mas os avisos não é para a cidade mesmo?



Os avisos são lançados por distrito.
A serra da Gardunha por exemplo e parte da Serra da Estrela encontram-se no distrito de Castelo Branco e têm 1227 e 1993 metros de altitude respectivamente enquanto que o ponto mais alto do distrito de Portalegre é a serra de São Mamede cuja altitude é de somente 1025 metros.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Dez 2010 às 23:41)

DRC disse:


> Os avisos são lançados por distrito.
> A serra da Gardunha por exemplo e parte da Serra da Estrela encontram-se no distrito de Castelo Branco e têm 1227 e 1993 metros de altitude respectivamente enquanto que o ponto mais alto do distrito de Portalegre é a serra de São Mamede cuja altitude é de somente 1025 metros.



Correcto, entre mais algumas serras com mais de 1000m.

Os avisos são realmente lançados por distritos. Embora no caso de Portalegre, irá decerto ocorrer algum vento moderado na parte alta da cidade, em castelo de vide e em especial em marvão (bastante exposto ao vento).

Normalmente quando referem vento na ordem dos 90km/h nas terras altas do meu distrito, na cidade fica-se por menos de metade 30-40km/h, salvo alguma rajada.. 

Aqui também conta um pouco a orografia do terreno, é um pouco simplificado falar apenas em altitude.

A cidade de Portalegre é mais alta que Castelo Branco, 480m é a altitude média da cidade de portalegre, penso eu.. No caso da minha cidade a estação do IM situa-se a uma altitude de 386m (localização ideal, pois é a mediana da altitude da cidade, pelo que não é a média entre a parte mais alta nos 480 e tal no castelo e a zona mais baixa na zona industrial) e como tal é representativa da cidade quase na perfeição no que toca à temperatura e humidade, salvo algumas excepções locais.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2010 às 17:44)

*Previsão especial para a Passagem de Ano*



> De acordo com o Centro de Previsão do IM, o estado do tempo será condicionado até dia 31 por uma depressão centrada no Atlântico a oeste do Continente.
> 
> Assim, até dia 31 prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação no Continente que será mais frequente nas Regiões a Sul do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, em especial no litoral, podendo ser por vezes forte, até ao final da manhã do dia 30. A partir da tarde de dia 30 a precipitação diminuirá significativamente, prevendo-se, no entanto, ainda para a manhã de dia 31 aguaceiros fracos que se poderão estender, com uma probabilidade de ocorrência de 20 %, até à manhã de dia 1 nas regiões do Sul, em especial do Algarve.
> 
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Dez 2010 às 02:47)

Ano novo, tempo novo,
ou seja , ano novo,  tempo anticiclónico sim,
mas já sem os contornos de durabilidade de que outrora era apontado.
Uns, mais que outros, apressam-se a dizer que afinal, a viragem 
encurta viagem e tudo resumir-se-á a um intervalo da instabilidade ,
que regressará ao virar da esquina...
Será?
Depois do Outono que tivemos , seria normal uma pausa.
Mas precisamente pelo Outono ocorrido, a este  Inverno, tudo será permitido? ..


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Dez 2010 às 14:28)

Este inicio de Inverno reservou-nos para já algo que o Outono não quis, temperatura mais altas e precipitação escassa a norte e com fartura a sul...uma tendência ou apenas circunstancial?

Hoje o dia será de boa acumulação no litoral sul e na região de Lisboa, enquanto que pelo resto do país teremos aguaceiros escassos e com acumulações não muito famosas...tudo isto proveniente da depressão a oeste do Continente...

O resto do ano de 2010 será pautado por aguaceiros fracos por todo o país que cessarão com o abrir do ano de 2011...e apenas estarão de regresso lá para o dia dos reis, mas desta vez com mais intensidade, é aquilo que o GFS prevê até às 200h...
Em relação ao frio funcionará na razão inversa...temperaturas amenas até à passagem de ano...depois teremos algum frio de NE nos primeiros dias de Janeiro e, para os reis com a chuva teremos nova subida das temperaturas...Aqueles que como eu arriscaram prever uma crista atlântica forte nos primeiros dias de Janeiro para baixar em força a temperatura parecem agora derrotados, as últimas saídas mostram que o cenário mais provável, embora distante, seja regressar a circulação zonal a latitudes que renderão boas acumulações para norte e centro...mais nada de especial...


----------



## Aurélio (31 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Que dizer das previsões dos modelos ... absolutamente nada, pois vai-se criar uma circulação zonal nas latitudes mais a Norte, e originando bom tempo em especial nas regiões do sul ...

Este é o tempo que se prevê pelo menos para a 1ª metade de Janeiro ...

Dezembro tornou-se o meu mês favorito do ano ....


----------



## panda (31 Dez 2010 às 20:32)

Bom ano a todos os amantes da meteorologia
actual 8.5 ºc
H 87%
IFV 8ºC
Precipitaçao hoje 11.7 mm
P 1006 hpa
ceu nublado
vento nulo NE


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Que dizer das previsões dos modelos ... absolutamente nada, pois vai-se criar uma circulação zonal nas latitudes mais a Norte, e originando bom tempo em especial nas regiões do sul ...
> 
> Este é o tempo que se prevê pelo menos para a 1ª metade de Janeiro ...
> 
> Dezembro tornou-se o meu mês favorito do ano ....



Sem dúvida...então para os amantes do frio e da neve começa a ser uma desilusão este Inverno!
Bom ano!


----------

